# General Movie Picture Game



## Sinister

I don't know why I didn't post this way before now, but an idea has come to fruition. We have a "Horror Movie Picture Game" that we have a lot of fun with, why not one that encompasses everything else? In this thread, you can post anything that has to do with every other genre except Horror, that is reserved for our other thread.

I'll kick this party off with this little gem:

_Bruce Willis, in a sudden, but much too late epiphany, realizes that maybe he shouldn't have made fun of a tabloid headline about Aliens breeding with Hillbillies, since he was in a barroom full of such unions' offspring._


----------



## Bone Dancer

the fifth element


----------



## Sinister

You're up to bat, Bone!


----------



## Bone Dancer

sorry about the delay there,any way here goes

B/W 1954 classic, Ed Guyine, Joan Weldon, James Whitmore, James Arness
Tagline- A horror horde of crawl-and crush giants claw out of the earth from miles deep catacombs.
one word title----


----------



## Sinister

er, Bone... muh man, did you read the title of this thread?


----------



## Bone Dancer

guess not----
disregard entery---
misunderstood entent


----------



## Sinister

Since Krypt was nice enough to ask for it and Bone isn't going to be posting anything it would seem, I suppose I'll do it. 

"See that dude over there in the yellow and purple spandex speedos? The next time he bats his eyes at me I want you to bash him in the head with one of those frying pans on the wall behind you!"


----------



## Sinister

I'm pretty bloody sure that it is, guvnah!


----------



## Sinister

Clue: a group of hustlers get more than they bargained for when they get mixed up with members of London's East End underworld and are led through one sordid adventure after another, getting more deeply entangled as they go along.


----------



## Sinister

You're absolutely on the right trek, krypt. You most likely know what it is.  A great film!


----------



## Sinister

No, it isn't that travesty of a film that everyone thinks is so great starring the bland Ewan McGregor. That film is *Trainspotting.* This one is about a high stakes card game, some ganja farmers, and antique muskets.


----------



## krypt

Sinister said:


> No, it isn't that travesty of a film that everyone thinks is so great starring the bland Ewan McGregor. That film is *Trainspotting.* This one is about a high stakes card game, some ganja farmers, and antique muskets.


I agree trainspotting was a piece of trash. "i didnt even see any trains" I have no idea of that movie some one else has to know.


----------



## Sinister

The film has a few well=known celebrities around London, but Sting is the most widely known around the world.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels. _Great_ movie!


----------



## Sinister

Right you are, Tipo! Yer go.


----------



## TipoDeemin

I know Mike wants a quote, but I can't think of anything clever, so I'll simply present the picture.


----------



## Sinister

*The Road to Perdition*?

Quote: "Dammit! My yard haunt is RUINED! That's the last time I listen to Zombie-F as far as a yard competition goes when he says paper mache' will hold up just fine in the rain!"


----------



## TipoDeemin

Correct! And thank you for the quote.  I just kept going, "Paul Newman... Dressing. Paul Newman... Dressing."


----------



## Sinister

You're quite welcome, Tipo! I'm always here to help whenever I can. 

Here goes:

Girl (Thinking) _Maybe these stupid Americans won't notice that I farted if I keep flapping my skirt like this. Probably they be thinking, "She so horny...!"_


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

good one, Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Sinister

Great film, especially for the performance of R. Lee Ermy. "YOU DON"T SCARE ME PRIVATE JOKER! WORK ON IT!" And that was one of his cleaner lines. 

Oh yeah, your go Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, I'm on it!








Now that's a small picture!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No


----------



## Sinister

*Million Dollar Baby*?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry Dude!

I'll give a small hint.....It's a series.


----------



## Sinister

Hmmmm...Well, I'll try to make a stab at it again later on. I have something else I need to post and then I will probably be off until later.

Thanks for the challenge though, Jeff. I thrive on it when it comes to this game.


----------



## mrklaw

Is it from one of the Rocky movies?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry Mrky....

Maybe the picture is way to small?


----------



## Sinister

I concur with pix size. If I could make out someone's features there may be a chance of solving de puzzle. If not, well...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Let's see if this helps








Now everyone will get it!


----------



## mrklaw

is it Scary Movie?


----------



## mrklaw

oops, I meant Scary Movie 4


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

mrklaw said:


> oops, I meant Scary Movie 4


You are correct!
Your turn.


----------



## mrklaw

I'm working on getting a picture. I hope to post one soon.


----------



## Sinister

Klaw needs to get back on here with a pix by tomorrow afternoon. If not, in the spirit of my new found "position" on this board, I'll have to post something. Can't be having this game go stale on us, now can we?


----------



## Sinister

Here goes the next pix. maybe Klaw can do one later, but until then:

"Hee hee! This guy who misdialled my number wanted to know what color panties I was wearing, when I told him I wasn't wearing any, he said he was going to put me on GPS and find out our location! Isn't that a hoot?"


----------



## Sinister

Your turn, Krypt. :xbones:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

See No Evil, Hear No Evil?


----------



## mrklaw

Super Troopers?


----------



## mrklaw

yay! I actually did some screen grabs last night. I'll post one today.


----------



## mrklaw

"the workshop after a long day of painting props"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm pretty sure I've seen this movie, but I just can't place it.
Could you give a hint to what year maybe?


----------



## SpectreTTM

The Great Race

"More pies More pies " ; -)


----------



## mrklaw

SpectreTTM got it. It's one of my favorite movies.

Your turn, Spectre.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Yeah I like the movie as well. 

Here's my entry.


----------



## Sinister

It looks like when Ed Wood probably came out as a tranny and had his camera crew on hand to film the event, DARING anyone to laugh!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Still no takers??

How about another visual clue.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've got no clue!


----------



## Hella

I've got no idea...can you give us a clue?


----------



## Sinister

Looks like Danny Elfman playing Satan. Like Fright said, I have no clue either. Just for **** and giggles, I'm going to say *Ed Wood* though I know that can't be it.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> Looks like Danny Elfman playing Satan. Like Fright said, I have no clue either. Just for **** and giggles, I'm going to say *Ed Wood* though I know that can't be it.


Damn you are good Sinister.  (It is Danny Elfman but your guess is incorrect. )

This movie also stared Hervé Villechaize as a King.

A very Bizarre movie in deed.


----------



## Sinister

*Forbidden Zone?* I have heard about this bizarre piece and the sequel it is spawning called *The Sixth Element.* I think Elfman's brother is directing the second one as well as the first.:devil:


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> *Forbidden Zone?* I have heard about this bizarre piece and the sequel it is spawning called *The Sixth Element.* I think Elfman's brother is directing the second one as well as the first.:devil:


Correct.

As I said damn you are good.

A friend of mine had me watch it back in the late 80's. It is very bizarre.
I didn't know about the sequal.

You're up. Oh great "God of movie trivia"


----------



## Sinister

God? Nah...more like a mad scientist of sorts.  

But, here goes the next pix:

"Now dad, I'm sure that pro wrestler with the bald head and tattoo's didn't literally mean he was going to kill you when you puked on him after the rollercoaster ride."


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think I got this one "The Recuit"?


----------



## Sinister

Sorry, Jeff. That isn't it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, then, Insomnia, with Robin Williams?
I'm pretty sure that Hilary Swank now!


----------



## Sinister

That's the one. Your turn!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Okie Dokie!


----------



## Sinister

*Hustle and Flow?* It sort of looks like that nerdy dude from *Road Trip.*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> *Hustle and Flow?* It sort of looks like that nerdy dude from *Road Trip.*


You are on the right track!


----------



## mrklaw

That looks like it might be from Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry Dude, that's not it.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Crap, I've seen this movie. I can remember how this guy figures into it and everything, but I can't remember the whole plot, the main actor (though I remember it's a guy, and a guy with some serious star power at that), or the title. Had something to do with the weather, I thought.  Maybe a hint will jog my memory. Got a hint for me, FE?


----------



## Dr Morbius

The Core with DJ Qualls


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Dr Mo! You win!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ok, This is my first entry into this game...Hope it isn't too easy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I just saw this I think?
Dark City?


----------



## Dr Morbius

I was afraid it would be too easy! Right you are!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Dr Morbius said:


> I was afraid it would be too easy! Right you are!


Only because I had seen it recently!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok here's one!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Is that Andy Griffith on the TV? LOL 

I know it aint, just kinda looks like him...Is the old dude Henry Fonda? Looks like him though, seriously.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It isn't, but the actor thought he looks like dick chaney.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Oh! It's Willem Dafoe! I almost didn't recognize him..American Dreamz? I have heard he did an old age make up for this movie, but I haven't seen it yet. Is this correct?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

OK Doc! You're on fire!
Good job and It's your turn!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Wow! Must be beginners luck....OK, here's one...now I know this is easy..If you've seen it, you'll guess it right away.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I haven't, but it does look very fimiliar to me?


----------



## krypt

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I haven't, but it does look very fimiliar to me?


you always say that lol! ....just joking lots of them look very familar i have too agree.


----------



## claymud

Flight of the Phenox?


----------



## Dr Morbius

That's right! It's from the original, not the remake.
NEXT!


----------



## claymud

Wow... I feel smart  Here's my Pic.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Spy Hard?


----------



## claymud

No, close though...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Mr. Magoo?


----------



## claymud

Krypto got it your turn... rembear everyone... its not just any action movie... its every action movie.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Krypto..are you deleteing your posts? I see references to you, but no post..Like the last one..just wondering.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Death Race 2000? With Sly Stalone?


----------



## krypt

sorry spec it's.............keep guessing ...yeah i delete post when on the movie game thing or when i read post later and see it realy didnt serve a purpose.....


----------



## Dr Morbius

But..that post you deleted...YOU GUESSED RIGHT! I think it serves a purpose!


----------



## krypt

that game was over though or guess the picture what ever you wanna call it .......................


----------



## Michigal

But someone might want to know the answer. Now it can't be found.  

Please reconsider deleting the posts. It serves no purpose. Thanks.


----------



## claymud

the awser twas wrongfuly accused


----------



## Michigal

Thanks Claymud.


----------



## Dr Morbius

*Joe Dirt?*


----------



## krypt

Joe dirt is right sorry it took so long i forgot........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm just going to jump in here to keep the ball rolling.
Dr. Mo, just jump in when you want.


----------



## grapegrl

Dodgeball!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice Job!
Ok, batter up!


----------



## grapegrl

OK...here goes...


----------



## Hella

hmm, is it the last samuri


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hella said:


> hmm, is it the last samuri


That is a good guess, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## grapegrl

Nope...keep guessing!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, going with King Arthur.


----------



## grapegrl

You got it, FE!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Whoa who for me, oh wait, I gotta have a pic....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey honey, that's a good one, the kids would b proud.
Do you think it would sink if you hit it with a stick?


----------



## heresjohnny

Sheena?


----------



## DeathTouch

BeastMaster


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DT is on fire!!!!
You're up Buddy!


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> DT is on fire!!!!
> You're up Buddy!


That was it? Ahh, what is this game. I wasn't paying attention?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> That was it? Ahh, what is this game. I wasn't paying attention?


Gen er al Pic ture ga m, like fri d chick n.....


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, so what is this movie? Remember I really suck at this game, so be ready for anything.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Buddy, this aint the home movie game!


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Buddy, this aint the home moie game!


You must be joking. That is River Phonix. Not Joe pesci.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> You must be joking. That is River Phonix. Not Joe pesci.


Again, I'm laughing, now tears. You stop that!


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Again, I'm laughing, now tears. You stop that!


I am feeling rather cocking when I am in the drivers seat. I feel a little like god untill some gumba guess the damn movie. Then I turn back into a guessing fool. I don't think Molins like me guessing. He didn't know I would have been closer guessing then really trying to figure out the title to that movie.

Now think hard FE, what is this movie. Say it(sam kinison)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gut feeling say's sneakers......


----------



## DeathTouch

well, stop listening to your gut, cause that aint it. Try listening to your left nipple. Sometime they have all the answers. Mostly the right one, but the left is really good at bar converstions.

Ok, I give hint. There are three kids and they build their own spaceship. Which leads them to some aliens. Not illegal.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

To much of a clue.
Explorers


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> To much of a clue.
> Explorers


Damn you Daniel su, your up. Next time I need to lie more.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ready up cowboy!


----------



## DeathTouch

It is like white something..Isn't this the movie about when they capture some poor kid that his dad works for the oil or water company? Then at the end of the movie they call of the frogs to break the damn. Ok, maybe I should just be slient.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, either stop talking or stop drinking. At this point, no one cares! LOL

this has been an interesting evening!


----------



## mrklaw

Raiders of the Lost Ark?


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well, either stop talking or stop drinking. At this point, no one cares! LOL
> 
> this has been an interesting evening!


Are you trying to say that I am wrong? Most people just say your wrong not just ramble on about if I am drinking or smoking or what every. You need to be a little more sensitive about my needs and just give me a a hint. For all I know this is one of those sick porn movies. Now you are just messing my mind. I am going to have nightmares now.:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> Are you trying to say that I am wrong? Most people just say your wrong not just ramble on about if I am drinking or smoking or what every. You need to be a little more sensitive about my needs and just give me a a hint. For all I know this is one of those sick porn movies. Now you are just messing my mind. I am going to have nightmares now.:googly:


If your going to have nightmares, well, you should be paying me to give them to you. I think that's only approriate, since it's me giving them to you. It's like mowing you lawn.
Any other requests?
I do accept Visa/MasterCard over phone or fax.


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> If your going to have nightmares, well, you should be paying me to give them to you. I think that's only approriate, since it's me giving them to you. It's like mowing you lawn.
> Any other requests?
> I do accept Visa/MasterCard over phone or fax.


No, I am good.

Wait, that mrklaw wasn't right was he? I can't image that would be it. I paid good money for the right answer, and by damn I should get it. Oh, I guess I am rambling again. Sorry!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

mrklaw said:


> Raiders of the Lost Ark?


all yours buddy!


----------



## mrklaw




----------



## mrklaw

oh, I forgot to add a fake quote.
"Aren't you a little short to be a stormtrooper?"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Spaceballs?


----------



## claymud

I think I know it!! Batman?


----------



## DeathTouch

No, it is Time Bandits!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> No, it is Time Bandits!


Damb, buddy. that was going to be my next guess if the first one was wrong.
Are you pretty sure?


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Damb, buddy. that was going to be my next guess if the first one was wrong.
> Are you pretty sure?


No I guessed. Plus I am stil stuck at work. I have been working 14hrs days to pay for my Halloween stuff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> No I guessed. Plus I am stil stuck at work. I have been working 14hrs days to pay for my Halloween stuff.


So, you get some good ol' overtime, Sweet.
Not many folks get to see that often.

Should it keep you card on file  ?


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> So, you get some good ol' overtime, Sweet.
> Not many folks get to see that often.
> 
> Should it keep you card on file  ?


You should. Still looking for a witch hat. But I want the face to look like krough's. Not his face, but his witch's face. Damn it, you know what I mean. LOL.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Hellboy?


----------



## krypt

tank girl ? i dunno


----------



## Sinister

Clay got it. You guys can save the guessing game for the next go-around.


----------



## claymud

So do I wait for mrklaw?


----------



## Sinister

No, you guessed right, go ahead. Klaw shows up too infrequently just to leave the thread hanging. As honorary lifeguard, I'm giving you the go-ahead.


----------



## SpectreTTM

claymud said:


> I think I know it!! Batman?


If you don't mind me asking Which batman movie was this pict from?

I don't remember the scene and it's driving me nutz :googly:


----------



## claymud

SpectreTTM said:


> If you don't mind me asking Which batman movie was this pict from?
> 
> I don't remember the scene and it's driving me nutz :googly:


Its the scene from the first one when the jornalests are walking around Bruce Wyanes Statue room... Wayne sneaks up behind them and kinda freaks em out, one of my favrioit parts really...


----------



## claymud

Oh we're off to see the wizard, the wonderful wizard of Oz.


----------



## Mollins

Highlander


----------



## claymud

Only because ur scottish man  Congrats, ur up.


----------



## Mollins

wooot, ok let me get one


----------



## Mollins

there ya go!


----------



## mrklaw

Sorry I'm not on here constantly. I'm at training this week so I'm pretty much only online for a few minutes each day. Claymud was right on all points.


----------



## mrklaw

are you looking for the episode, mollins?


----------



## Mollins

no, cos its not an ep


----------



## SpectreTTM

family Guy the movie.


----------



## Mollins

aye


----------



## SpectreTTM

Mollins said:


> aye


Does this mean I got it right ?

Thanks


----------



## Mollins

aye, it does


----------



## SpectreTTM

Here ya go.


----------



## grapegrl

Ghost of Blackbeard?


----------



## DeathTouch

canterville ghost


----------



## SpectreTTM

grapegrl said:


> Ghost of Blackbeard?


Too easy I guess.

Close enough 

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0062737/

You're up GrapeGrl.


----------



## grapegrl

See what you make of this...


----------



## SpectreTTM

better off dead ?


----------



## DeathTouch

Senior Pizza?


----------



## mrklaw

Spectre got it.
Sorry you mom's face blew up, Ricky.


----------



## SpectreTTM

"2 Dollars I wan't my 2 Dollars " I love that part :googly: 

Now for a new pict


----------



## mrklaw

My other favorite line from Better Off Dead:
"It's a cryin' shame when people throw away a perfectly good white boy like that."


----------



## SpectreTTM

No Takers? I think I made this one too difficult.

Anybody want a clue ?


----------



## heresjohnny

A clue or another picture would be good, thanx!


----------



## SpectreTTM

OK
I'll give you both 


This guy's real life Brother was a dead Ringer in this movie.


----------



## Dr Morbius

*Moon Over Parador *starring *Richard Dreyfuss*


----------



## Sinister

A running gag from *Better Off Dead* I liked was Cusack's little brother, Badger. Never said one word, but stole the parts of the movie he was in with all his coupon clipping and getting unlikely items through the mail. _How to Pick Up Trashy Women._ Too damn funny!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Dr Morbius said:


> *Moon Over Parador *starring *Richard Dreyfuss*


Very good Dr M.

You're up


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ok..Here ya go:


----------



## Sinister

*Lost in Space?*


----------



## Dr Morbius

Bzzzzzz! Nope.


----------



## Mollins

*dances* i know, i know

Wing Commander


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ding Ding Ding! Mollins got it! Johnny, tell him what he's won!

"Well, Bob, He's won....A NEW CAR!"

Johnny, that's a different Game.

"I'm sorry Bob...Mollins won...THE NEXT TURN!!"

***APPLAUSE***


----------



## Mollins

there ya go


----------



## claymud

Armagedon?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Space Cowboys?


----------



## Mollins

claymud said:


> Armagedon?


correct


----------



## claymud

Wow... I think I'm pretty good at this game  Anyway this next one well be a real challange.


----------



## dougspaulding

I don't know the movie, but here's a caption:

"Ah, my dear, now that you're here, perhaps you could explain all these strange 'dialed numbers' I found in your cellular phone?"


----------



## Sinister

Good one, DS, a very good one. Clay, do you think you could have found a bigger picture? I can't tell if the dude in it's Darren Stevens or one of the Barclay fellows from *The Big Valley.*


----------



## claymud

Sorry Sin but the pic here is the biggest and only one I could acculy find for this movie.


----------



## claymud

Heres one more for you though, this should give it away.


----------



## Hella

could it possibly be an older version of Titanic


----------



## claymud

Hella said:


> could it possibly be an older version of Titanic


Yeah but I'm gonna ask for a name...


----------



## Sinister

If that's Robert Wagner in that one pix, then it's the 1953 version of *Titanic.* In which case, Hella is right and it's her go. I know she didn't come right out and say it specifically, but it's close enough for government work.


----------



## Hella

fair enough Clay..lol i think the one I was thinking of was A Night to Remember 

and Thanks Sinister :devil:


----------



## claymud

Oh crap! I guess I got 2 diffrent pics from two diffrent movies about the same thing... The movies a night to remember but I guess its my fault there Hella so go on ahead. As for the 1953 version of Titanic... it was horraible. The 1953 British Version of A night to remember was and still is by far the greatest Titanic movie ever.


----------



## Hella

Okay here ya go. this is one of my favorite movies.
"Allow me to be the first to say that what we have done here is *not* a good thing. It's definitely not a good thing. But it was, given the circumstances, the smart play. "


----------



## Sinister

*Streets of Fire?*


----------



## Hella

yes that would be correct Sinister...lol 

how many movies do you watch each week...lol you are the master!


----------



## Sinister

It's just an accumulation of watching throughout the years. Believe it or not, here lately, I'm lucky if I can watch one or two movies per week. 

I haven't watched this one all the way through. I have only seen bits and pieces of it and this one just sort of struck a familiar chord. This is why I stated it in a form of a question instead of a factual one. I wasn't 100% sure. I'll post another pix soon.


----------



## Sinister

Here's an EASY one.

"Focus! All I have to do is focus! When I open my hand, the fly will come out and then I'll smack the living **** out of it!"


----------



## krypt

road house


----------



## Sinister

Correctomundo! Your go again.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The pic is too small for me.


----------



## Dr Morbius

*Blind Fury*?


----------



## krypt

dr you are correct


----------



## Sinister

Time to post a pic, Doc.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sorry! I fergets...hehe

Here ya go..


----------



## heresjohnny

1941


----------



## TipoDeemin

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Tipo right! Go!


----------



## TipoDeemin

From a movie I just barely got around to watching, and loved:

"Ladies, it's single's night!"


----------



## Dr Morbius

Is it one of the Frogtown movies?


----------



## DeathTouch

Ice Pirates?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Neither. Never heard of either one.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I need a clue


----------



## TipoDeemin

This movie is based off of a true story, and takes place in a city full of sin and debauchery.


----------



## Sinister

*Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas?*


----------



## mrklaw

It's hard to tell since the pic is so small. Is it a still from the bar scene in Star Wars: Episode II - Attack of the Clones?


----------



## TipoDeemin

It's Fear and Loathing.  Sinister got it.


----------



## Sinister

And on that cue...

"AAAAAAAGGGGGHHHH! HOLY ****! Someone put superglue on this eye-lens!!"


----------



## DeathTouch

ski school


----------



## Hella

Ruthless People

I Love that movie


----------



## Sinister

Hella's turn. I love that film also. EASILY Bette Midlers best performance.


----------



## Hella

let's try this one....


"Anyone who wants to be a can't-hack-it pantywaist who wears their mama's bra, raise your hand."


----------



## Sinister

I am almost dead certain that is Faye Dunaway. However, I'll be damned if I can identify the film. A clue is definitely in order.


----------



## roadkill

Possibly the Eyes of Laura Mars???


----------



## Hella

Yes Sinister that is Faye Dunaway....as for a clue...hmm, This film was done in the mid 80's (1984 if I am correct)

No RK, try again


----------



## Sinister

Or *Supergirl.*


----------



## Hella

that would be it Sinster! your turn again


----------



## DeathTouch

Mommie dearest


----------



## Sinister

"What do you think you're trying to pull here? There ain't no way you can fool me into believing these cheap ass Wal-Mart brand sunglasses you're trying to sell me are Oakley's!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is that samuel jackson?


----------



## Sinister

Yes, it is Jules Winfield himself.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Looks like it might be Jackie Brown, as I'm noticing Pam Grier in there. Another one I haven't seen...


----------



## Sinister

You're absolutely right, Tipo. Now go see the movie!  Highly recommended.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Okay! ...Now here's one that I'd recommend to anyone who hasn't seen it.


----------



## grapegrl

Hero?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Correct. Your go, Grape.


----------



## grapegrl

All-righty...check this out...


----------



## HibLaGrande

is it National Lampoons Vacation???


----------



## grapegrl

No, Hibbie...keep guessing!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This isn't a Pauly Shore movie, is it?


----------



## grapegrl

Nope, FE. Here's a hint: 80's movie featuring some travel-weary guys looking for a little female companionship who drop in on the west coast...


----------



## claymud

Plains Trains and Automobails?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

claymud said:


> Plains Trains and Automobails?


I know that's not it.


----------



## Sinister

*Earth Girl's Are Easy?*


----------



## grapegrl

Sin got it!


----------



## Sinister

"Yeah ma, as tragic as it is for an individual to commit suicide by jumping, I really don't believe anyone's going to miss ol' George Duh-bya down there."


----------



## roadkill

Where'd the screen shot go?


----------



## Sinister

My guess is it got eliminated in the move somehow. I went back and checked and grapgrl's pix from the previous postings was also gone. I would repost it, but 'twould seem there's no function on here for such an action to take place...


----------



## Zombie-F

Please see the post in the Questions and Comments forum on attachments and how to post pix from now on.


----------



## claymud

so then... who's up?


----------



## Sinister

I think I still am. I'll get back to it in a few days when I've had a chance to recoup from the road. Just don't feel like going through all that scrounging around for a pix just right now, but I assure you the games will continue.


----------



## Sinister

Our very own grapegrl lays the smack down on a Halloween distribution center for their not delivering what she ordered for her yard haunt.


----------



## krypt

dont tell mom the babysitters dead


----------



## Sinister

Kee-Rect! Your go.


----------



## krypt

i hope this works

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d61/kryptonoff/123abc.jpg


----------



## SpectreTTM

looks like "Repossessed "


----------



## krypt

correct


----------



## SpectreTTM

Here ya go.


----------



## krypt

robin hood men in tights


----------



## SpectreTTM

kryptonoff said:


> robin hood men in tights


I guess that was too easy

You're up


----------



## krypt

i hope this works
"this **** is banging" actual quote


----------



## Sinister

*Wrongfully Accused?*


----------



## krypt

Sinister said:


> *Wrongfully Accused?*


no


----------



## claymud

That is either scary movie three or scary movie four... but I'm going with scary movie three... cuz I think I remember this in that one...


----------



## krypt

claymud said:


> That is either scary movie three or scary movie four... but I'm going with scary movie three... cuz I think I remember this in that one...


its 3 correct


----------



## claymud

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h5/claymud/MoviePicgame11.jpg

This one should be easy...


----------



## krypt

jaws 2


----------



## claymud

Yep. ur up Kryp


----------



## krypt

this should be veeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrry easy

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d61/kryptonoff/abdc123.jpg


----------



## Dr Morbius

Uncle Buck

Here's one:


----------



## roadkill

SWMBO says "Flatliners"


----------



## Dr Morbius

Nope..try again what's SWMBO?


----------



## roadkill

Dr Morbius said:


> Nope..try again what's SWMBO?


SWMBO is my acronym for my wife.

She
Who
MUST
Be
Obeyed

It came from a British show called "Rumpole of the Bailey" which aired for a while on PBS (but I watched it in England).


----------



## Hella

Is it The Pelican Brief


----------



## Dr Morbius

Hella got it! Good job, I thought it would be harder than that! Yer up!


----------



## Hella

My garden kicks ass!

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4/kncasebolt/Picture%20Game/evil.gif


----------



## roadkill

Legend?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think you're right roadkill!


----------



## Hella

yes he is..lol I want to make that costume. I have wanted to be the evil bride since I first saw this movie..lol. Maybe I will work on that this year...

okay roadkill, whatcha got for us


----------



## Sinister

Interesting. I bought the SED version of this yesterday at Fango. Great film and one of the best movies that Ridley Scott made next to *Alien.*


----------



## roadkill

I always thought that was an incrediby ... well never mind what I thought - lol.

Actually I will defer to Jeff (Frightener) as I will be out of pocket for a few days and I don't want to delay the game any.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Crap, caught me with my pants down....thinking.....I'll be right back!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok easy one


----------



## Hella

Lost in Translation


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You got it Hella!


----------



## Hella

okay this one should be fairly easy
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4/kncasebolt/Picture%20Game/1123175500.jpg


----------



## Hella

any guesses, or do you need a clue?


----------



## Sinister

Clue me in!


----------



## Hella

a comedy/musical done in the early 80's, about a certain type of red-light district business in the largest state of the US.


----------



## DeathTouch

Was dolly parton in it?


----------



## Hella

um, yes  that will give it away...lol


----------



## Dr Morbius

Best Little Whorehouse in Texas?


----------



## Hella

ding ding
we have a winner!
You're up Dr. M


----------



## Sinister

Give us a pix Docktah...


----------



## Sinister

er, Doc...


----------



## Sinister

I guess I will have to go in Doc's stead.

_Holy ****! His nose hairs billow in and out like tentacles when he snores!_


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Hmmmm...hope this doesn't give you any misleading ideas of the movies I watch but...is that Rob Lowe and Demi Moore in About Last Night?*


----------



## Sinister

It is. Your turn, PG.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sorry Sin! I dragged your thread......Jeez I'm a space case..


----------



## Sinister

Dr Morbius said:


> Sorry Sin! I dragged your thread......Jeez I'm a space case..


No problem, my friend. It was taken care of. Besides, one can never tell when I myself won't be around for awhile...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK, sorry for delay. I haven't played this yet, so I had to read up on attachments and set up photobucket (which I've been meaning to do anyway) oh and look for sites to steal movie stills. I hope this works.


----------



## Sinister

Worked just fine, except it's pretty dang small. I can't see any details that well.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes, you're right, I was worried about producing some gigantic image and crashing the site (kidding kinda). Is this any better?


----------



## Dr Morbius

I have no idea what this is


----------



## grapegrl

_Billy Elliot_?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I was just going to ask if I should post a hint but (bells going off...confetti falling) grapegrl has it!* 

*Your turn grapegrl.*


----------



## grapegrl

Yay! 
/shakes confetti out of hair

Here goes...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hmmm....Is that My Bodyguard?


----------



## grapegrl

No, PrettyGhoul, but a good guess! It is from the same decade, though, and also deals with the subject of high school bullies.


----------



## Sinister

*Three O' Clock High?*

Incidentally, I had a caption for this, alas, it was a bit, shall we say, "off-color?" Hence, I nixed that idea real quick.


----------



## grapegrl

I knew Sin would get it if he happened through here! Okay, Sin...your go...


----------



## Sinister

"Hmmmm...my roommate is out for the night...I'm sitting here all alone after my skeezer girlfriend left me...no one will notice if I put my weenie in this bottle...!"


----------



## Sinister

Is a clue in order?


----------



## claymud

Sinister said:


> Is a clue in order?


I'll say yes...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Speaking for myself...yes please.*


----------



## Sinister

Let me see, it's about a guy thinks this girl is in love with him when he finds a love letter in his locker at college. It turns out to be someone else and the girl who's the object of his affection loses her virginity to some unknown slob on camera when she's passed out drunk. The guy also has a gay dude who wants him. Incidentally, the main character in this film has a brother who's the subject of a film on this forum that many of us are fans of. The other brother has a nasty habit of doing in beautiful women he meets in the most heinous of ways. This brother isn't in this movie but is mentioned in passing.

Name this film.


----------



## Hella

that pic look so familiar and the synopsis is tickling my memory...thought right now I still can't place it...grrr


----------



## Sinister

Anyone? Or do I just give the answer?


----------



## Dr Morbius

I don't know it.


----------



## TipoDeemin

I don't know it, either. It doesn't sound at all familiar.


----------



## Sinister

I guess i will go ahead and give it. Either no one has seen it, or I was giving ****ty clues, at any rate, you didn't miss anything.

It's *Rules of Attraction.*

I'll post something here in a sec. Let me go searching for a little somethin' somethin'.


----------



## Sinister

Next up:

"WHY, PLEASE TELL ME WHY DEAR GOD, I GAVE UP THE ROLE OF JAMES BOND SO THEY COULD EVENTUALLY GIVE IT TO A WIMP LIKE DANIEL CRAIG?!?"


----------



## Hella

is this photo blurry for everyone or just me? I can't see it well enough to even take a stab at guessing. Or maybe it's supposed to be like that cause the guy in the photos is disinegrating or something..lol


----------



## Hellrazor

no idea here


----------



## Sinister

A clue? There's this king, who has a wife, who has an affair with a knight who just happens to be best friends with said king...all in the house that jack built.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

First Knight?


----------



## Sinister

You are correct, sir! Your turn.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

I searched far and wide for the perfect picture..... Most would have made this too easy. This one makes it gettable(is that a word?)

I present to you:


----------



## Sinister

I really believe we're going to need a clue, dude.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Ok, Ok....These guys are out to destroy the world , eh. And our two unlikely heros "take off" to stop them. Don't forget about the psycho hockey players of elsinore, eh.


----------



## claymud

Bob And Doug Strange Brew!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

See, not so hard. Alright Claymud....you got honors!


----------



## claymud

The funny thing Mr Unplesant was that I was listining to that album before I guessed it... Great Movie.

Thats right, I would like one pizza with all the fixins


----------



## Hellrazor

Im thinking Jaws, I dont really know why though


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That would be William H. Macy


----------



## claymud

No, I couldn't make it that easy HR  
and yes that is William H Macy FE


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

water....I neeed water.......It's so hot. I must be in the SAHARA


----------



## claymud

Ahh, there ya go Mr Unpleasant... A fair and decent movie in its own right but nothing to Cusslers book and by far a better addaption then the crappy movie Raise the Titanic, even though they left a main plot point out...


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Gotta give the nod to Mrs Unpleasant on that one.

Friends, romans, countrymen....lend your beer.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would almost think this is History of the World pt 1?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Sorry FE - remember the trash can!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Clas of the Titans?

I have no idea here, just shotin'


----------



## Sinister

*Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure.*

"Dust. Wind. Dude."


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You do watch some pretty bad movies! ( and remember them) lol


----------



## Sinister

C'mon, gimme a break! I remember it because when it first came out, I was into that sort of thing and I had a higher tolerance level for stupidity in films than I do now. I didn't know Keanu Reeves was going to carry the Ted Logan persona straight into his other films and I kept expecting to hear him say "Bogus," "Most Heinous," or "Excellent!" at any moment in *Bram Stokers Dracula.  *


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

GJ Sinister, my most excellent friend. I will say this this about Bill & Ted's EA, I don't think is was meant to be taken seriously. But if it came on while I was watching TV, when nothing else was on, I'd watch it again.
So the torch has been passed to you Sinister.....Party on Dude!


----------



## Sinister

a fairly simple one:

"Of all the rotten luck! We DID have to break down in the one place where we just got finished screaming at these dudes from out of the car: RAP SUCKS AND SO DO YOU! Judging from the heat they're packing, I don't think they're here to give us a jump start."


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Warlords? or something like that.
I'm sure there was some dancing in this one...


----------



## Sinister

Jeff...no. When this is guessed, brother, you REALLY need to check this movie out. Highly recommended. Sadly, this is another one that's going to be remade.

Not a single rug cuttin' in here, thank God.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think I've seen this, has to an 80's movie right?

Lords of ????


----------



## Sinister

Keep guessing, my good man!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Warriors....come out and playaaaayyy.
Great 80's flick shown here at the end with the Warriors facing the Gramercy Riffs. A remake will never stand up to this original.


----------



## Sinister

AMEN! Preach on brother! This movie just simply kicks from start to finish.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I knew i was close!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

We gotta get a new take-out place...This chop suey is alway sticking to my teeth.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Big Trouble in Little China.


----------



## Sinister

Jeff is right and I love this film. Great stuff!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm a bit of a Russell fan, way back to his disney start....

HMmmmm, now I gotta have a pic here somewhere?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here we go...


----------



## claymud

Too easy, Rush Hour


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You got it Lil' buddy!
Batter up!!


----------



## claymud

Hey, what are you lookin at?










Someone else could probly do better...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Appears to be "The Untouchables", though I could be wrong...


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Sorry for dropping the ball on th Big Trouble pic, it's been go, go, go all weekend. But you did get it right FE so that entitles you to some free unless information. Pictured is William Hong (a classic character actor) as LoPan and Suzee Pai as the green eyed beauty Miao Yin.

Favorite Jack Burton-ism:

Okay, I get the picture White Tigers, Lords of Death, guys in funny suits throwing plastic explosives while poison arrows fall from the sky and the pillars of heaven shake, huh? Sure, okay, I see Charlie Chan, Fu Manchu and a hundred howlin' monkey temples, and that's just for starters, right? Fine! I'm back! I'm ready, goddammit let me at 'em!

But i think you're right on this one, that does look to be Kevin Costner standing up there.


----------



## claymud

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Appears to be "The Untouchables", though I could be wrong...


Yeah, I was hoping it would be harder...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok Ladies and Gents.....


----------



## TipoDeemin

Nacho Libre. Funny as hell.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you got me, point blank!....


----------



## TipoDeemin

The only picture I could find that wouldn't immediately give it away.


----------



## Sinister

I don't know it, but i have a caption for it!  

"Hey Mommy! Look what I made for you in school today!"


----------



## claymud

Napolian Dynomite


----------



## TipoDeemin

Got it, Clay.


----------



## claymud

That was a good movie, GOSH 

Okay... I guess I well dance with you!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Too easy, I would tell you, but don't have the time today to post a pic


----------



## Sinister

Please tell me you're joking, clay. *Napolean Dynamite* had to be one of the worst films ever made. And no, I am defintely not joking. It was made on a shoestring budget and a boring script and looks every bit of it.

Sorry if I stepped on anyone's toes. When I get on a rant from now on, maybe I should post a disclaimer so someone doesn't lose it with me and reports me straight away to Z. :ninja:


----------



## claymud

I'm not lying...it was a funny movie the first time I saw it, second time I watched it it had all been done. It was really one of those movies you either loved/hatted and could watch only once


----------



## TipoDeemin

I loved it, too, Sin.  Loved it because it was bad, and it knew it was bad and didn't care. Reveled in its nerdiness.

Is the movie The Whole Nine Yards?


----------



## claymud

Yep! That was on TBS yesterday so I had Matthew Perry in my head...


----------



## TipoDeemin

A movie I really enjoyed, that no one else seems to have liked.


----------



## Sinister

*Bringing Out the Dead.*

Don't feel bad about being the only one to like a certain movie, Tip. I'm the only person on this planet besides Omega to like *Hellraiser: Bloodline.*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not true, I really liked it, but not as mucha s the fisrt one.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Sinister's right, of course.  And I don't feel bad... It's difficult to get a good viewing of this movie, though, as everyone else's vote is usually against it.


----------



## Sinister

"Aaaahhhh, be still ya whiny baby and let me show you another way to shave! You guys and your electric razors...what are you gonna do if the juice ever goes out?"


----------



## SpectreTTM

Tango & Cash


----------



## Sinister

Your turn, Spectre!


----------



## SpectreTTM

"Honey We have to talk about your Kinky habits.
I found this in your underwear drawer"


----------



## krypt

overboard


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Good going Krypt!


----------



## SpectreTTM

kryptonoff said:


> overboard


Damn That was fast 

I guess I should have made it a bit more difficult

You're Up Krypt


----------



## krypt

ok here goes

"DYNOMITE"


----------



## Hellrazor

scooby doo?


----------



## krypt

Hellrazor said:


> scooby doo?


no


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How about" without a paddle"?


----------



## krypt

yeap


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

20 Bucks says your Ma takes 'im.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Miami Vice?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Your go Gloomy!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

HAHA! Is that on DVD already?


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Dude! Next time we play strip poker we should totally invite some chicks. This is kinda awkward.


----------



## krypt

fast times at ridgemont high


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

yep. I know it was easy, but it's my first entry so they will get progressively harder.

BTW, did you know that all three of those guys tried out for the roll of Jeff Spicoli, and they wrote in the parts of "Jeff's Buds" just to get them in the movie?

Damn, what did we do before DVDs?


----------



## Sinister

Krypt, we need you back on the clock with this one, man.


----------



## Sinister

Oh for God's sake, Gina! You mean to tell me you're so desperate not to take that exam that you're going to stay cramped in this small freaking space for the whole Trig time block?"


----------



## HibLaGrande

is the name of the movie "I Was A Teenage Hoochie"?

sorry, I have no clue.


----------



## Sinister

You have the right theme, kinda sorta Hib, but sorry, no.


----------



## Sinister

A clue seems to be in order.

It's a movie about an overachiever that wants to be class president and will go to any means fair or unfair to see she reaches her goal. It is due to this amazing role this actress plays and one other that I see how versatile her abilities are and have made me a fan of hers. This film also stars an actor who has fair acting abilities, but I'm afraid he's been typecast as a character he played very early in his career, much like Keanu Reeves.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Election?


----------



## mrklaw

Is it Heathers?


----------



## Sinister

Tip got it. It's your turn, Alicia!


----------



## TipoDeemin

Feel free to caption this. You know you wanna.


----------



## Sinister

"Dude...isn't that the same waiter we had over there? I think I saw him just spit in some people's breakfast through the kitchen door when that waitress chick went in there."

*Sid and Nancy.*


----------



## Sinister

"Yo, Jerry, I'm starting to worry about Mike back there. He keeps muttering under his breath about if we don't find a Taco Bell soon how he's gonna eat the horse and then he's gonna eat us!"


----------



## HibLaGrande

Krull?


----------



## Sinister

you are absolutely correct, sir! Your go, John!


----------



## HibLaGrande

heres one for ya's


----------



## Sinister

A clue perhaps, Hib?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Totally guessing....

Ace Venture - When Nature Calls


----------



## Sinister

Hib? Are you still with us, bud?


----------



## Sinister

Since Hib has forgotten this thread, I will post the next pix:

Miss Bonnie, undecided on what play she wanted her Kindergarten class to perform for the school play, in a moment of uncharacteristic spontaniety, decides on a re-enactment of the movie, *Scarface.*

*







*


----------



## HibLaGrande

sorry bout that guys... this movie is the four rooms.


----------



## Sinister

Okay...you are right, Hib...the question is, are you gonna post a pix next?  :googly:


----------



## Sinister

er...Hib?


----------



## Dr Morbius

hib!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande

oh yeah right sorry guys


----------



## HibLaGrande

heres one for ya's

same pic with a hint.
Tommy Lee Jones.


----------



## HibLaGrande

been pulling 13 hour work days this week, haven't been around quite as much.


----------



## Sinister

*Nate & Hayes?*


----------



## HibLaGrande

You got it Sin.


----------



## Sinister

"Sweet mama Jesus! You would have thought we would have dressed up the _FIRST TIME_ we came out Trick-or-Treating, instead of coming back here and going through all this rgmarole! What Billy makes us go through just to get a goddamn Snickers Bar!!!"


----------



## TipoDeemin

Boondock Saints?


----------



## Sinister

Correct! Your turn, Tip!


----------



## Sinister

We need a pix, Tip...


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

How about an easy one until Tipo returns?

But I'm always on the shirts...I have nipple exposure issues and can't stand being topless!










Once you get this one go ahead and post another until we hear from Tipo.


----------



## krypt

con air


----------



## TipoDeemin

Sorry 'bout that, guys! Had a few nasty/busy days at work. Without further ado, a really, really easy pic:


----------



## Sinister

*Full Metal Jacket.*

"Is that you John Wayne? Is this me?"


----------



## Sinister

"It's up here dude, on the right, that burger joint I told you about. There's this chick named Consuela who will rock your world if you ask for the Foot-Long Hot Dog Special!"


----------



## HibLaGrande

is that Michael Ironside.


----------



## HibLaGrande

oh man that could be anything.  hes been in so many movies it not even fair. I bet he plays a tough as nails bad ass in this movie. LOL


----------



## Sinister

Yes, it's Ironside and you know he plays a badass in this flick. IMHO one of the most underrated actors around. That's Clancy Brown in the car with him, yet another underrated movie badass.


----------



## turtle2778

EXTREME PREJUDICE???


----------



## Sinister

Correct Turtle. Your turn.


----------



## turtle2778

Pretty easy, but i love her.


----------



## Sinister

*The Paleface?*


----------



## Sinister

Well, I'm going to go on here with the thread...Turtle, sorry but the show must go on. 

Buddy had thus far gotten away with his unusual appetite of feasting on peeling paint chips, that was until he just happened to realize one got stuck in his windpipe while munching out on them at the big 4th of July Sailing Regatta...


----------



## turtle2778

oaky sinister is that dylan walsh in the background?


----------



## Sinister

Sorry, it's not. That's Tom Villard.


----------



## Sinister

Clue: A couple of losers after graduation go to spend their vacation at a beach house with one of said losers family members. There's something about a rich fellow wanting to buy a retirement home to turn into a restaurant, a sailing race and it stars two actors that went onto bigger things afterward. Too bad the director of this film hasn't done a lot more.


----------



## turtle2778

One Crazy summer with john cuzack?


----------



## Sinister

You are correct, dear! Your turn.


----------



## turtle2778




----------



## Sinister

*Grosse Point Blank?*


----------



## Sinister

Am I right, Turtle?


----------



## turtle2778

Nope, teenage angst movie


----------



## Sinister

*Say Anything. *I just noticed that the girl was Ione Skye


----------



## turtle2778

Correct!!! Your turn.


----------



## Sinister

No side-splitting captions this time around. Simply one of the best scenes in a movie ever, although the movie itself was a steaming pile of crap.


----------



## krypt

i know this movie i just cant remember name wild thing wild things....i cant remember name.


----------



## Sinister

It's *Wild Things *and it's your turn.


----------



## krypt

here we go


----------



## krypt

it wont let me upload pic.....


----------



## Sinister

The pix is awfully small, but is it *Bongwater?*


----------



## krypt

you can click for a bigger size and no its not bongwater


----------



## Sinister

Gonna need a clue then...


----------



## krypt

drug sniffing dog ,fbi,mailman,David Arquette,Michael Clarke Duncan


----------



## Sinister

I'm stumped. I tend to shy away from anything David Arquette does.


----------



## claymud

can't belive I didn't see this earlier... see spot run


----------



## Sinister

We need some confirmation on this Krypt...


----------



## krypt

clay is right


----------



## Sinister

Clay...get ta postin' young man!


----------



## claymud

I'm too easy on you all


----------



## Sinister

*Anchorman?*


----------



## claymud

You're up Sin, and put that Jazz flute down


----------



## Sinister

"Duuuude, like, I cahn't totally believe that most heinous and bogus display I saw going on with Bill and Rufus in the bahthroom...strange things are afoot at the Circle K."


----------



## Omega

The Gift


----------



## Sinister

Yep!


----------



## Sinister

I'll get Omega on this sometimes today. It's time for a new pix...


----------



## Omega

Doing one for all the juggalos.....MMFCL!


----------



## Sinister

*Big Money Hustlas*


----------



## Sinister

"Yeah... you better walk away! It's your fault we ran out of gas! "E" means Empty, not Extremely Full!"


----------



## SpectreTTM

Damnation Alley

Gawd I love those LandMasters


----------



## Sinister

You are correct, sir!


----------



## Sinister

Time for a pix, Spec...


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> Time for a pix, Spec...


Aw Crap. I hit preview instead of post yesterday.

Here goes again. Should be real easy.

"Taxi"


----------



## Dr Morbius

History of the world?


----------



## SpectreTTM

Dr Morbius said:


> History of the world?


"It's good to be the King" 

You're Up Dr. M


----------



## Sinister

Doc, we need a pix...


----------



## Dr Morbius

I can't believe that was right..OK, an easy one.


----------



## Sinister

*Mission: Impossible II*


----------



## Dr Morbius

Of course! Yer up!


----------



## Sinister

"I know you're going to find this hard to believe, Morty, but I'm a Lesbian!"


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> "I know you're going to find this hard to believe, Morty, but I'm a Lesbian!"


*Porkie's *

"Can you please describe the Tally whacker"?


----------



## Sinister

As always, you da man, Spec! Your turn.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> As always, you da man, Spec! Your turn.


Only in the shadow of your vast knowledge "Ma Man"

_____________________________________________________
I hope this doesn't cause Blindness.

"Do you think I'm sexy and you want my body ..."


----------



## SpectreTTM

I guess a big Clue is in order..

  
Click the Smiley


----------



## claymud

A night at the Roxberry?


----------



## SpectreTTM

claymud said:


> A night at the Roxberry?


You got it Dude.

You're UP


----------



## Sinister

Clay? We need a pix here...


----------



## claymud

Sorry everyone, I forgot all about this. Kinda been outta my head the last little while. Anyway here it goes.


----------



## SpectreTTM

M*A*S*H

"Where suiside is painless"


----------



## claymud

Right on... and I'm still amazed a 14 year old wrote that song.


----------



## SpectreTTM

I can't think of a better quote than the one in this scene.

"Work, work, work, work, work, work, work, work, work. Hello boys. Have a good night's rest? I missed you."


----------



## Sinister

"That's Hedley! Hedley Lamar!"

*Blazing Saddles*


----------



## Sinister

"Heh heh heh! You mean to tell me you've never seen seen two people dressed as bears go at it before, Wang? I thought the Japanese practically created internet porn!"


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> "That's Hedley! Hedley Lamar!"
> 
> *Blazing Saddles*


I knew that was too easy


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> "Heh heh heh! You mean to tell me you've never seen seen two people dressed as bears go at it before, Wang? I thought the Japanese practically created internet porn!"


*Real Genuis*

"Popcorn I hate Popcorn".

Loved the ending.


----------



## Sinister

Once again Spec, it is your turn.


----------



## SpectreTTM

"What do you mean we're pregnant?"


----------



## Hella

Bednobs and Broomsticks


----------



## SpectreTTM

Hella said:


> Bednobs and Broomsticks


Very good Hella 

You're up.


----------



## Hella

Does this make my butt look big?

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4/kncasebolt/picgame.jpg


----------



## Sinister

I am almost positive that the blonde is Julie Brown. I am going to say *Shakes the Clown. *If it isn't, I am going to need a clue.


----------



## Hella

while you have the actress correct, that is Julie Brown, that is not the movie...however for your clue, in this clip she is singing about being a blond.


----------



## WickedWitch

Earth Girls are Easy


----------



## Hella

Ding Ding Ding, we have a winner!!

Your turn WW :devil:


----------



## WickedWitch

Sorry in the delay, I wasn't sure if that was right.

*Tag Line: Just because Jonathen's fallen in love with a piece of wood, it doesn't make him a dummy. * (1987) Characters in film are : Jonathan, Emmy, Roxie and (my favorite) Hollywood. Hollywood is a sexually challenged colored man who wears the coolest most funkiest sunglasses.

I thought this movie was good but it's got such bad ratings online I can't even find a decent picture but I'm still looking!


----------



## Hella

Manequin

love that movie, and Hollywood stole the show...lol


----------



## Sinister

Sorry, WW, but it's still your turn. You can only post a clue if no one guesses the picture. If it were the other way around, I would have nailed this one the second you posted it.


----------



## WickedWitch

Ok, I apologize for getting it butt backwards....and you're right, Hollywood was hilarious! So, here we go!


----------



## WickedWitch

Here is a Tagline: The story of nobody everybody is watching. 1999


----------



## SpectreTTM

KingPin?


----------



## WickedWitch

Strike ONE


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

EDTV...I liked that movie, pretty funny.

I'm sure that I'm right on this so here goes...

*Damn I sure hope he doesn't jump...I just clean that part of the sidewalk!*


----------



## SpectreTTM

Dogma

I love this movie


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Right you are ! You're up.


----------



## SpectreTTM

"Hey Driver. Pull over at the next corner"


----------



## Sinister

Is that Jodie Foster on the left?


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> Is that Jodie Foster on the left?


No sir.

When 1st saw the movie I also thought it was her.


----------



## Sinister

Since this looks like it takes place in 1800's Europe, and that unpleasant looking chap is booking around town with kids in a prison cart, I'm going to say some production of *Oliver Twist. *Although, I don't recall a girl being one of the main characters, unless in this one she is The Artful Dodger...


----------



## SpectreTTM

Unfortunately incorrect. 

When should I post a hint?


----------



## Sinister

No time like the present.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Benny Hill had a cameo in this movie.


----------



## Sinister

Time for clue #2 methinks.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang..

I remember the creepy way that guy smells children...Creeped me out when I was a kid.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Since I'm 100% sure I'm right, I'll just go ahead and post the next one.

The PowerPoint presentation that included Sgt Wilsons childhood toilet training annoyed him.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Dr Morbius said:


> Chitty Chitty Bang Bang..
> 
> I remember the creepy way that guy smells children...Creeped me out when I was a kid.


Corrrect. Sorry about the delay. Bad weekend


----------



## Sinister

*High Crimes*

Jesus, meek and mild, Ashley Judd is so freakin' HOT!!!


----------



## Sinister

"Yessir! When I uz doin' thu Nashville circuit, I had them there girls throwin' their bras an' pannies by thu truckload at muh feet on stage ever night...hard to believe a good lookin' feller like me gave all thet up for a lifetime commitment to Zen Bhuddism..."


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yep Sin got it...

Now for the guess...Deliverance?


----------



## Sinister

The good Doctor is represent in da house! You got it my friend, your go!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ok then...










Despite the military's stance on gays, another rousing bout of Marco Polo ensues.


----------



## skullboy

I know but I have not been able to post a pic from any sites with movies. :googly:Once I figure it out I will answer you.Yea I know I am a dummy.:googly:


----------



## skullboy

Gonna try.The Manchurian candidate?
If i am wrong ignore my pic!I have to do it while my mind is in it!:googly: 








Who knows what evil lurks here.


----------



## Dr Morbius

You got it, skullboy! Now, my guess is..

Duel?


----------



## skullboy

correct.


----------



## Dr Morbius

"I TOLD you grandma..Tommy won't eat ANYTHING unless you do the airplane thing!"


----------



## Dr Morbius

Perhaps a clue? A 70's film that enhanced a common phobia.


----------



## Sinister

You're probably going to have to give this one away Doc. I will make a stab at it and say *The Day After *but I don't think that's it...


----------



## Dr Morbius

I tried to give a clue in both the caption and in the post following it..but OK
it's the 70's disaster movie that started it all.. *Airport*.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Someone can take the next turn?


----------



## Sinister

I'll do it for you this once Doc.

His career in a definite slump, Val Kilmer asks his agent if now might be the best time to "explore other ends" of the entertainment industry.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Top Secret

I love when she gets off the bike


----------



## Sinister

You know you're right, Tom. Get ta postin'!


----------



## SpectreTTM

"Oy. How could I have been so stupid . Pawn Takes Rook"


----------



## Dr Morbius

*Lonely Guy*? I THINK that's Charles Grodin, and I remember a Steve Martin movie with him in it....?


----------



## SpectreTTM

Dr Morbius said:


> *Lonely Guy*? I THINK that's Charles Grodin, and I remember a Steve Martin movie with him in it....?


Correct Sir

Your prize is a fern from the "Loney Guy Store".

Please see the loney cop for your claim check.


----------



## Sinister

Need a pix here, Doc. Stat!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sorry ...LONG hours at the hospital, handling REAL Stats! Any how,


----------



## Sinister

Looks like Bill Paxton, which probably means it's that lackluster piece that has Robin in it, so I am guessing *Vertical Limit.*


----------



## Dr Morbius

Exactamundo! hehe...Robin..LOL!


----------



## Sinister

Can you just see Chris O' Donnell climbing a mountain in those uber gay tights? "Yes mastah, DICK you are a hero!"

The pix submitted for your approval:

"Hey _Paisano! _I think those studio exec ****s are threatening to end my career up there before it does irreparable damage to the film industry. So what if I can't act! Let's see if we can't change their minds with these Uzi's and a couple of well staged Kung-Fu moves; it's worked for me so far..."


----------



## TearyThunder

Out for a Kill?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Marked for Death?


----------



## Sinister

Actually, it's *Under Seige, *but i will accept that answer. After all, aren't Seagal's movies practically interchangeable? 

Yer up, Doc.


----------



## Dr Morbius

LOL! Yes. Yes they are.

Ok, on with the game.








I really CAN see Steve Martin through your ear!


----------



## TearyThunder

Down the House


----------



## Dr Morbius

oooooo..sooo close. So close, I'm gonna give it to ya. Actually it's *BRINGIN down the house*..Go ahead..your turn!


----------



## TearyThunder

Damnit, I knew that but left out Bringin in there for some silly reason.

Ok here goes:









"Oh please please please let her be there when I turn around."


----------



## SpectreTTM

Body Double.

Love the "Frankie goes to Hollywood Music" in this movie.


----------



## TearyThunder

Yep you got it SpectreTTM. You're up


----------



## SpectreTTM

This should be a piece of cake

"Green Acres we are there......."


----------



## Sinister

I'm going to take this one because it just so happens to be one of my favorite films of all-time.

*Trading Places.*

"WE CAN MAKE IT BABY! ME AND YOU! YA BITCH!"


----------



## skullboy

Sinister said:


> I'm going to take this one because it just so happens to be one of my favorite films of all-time.
> 
> *Trading Places.*
> 
> "WE CAN MAKE IT BABY! ME AND YOU! YA BITCH!"


Yet you don't like Motel Hell??


----------



## Sinister

Pardon my french here and don't take this the wrong way, but how the **** do/can you even compare these two films? It's not even like comparing apples to oranges. *Motel Hell *is a third rate Horror film that gets totally bogged down in its silliness, whilst *Trading Places *is a comedy masterpiece. No way in hell can you compare the two. If you can, I would like an in depth analyses because I must be missing something.


----------



## Sinister

For what it's worth, here goes my entry:

"Whoooo-eeee son, you just wouldn't believe all the dough that Benny Henn is swimmin' around in! Why do you think I went out and bought this suit and had myself ordained as as a minister of my own religion? It weren't because I had a thing for Mother Theresa, let me tell ya!"


----------



## Sinister

Clue time?

Two boyhood chums grow up, have relations with the same woman. One becomes a Texas Ranger, the other a low life drug dealer. A special tactics unit is brought in to take out the drug dealer, but one of their own turns traitor. Has a great cast of underrated actors. Recommended Family Viewing.


----------



## Dr Morbius

You might have to give this one up, Sin.


----------



## Sinister

Okay: It's *Extreme Prejudice. *

I'll post a new pix when I come back from Cali.


----------



## Sinister

Ah, what the hell! I'll go ahead and post now. I'll even make it an easy one:

Bubbles, the stereotypical dumb blonde, took the advice on her T-Shirt literally, but as you can see from the almost flatness of said garment, she did it in reverse.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

OK, here goes....Foot Loose


----------



## Sinister

Your turn, FE


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Up Yours!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Rocky


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not quit....look again


----------



## Dr Morbius

Rocky 2?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Look a little further...


----------



## SpectreTTM

Rocky IV


----------



## dynoflyer

I don't think it's Sylvester, is it!


----------



## Anachronism

Rocky Balboa


----------



## Sinister

FE, we're gonna need a clue here, man.


----------



## dynoflyer

"Rocky Balboa" the new one?


----------



## Anachronism

dynoflyer said:


> "Rocky Balboa" the new one?


That's what I assumed


----------



## dynoflyer

Your turn, Anachronism


----------



## Anachronism




----------



## Sinister

We need a clue here Will, on what is going on with this Bronx car jacking.


----------



## Anachronism

This film takes place in Los Angeles and the fight that you are seeing arises from a hatred of a certain band.


----------



## Sinister

Another clue perhaps?


----------



## dynoflyer

Maybe a second still?


----------



## Anachronism

The band that started the 'argument' you're seeing was _The Eagles_ and Sam Elliott has a small role in the film


----------



## dynoflyer

Oh! It's *"The Big Lebowski"* 1998


----------



## Anachronism

You got it, I figured this one would be a head slapper when everyone figured out what it was


----------



## dynoflyer

If you've seen the film, you'll remember the scene.


----------



## Sinister

It's clue time...


----------



## dynoflyer

A former James Bond had a bit part in the movie, didn't even talk.


----------



## dynoflyer

Gangsters


----------



## dynoflyer

London


----------



## dynoflyer

London Times voted best English Gangster movie.


----------



## dynoflyer

Starred Bob Hoskins


----------



## dynoflyer

Th_ L_ong G_ _ d Fr_d_y

wanna buy a vowel?


----------



## Sinister

Let me guess...The Long Good Friday? I haven't seen it and if I had, I would have nailed it.


----------



## dynoflyer

Whew! Thought that'd never end. Your go, Sin


----------



## Sinister

"Pssstt...hey Joey! See that guy sitting behind us? That's Calvin, The Mad Dog Rapist. Sez he'll show us a way to get out of this hole, if you'll let him get in your hole, if you know what I mean."


----------



## Sinister

A boat full of dead criminals with one crippled survivor, 91 million in cash and five suspects in a police sting line-up...


----------



## Sinister

A very ambiguous ending where the cops discover the truth through a fax and by then it's too late.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the Usual Suspects isn't it?


----------



## Sinister

It is1 Gotta give it up for Kaiser Soze'!

Your turn again, JT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hmmm Ok 'regular' movies aren't my thing but here we go:

Luckily I figured out the panoramic feature on my new digital camera when I spotted Mrs. Claus out behind the house.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A 2002 Chinese film 'presented' in the US by an American director.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm Jet Li starred.


----------



## Anachronism

Hero


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it. Your turn.


----------



## Anachronism




----------



## Sinister

We need a clue here, Will.


----------



## Anachronism

It's a film that is easily in my top ten favorites of all time, took place in the mid 80's... has some Cuban and Russian subtitles :googly:


----------



## dynoflyer

Red Dawn?


----------



## Anachronism

Yep, your turn


----------



## dynoflyer




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't that one of the Hammer Mummy films?


----------



## Sinister

It is; the original with Chris Lee. Sorta out of place in this thread...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Perhaps dynoflyer can try again?


----------



## dynoflyer

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Okay, okay. Here's an easy one.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Earth Girls are Easy?*


----------



## dynoflyer

Yes, and that's also the movie title. Your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Luckily, the kid at the drive through remembered to supersize both of the Happy Meals to avoid any ugliness at the payment window.


----------



## dynoflyer

Wait, wait, my memory isn't what it used to be. It's coming back to me now. 

Where did I get this tattoo? It says,. . . .Joe Pantoliano and Guy Pierce in "Memento". 

Great movie!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Let me check out my left shoulder........hmmm, yes, indeed, dynoflyer, you are correct!


----------



## dynoflyer

Well, I'm sorry but it's these cheap W*M latex gloves


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint?


----------



## dynoflyer

Don Cheadle is only one of many good actors in the movie.


----------



## dynoflyer

Hint: Another still from the movie.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Crash.


----------



## dynoflyer

Bingo! Your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, yes, I can hear you, so please stop shouting in my face.


----------



## dynoflyer

Is that Richard Roundtree in *"Shaft"* ?

John Shaft: "Don't let your mouth get your ass in trouble."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Close enough - It's "Shaft In Africa".

Your turn.


----------



## dynoflyer

Man, that's smooth.


----------



## Sinister

*Apocalypse Now*


----------



## dynoflyer

As the brooding Marlin Brando would say, "You're up, Sin."


----------



## Anachronism

"We train young men to drop fire on people. But their commanders won't allow them to write "****" on their airplanes because it's obscene!"


----------



## Sinister

"Yo man, go in there and be assertive! If Tina gives you any **** about you being out all night with me, be the boss, tell her you're the man of the house and it's gonna be your way or the highway! If that don't work, get down on your hands and knees and beg her not to kick you out on the street..."


----------



## Anachronism

New Jack City


----------



## Sinister

You are correct, sir. Your turn.


----------



## Anachronism




----------



## Anachronism

Hint- this is a pic from a movie based on a popular comic book series


----------



## krypt

spawn?


----------



## Anachronism

You got it, yer up


----------



## krypt




----------



## dynoflyer

Unbreakable? Samuel L. Jackson and Bruce Willis


----------



## krypt

correct


----------



## dynoflyer




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest*


----------



## dynoflyer

Absolutely!


----------



## Anachronism

One of the best films ever!


----------



## dynoflyer

Jack says thank you.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm no good at general movies, so here's a softball:

Yuka forgot to bring her Hello Kittie mace to the Yakuza smackdown, so she borrowed one from Onizuka.


----------



## dynoflyer

Kill Bill 2

She's hot, by the way


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes and YES 

Your go.


----------



## dynoflyer

Well, yes, but you see, this one's special. It goes to eleven.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This Is Spinal Tap?


----------



## dynoflyer

Yes, This IS Spinal Tap

Your go


----------



## Sinister

Not that it matters, but dyno was only half right on the *Kill Bill *answer. That pix with Gogo Yubari came from Vol.1


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sinister said:


> Not that it matters, but dyno was only half right on the *Kill Bill *answer. That pix with Gogo Yubari came from Vol.1


Yeah, I know but as you said, close enough. He let my "It's a Dead song" answer slide in the lyrics game, so......


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## dynoflyer

johnnythunder said:


> Yeah, I know but as you said, close enough. He let my "It's a Dead song" answer slide in the lyrics game, so......


She's still HOT


----------



## dynoflyer

The Boston born actor **Edward Norton, in a very intense movie.

*"American History X"*

**a *Pats* fan, too.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup!


----------



## dynoflyer




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Illusionist*, also with Norton.


----------



## dynoflyer

Yes, that was easy. I just wanted an excuse to post this.:devil:










Your turn, JT


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## dynoflyer

Could that be David Bowie as Nicola Tesla in "The Prestige"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Of course! Your turn dyno.


----------



## dynoflyer

A very funny scene, think tap dancing. . . .


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Benny & Joon* - one of my wife's favorites Johnny Depp.


----------



## dynoflyer

Excellent, you're up.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here we go:


----------



## Sinister

dynoflyer said:


> She's still HOT


On that you are DEFINETLY correct!  :googly:


----------



## dynoflyer

Ziyi Zhang in "Rush Hour 2"

another hottie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup. She is one of my favorite actresses.


----------



## dynoflyer

Finally, a quiet spot to watch the Eagles Saints game!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

12 Monkeys


----------



## dynoflyer

Yes


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## dynoflyer




----------



## Johnny Thunder

One of my favorite films, actors and directors. Your turn.


----------



## dynoflyer

"Women. An accident or did God to it to us on purpose?"


----------



## Sinister

*The Witches of Eastwick*


----------



## dynoflyer

Yessir, you're up


----------



## Sinister

"Do you mind?! I can't go when you're watching!!"


----------



## dynoflyer

Fishing for a hint:

Would that be **Tommy Chong's lovely daughter _Rae Dawn_?

(**of Cheech & Chong)


----------



## Sinister

I'm not really sure how to answer that...It's not Ms. Chong...it's...well...lets just say depending on how open your world view is, who it is will come as a...surprise to say the least.


----------



## dynoflyer

Hmmm, (sound of scratching head). I'll continue my research.


----------



## dynoflyer

If that's not Rae Dawn Chong, I haven't seen the movie.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It's *The Crying Game*


----------



## Anachronism

johnnythunder said:


> It's *The Crying Game*


What he said ^

I don't care if that thing had a Peeny...


----------



## turtle2778

Crap, hundreds to choose from. I havent seen this one. Maybe ill get lucky next time


----------



## Sinister

I'll bet you can understand now why I was reluctant in my answer earlier, dyno. 

You're up JT.


----------



## dynoflyer

I don't remember Rae Dawn Chong as the alien in Stargate.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Anachronism

The Transporter...2?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope - the British film pictured was released 7 years prior to Transporter 2.


----------



## Anachronism

Then I guess I gotta go with my second guess Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## Johnny Thunder

_"If you hold back anything, I'll kill ya. If you bend the truth or I think your bending the truth, I'll kill ya. If you forget anything I'll kill ya. In fact, you're gonna have to work very hard to stay alive, Nick. Now do you understand everything I've said? Because if you don't, I'll kill ya."_

You got it. :devil:


----------



## Anachronism




----------



## dynoflyer

"You guys suck at paintball, look at me!"










Sorry, I know it's the wrong thread - - I couldn't help it.


----------



## Sinister

No, this is the right thread. Nothing horrific about this movie except the styles. *Logan's Run, *N'cest Pas?


----------



## dynoflyer

Oh yeah. Farrah Fawcett was in that for about 5 minutes


----------



## Anachronism

Sinister said:


> No, this is the right thread. Nothing horrific about this movie except the styles. *Logan's Run, *N'cest Pas?


Nope, it's a person having a dream about Logans Run, this film was made in 1998


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Free Enterprise*


----------



## Anachronism

Yep, you got it


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R.I.P.


----------



## Anachronism

Lord I hate Jackie Chan... The Tuxedo


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ah, you're killin' me 

But you are correct as to the film!


----------



## Anachronism




----------



## dynoflyer

Jackie Chan's younger brother, Rudolf? 

Hint, please


----------



## Anachronism

This is a pic from Part 3 in a martial arts action film series (American Made) the guy in the clown suit is fighting skinheads who were harrassing a woman friend of his


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm still stumped


----------



## Anachronism

The guy in the clown suit is defending the honor of the lick-O-liscous Gina Gershon


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Best of the Best 3: No Turning Back *

but I cheated, so I think you should go again


----------



## Anachronism

Are you sure? I'll look for something


----------



## Anachronism




----------



## Johnny Thunder

"General movies" ain't my thing, so I'm bowing out


----------



## SpectreTTM

Would that be Tracy ullman?


----------



## Anachronism

Nope


----------



## Anachronism

This movie is based on a comic book


----------



## Sinister

Although it hasn't come out yet, the still is B&W, could it be *Sin City 2?*


----------



## Anachronism

Well no, it's scene from Sin City 1, a quick flash from the Marv/Hospital scene. So you're up


----------



## Sinister

It was all Darryl could do not to gawk at those mammaries of legend, when Dolly Parton told him how happy she was that someone was finally taking her serious as an artist and not wanting her to perform onstage because they liked the size of her humongoid bazooms.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Amadeus *


----------



## Sinister

Kee-Rect, my friend! A must see movie if there ever was one. Five stars all the way around.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's an easy one:


----------



## Sinister

*Crybaby?*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes indeed Mr. S.


----------



## Sinister

How "Da Man," Clint Eastwood deals with Jehovah's Witnesses who rouse him up at the butt-crack of dawn after a night of heavy partying with barely legal babes.


----------



## dynoflyer

*"Pale Rider"*, methinks


----------



## Sinister

Very close, but sadly, no.


----------



## dynoflyer

*Outlaw Josie Wales*, perhaps?


----------



## Sinister

Got it on the nose.  Your turn, dyno!


----------



## dynoflyer

The secret to good ribs is to baste, baste, baste!


----------



## Sinister

*Fearless? *


----------



## Anachronism

If it's not Fearless it's gotta be Ong-Bak


----------



## dynoflyer

Oh, so very close! You're in the right church, just move up a pew.


----------



## Anachronism

The Protector?


----------



## dynoflyer

That's it, you're up!


----------



## Anachronism




----------



## dynoflyer

Does it say "Hickory" on the red jersey?


----------



## turtle2778

hoosiers???


----------



## Anachronism

Yep, Hoosiers it is. Best basketball film of all time... hell best sports movie of all time


----------



## Anachronism

Need a new pic


----------



## Sinister

Agreed. Turtle, dear...what Mr. A said.


----------



## dynoflyer

Hi Turtle, c'mon out and play


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sin, maybe someone else can take the turn here?


----------



## Sinister

Yeah...maybe so.


----------



## turtle2778

okay im gettin one...sorry wasnt sure i was right


----------



## turtle2778




----------



## turtle2778

I couldnt get this stupid pic on without the darn web page address...HELP!!!! I tried to edit it out, but i couldnt get it off..MODS to the rescue


----------



## Sinister

All taken care of. I would have posted a caption too, but I didn't want to intrude too much.


----------



## Anachronism

It's either got to be a _Gidget_ or an _Elvis_ film right?


----------



## dynoflyer

Something about a submarine, lemme check


----------



## dynoflyer

*Move Over Darling* with James Garner and Doris Day


----------



## krypt

anyone still out there?


----------



## Anachronism

I'm probably not going to be playing anymore


----------



## SpectreTTM

Any body still out there?

I think Dyno got this correct?


----------



## turtle2778

You were right!!! Sorry bout tha!! Go for it.


----------



## Dr Morbius

dyno, got a pic?


----------



## dynoflyer

GGGG's!


----------



## SpectreTTM

dogma


----------



## turtle2778

oooh good guess, is it??? HUH HUH??


----------



## turtle2778

okay anyone still playing this??


----------



## SpectreTTM

I think I have waited long enough. ;-)

We'll start with an easy one


----------



## maureenpr

Arthur


----------



## turtle2778

True Lies?


----------



## Dr Morbius

I think you're right, Turtle..I also think this game has died.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

I would like to play, but don't know how to post a pic. Can you help?


----------



## turtle2778

Well you click the mountain box at the top of this message box. How bout a new picture.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Megatron from 'Transformers'


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Dead thread?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anyone?


----------



## Spooky1

Well lets start off with a fresh pic.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Thermians from the Klaatu nebula in the movie Galaxy Quest.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I know I'm right, so here's my pic:


----------



## Spooky1

Little Nicky?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

What the heck? I got Megatron right, I just wasn't going to post a pic if no one was playing!


----------



## Spooky1

EH. I figured the thread needed resurrecting since no one had posted for a couple months. Just need Dr. M to say yea or nea to my guess.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why doesn't someone just start fresh and we can continue with the game?


----------



## Spooky1

I posted a guess for Dr. Morbius picture. He hasn't said yea or nay yet.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yup, Spook is right...sorry about that, I forgot I posted here.


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks Dr Morbius.

How about this one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oops - I'll remove my guess so no one thinks I was looking over Spooky's shoulder when he posted this


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1 - It's a British movie.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

:ninjasst! Roxy! What did you guess?


----------



## Spooky1

Hey MC, no fair asking Roxy. She watched the movie with me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(psst, Mr C, it was (#%$%&$)RER&*RE_Y*U%$( - hey, who hexed the keyboard!!!)


----------



## Spooky1

Spooky1 said:


> Thanks Dr Morbius.
> 
> How about this one.


Hint #2 - One of the stars of the movie was in Spiderman 2 and Chocolat


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #3 - It's a dark comedy (with a hearse in it). Roxy says it's a charming (just slightly dark) comedy.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #4 - The movie was released in 2002 (It goes by more than one name)


----------



## scareme

Plots With A View?


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct Scareme. When I saw it on cable it was called Undertaking Betty. I thought it was a good movie. Definitely worth watching.

Your turn and Merry Christmas.


----------



## scareme

Here is one of my favorites:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bells of St Mary's?


----------



## Spooky1

I'll have to agree with Roxy, dang she beat me to it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(tap, tap, tap - pssst, Scareme - is my guess correct?)


----------



## scareme

Sorry Roxy, been laid up for awhile. You are correct.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a problem, scare - hernia repair takes a bit out of a person.

Here we go with a new one:


----------



## Spooky1

It's ........ a movie I watched with Roxy so I guess I not allowed to guess.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

My half-hearted guess is 'Hot Fuzz'. I have another thought in mind, but I can't come up with the bloody name!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not correct, EH, but both movies do use British actors.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Kinda figured. Just trying to put my finger on the title, I know I've seen it.

Waking Ned Devine!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo! And that's even after a wrong clue (the actors are Scottish/Irish, not British).

You're up, Eldritch!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

British, Scottish, Irish... same general area. 

Okay, this one will either be very hard or very easy...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

huh..no clue..they look like the spawn of cat woman...or maybe Trinity from the Matrix


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Newp


----------



## Spooky1

How about "Dude Where's My Car", or are they some other hot alien space babes?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Close but no cigar. You're heading in the right area, though!

(They may be hot babes, but they are not space aliens)


----------



## scareme

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Well done! It is now scareme's turn.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Any day now...


----------



## scareme

Ok, now you know my dirty secret, I don't know how to post pictures. My son did the last one for me. I tried and tried but I just can't make it work. Can I just guess and not have to post. Otherwise I could just not ever play this game again. I'll just watch quitely and cry silently to myself when I know the answer. You can decide. (sob sob)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a photobucket account, scareme?


----------



## scareme

No, it took me a year to figure out my email. I'm real computer illiterate.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll send you a PM about this so as not to get the thread off track - take a look


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Scareme asked me to post a pic to keep you animals in check.  Neither of us will be guessing.


----------



## Spooky1

Time Bandits! (I love Terry Gilliam movies)


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Wow! Good job! I try to choose obscure movies, but sometimes that's a downfall as well. You're up!


----------



## Spooky1

How about this one. (Caution rated PG13 )


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Cabin Boy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, try again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Time for a hint, I think, Spooky1)


----------



## Spooky1

This movie was released in the late 80's.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen

You mentioning that you liked Terry Gilliam movies is what tipped it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 says you are da winnah!

You're up.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Okay... moving right along.


----------



## Moon Dog

Looks like Madeline Kahn from the movie Clue.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Atta boy! Take the reigns, Moon Dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

Let's see who was paying attention during this movie...


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Looks like the end of the 'Nightmare on Elm Street' movie when 'mom' gets pulled into the house through the peep hole.


----------



## Moon Dog

Tell me it wasn't that easy... you're up...again!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Try this one on for size!


----------



## Spooky1

Hot Fuzz!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Well done! I was hoping the fact that Simon Pegg was facing away from the camera would have bought me some time.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is Spooky up?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Yes, it is Spooky's turn.


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry for the delay folks. Here's a silly one Roxy and I like.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

James and the Giant Peach?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but that is one of Roxy's favorites. Try again.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: This movie stared a Saturday Night Live alum.


----------



## Moon Dog

Hmmm... attack of the killer toad stools?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moon Dog said:


> Hmmm... attack of the killer toad stools?


LOL, Moon Dog - try again

(Unrelated to the game - you have one of the coolest avatars on the site).


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2 - This movie also stars an actress who was in "Young Frankenstein"


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #3 - The principle from "Ferris Bueller's Day Off" also stars in this movie.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Beetlejuice?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, this one takes place, mostly on a planet other than earth.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The Adventures of Pluto Nash


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I really didn't think this one would be this hard.

Another Hint: This movie was made in the early 90's.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

an hour of IMDB-ing later... _Mom and Dad Save the World_?
I've never heard of it, but it seems to match all your hints....


----------



## Spooky1

We have a winner! It's actually a fun silly movie (but my taste may not be the norm)

Your up Mr. C.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Here we go!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Daddy, I Drowned the Babysitter


----------



## Mr_Chicken

no. Is that really a movie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not that I know of - just wanted to get started with a wild a$$ guess in the hopes you'd have pity on us and drop a teensy hint.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Hint #1: That boy would one day play the titular character in a TV show.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Something tells me y'all need another clue.
Hint #2: The boy is Jerry Mathers.


----------



## Spooky1

How about "The Trouble with Harry"


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Bravo! Spooky1 is up!


----------



## Spooky1

Okay this should be an easy one.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

_Brazil_, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct Mr. C, (I knew it was going to be too easy).

Your turn.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Here's another easy one (at least, I think it is...).


----------



## scareme

It Happened One Night. Finally a movie I have seen.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Ha ha! Go for it Scareme!


----------



## Spooky1

scareme you can PM me a movie if you want me to post a pic for you.


----------



## scareme

Sorry to have taken so long to respond. Go ahead with anything Spooky.


----------



## Spooky1

Okay here's one scareme.


----------



## Moon Dog

George W Bush, the early years...


----------



## scareme

George W Bush, the later years


----------



## Spooky1

Wrong "Fool", try again.


----------



## Spooky1

What no Danny Kaye fans out there?

Hint: It's a Medieval comedy.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the court jester?


----------



## Spooky1

The Bros, are correct 

Your turn guys.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

here we go


----------



## scareme

Is that Gene Kelly?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

scareme said:


> Is that Gene Kelly?


yes it is!:smoking:


----------



## scareme

Anchors Aweigh


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Pirate?


----------



## Spooky1

I see Bloodshed renamed his picture. I won't guess since I saw the file name before he changed it.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

thanks spooky1.

and yes it is the pirate


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot!

Okay, here's my choice of picture for the game:


----------



## scareme

What the hell????


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ah jeez. haha


----------



## scareme

Is the fish on the lower right Dennis Hopper?


----------



## Draik41895

fish men?


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy, since I watched this with you I won't answer, but apparently the forum folks need to watch more British Comedy movies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Is the fish on the lower right Dennis Hopper?


Not likely - the fish are all British

Another hint - they're in a tank at a restaurant.


----------



## scareme

Oh that really narrows it down. I was looking for a movie with a tank in the office.


----------



## Moon Dog

Finally one that I know! Great movie!

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life

"Oh, I couldn't eat another bite, I'd just explode!"


----------



## Spooky1

Moon dog, I've been authorized by RoxyBlue, to say you are correct (You win a wafer thin mint)

Your turn.


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry for the delay folks...

Here's an easy one.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nobody?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The Ant Bully?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Over the Hedge


----------



## Moon Dog

You got it... you're up!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Sorry for the wait. Here ya go!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, that looks like it belongs in the Horror Movie Picture thread


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

It's trippy, and the person who wrote it could do good horror, but it's more fantasy.


----------



## Spooky1

This looks like one of the movie done of Neil Gaimans works.


----------



## Spooky1

I had to double check, but that should be MirrorMask. (I used to read the Sandman comics by Neil Gaiman)

If you haven't read "Good Omens" by Neil Gaiman & Terry Prachett, I highly recommend it. It's kind of like the Omen meets Monty Python.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Good job, Spooky! Your go!!


----------



## Spooky1

Okay make your best guess on this one.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

It's been a while since I've seen it, but could it be _Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow?_


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

That would have been my guess, Mr. C.!


----------



## Spooky1

Mr_Chicken said:


> It's been a while since I've seen it, but could it be _Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow?_


That would be correct, Mr. C.

You're up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In honor of your correct guess, Mr C, we watched the movie last night (I didn't even know we had it - one of those things that was bought a while ago and added to an ever growing stack of "movies we need to watch"). It may not have done well at the box office, but it's definitely entertaining. It also has a very appealing, old-style 40s look to it. I want Gwyneth Paltrow's wardrobe from that movie


----------



## Mr_Chicken




----------



## Spooky1

Maltese Falcon?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Dang, that was fast! I knew it'd be easy, but I didn't think it was _that_ easy.
You're up Spook!


----------



## Spooky1

The Maltese Falcon is a great movie. I happened to watch it not too long ago.

Let's try something a little more modern.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Total Recall?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but a good guess. Both movies were based on works by the same writer.


----------



## GrimProductions

that would be Blade Runner


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

GrimProductions said:


> that would be Blade Runner


The umbrella is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Spooky1

GrimProductions said:


> that would be Blade Runner


You are correct GP.

Your turn to post.


----------



## GrimProductions

Good Luck


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's my SWAG - Black Moon Rising?


----------



## scareme

Blown Away


----------



## GrimProductions

Scareme got it your up


----------



## scareme

I'm still working on posting. It's an easy one I know.

http://www.google.com/url?source=im...rs.jpg&usg=AFQjCNHeeYiH9ix_va2ynCx3A_TdgHLCVQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gremlins?


----------



## SpectreTTM

Either Critters or Critters II


----------



## scareme

Critters Spectre's up


----------



## RoxyBlue

As soon as I saw Spectre's response, I did the forehead "D'OH!" slap


----------



## SpectreTTM

This should be fairly easy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

young frankenstein!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Young Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, BB beat me to it!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

woo lol


here mine


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like Meet Me In St. Louis


----------



## scareme

Wasn't Judy Garland beautiful?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

spooky got it!

and yes she was amazingly beautiful


----------



## Spooky1

Lets try one from outer space


----------



## scareme

It Came From Outer Space


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, that is incorrect.


----------



## scareme

Project Moonbase


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, no moon, but it does take place on a another Planet.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Forbidden Planet


----------



## SpectreTTM

sorry for the delay. I was Skiing for the weekend. 
Young Frankenstien of course was correct.

Great Movie Forbidden Planet ;-)


----------



## Spooky1

Dr. Killinger is correct.

You're up, Dr. K


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Thanks, Spooky1. And here we go...


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Anyone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still trying to puzzle it out, Dr K. It has that Man in an Iron Mask look, but it's not the right time frame (unless there's a very modern remake of the movie).


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Hint: It is a newer remake.


----------



## Spooky1

Death Race


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

You got it, Spooky1. You're up!


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry for the delay. Let's try this one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know this one, but we've watched it together, so no guess from me


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

blast from the past


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct Bloodshed.

Your turn for a general movie picture.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

heres one


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Hedwig and the Angry Inch?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup dead dude your up


----------



## Spooky1

Dead Dude it's your turn.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Clearly it's the 11th hour and I was desperate.


----------



## RoxyBlue

King Ralph?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

What do _you_ think? 

Yooze turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

The Philadelphia Story?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, Dead! One of my favorite movies, too.

You're up.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse




----------



## Spooky1

Oscar


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

You love that movie too?

You're up!


----------



## Spooky1

I've seen Oscar, but I'd be lying if I said I loved it.

Here's a real old one.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Metropolis!


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct. I have an old copy of Metropolis that was put to a modern rock sound track (back in the 80's) that I love.

Your turn Mr. C


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Here's another oldie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fritz Lang's "M"?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

That's the one!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one of my favorites:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

miracle on 34th street


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correctamundo, bloodshed - your turn!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

and here... we... go


----------



## Draik41895

pinnochio?something by disney?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope niether


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rock a Doodle?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes mam

your up


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go - another one I really like:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hmm it looks familiar


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Is is a Sinbad movie?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

or 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No to both guesses, Mr C. However, some of the early versions of both the Sinbad and 20000 Leagues movies were from the same decade as this picture.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Aww shucks. The decade is what I was working off of (films made within a decade or so of eachother tend to share color palattes). Any other hints?


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy has given me permission to give a hint,

The actor on the right (at the helm) played a mute in this movie.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Oh boy, I'm sure I've seen this before, but it's not coming to me. Perhaps someone else knows.


----------



## RoxyBlue

RoxyBlue said:


>


(moving picture to next page) - Does everyone know who the actor on the left is? That might help with the guessing game.


----------



## SpectreTTM

I know that is Burt Lancaster but not sure of the movie .


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct on the actor, so here are the clues:

1) Burt Lancaster is the star

2) Movie was released in the 1950s

3) Actor on the right played a mute


----------



## Spooky1

Christopher Lee was in the movie too.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

The crimson pirate


----------



## RoxyBlue

BINGO!!!!!! And it's a fun movie.

You are up, blood!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yo, BB, we're tapping our feet impatiently here


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

sorry sorrry

here we go


----------



## Spooky1

That's looking more like a Horror movie than a General movie, but I'll go with Zombie 2


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we have a yes or no?


----------



## Spooky1

I think Bloodshed must have gone off on a Spring Break trip or something.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe you may be right - and that picture is definitely from Zombie 2 (the "famous" wood splinter in the eye scene).

I don't think Bloodshed would be offended if you went ahead and posted a new picture just to keep the thread moving.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

SORRY!!!!!!!!
I've been so busy i havent been able to get on for a while

but your right its zombie 2 
i apologize


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's okay, BB, we love you anyway


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

*phew* good!
i thought i was in trouble.


----------



## Spooky1

Just don't go finding some girl and forgetting all about us here on the forum.

Let's go for this one.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Stardust?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Spooky1 said:


> Just don't go finding some girl and forgetting all about us here on the forum.
> 
> actually the girl im into LOVES this stuff
> 
> she came over yesterday and the frist thing she said when she came inside was
> "i have the coolest idea for your haunted house"
> 
> my heart literally melted.


----------



## Spooky1

Mr. Chicken you are correct, that was Stardust (an underappreciated movie in my opinion).

Your turn Mr. C


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Yeah, I enjoyed that movie.

Here's the next one:


----------



## RoxyBlue

On the Waterfront (1954)?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Yes indeedy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another classic and one of my personal favorites:


----------



## Spooky1

Ooh, ooh I know this one, but I won't tell. It's a favorite of Roxy's and mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll just do a little bump here since we've been down a few days.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Is it Inherit the Wind?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It is indeed, Mr C, and a fine movie as well.

Your turn.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Try this one:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Or How I Learned to Sop Worrying and Love the Bomb

You're up Rox!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a shot from an absolutely charming movie and another of my favorites:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Big fish


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, bloodshed (and I love that movie!).

You're up!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love it too roxy

heres an easy one


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, that picture belongs on the "Caption This Picture" thread

Is it the "Reno 911" movie?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

post it there it would be hilarious!


and nope its not reno 911


----------



## Spooky1

Bloodshed, I think we need a hint.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hmmmm
the group of guys who star in this movie have stared in another more recent film about the effects of drinking contests


----------



## Draik41895

uhhh, super troopers?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup yup your up draik


----------



## Draik41895

ok,how bout this one


----------



## Mr_Chicken

haven't seen it, but it looks like _The Queen_


----------



## Draik41895

sorry no


----------



## Spooky1

I think we need a hint Draik.


----------



## Spooky1

How about Ink Heart (Draik in the future you may want to change the picture file name )


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik, need a go ahead from you before Spooky1 can post (assuming he is correct)


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I think it's pretty safe for Spooky to go. Like he said, it was in the pic's info.


----------



## Spooky1

Okay how's this:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

My first thought was _The Lost World_, but this is in color, so I don't know...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the walker texas ranger movie lol

jk


----------



## rottincorps

Dukes of hazard


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Okay, I did a little research, and I've got my money on _The Valley of Gwangi_


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct Mr. C, your turn. (Cowboy's & dinosaurs, what more could you want in a movie)

Very funny Rottin & Bloodshed.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Here's a good one


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mr C, you have a file name associated with that picture you might want to change.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Yeah, I know. I'm just a little to lazy to do it now


----------



## RoxyBlue

I guess you don't mind if we know too much?


----------



## Monk

Are we really waiting for someone to answer this?


----------



## Draik41895

Really,is it The man who knew too much?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Okay, I don't get it. You only see the title if you open the image in a new window.
Anyway, Draik, you can give it a go.


----------



## Spooky1

Draik, your turn to post a General movie pic!


----------



## Draik41895

ok,finally,hear we go


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

scooby doo 2


----------



## Draik41895

your up


----------



## Spooky1

Bloodshed your turn.


----------



## Draik41895

come on dude,pretty please?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

sorry guys havent been on in a few days..beeen busy with new house stuff


----------



## Spooky1

That looks like Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

it looks like your right


----------



## Spooky1

Let's try this one


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: The characters in picture above were only about 6 inches tall.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the borrowers?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Dangit! I know them, but can't remember the movie!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, not the borrowers.

Hint# 2: This was a fantasy movie from the 80's.


----------



## Hella

is it Willow?


----------



## Spooky1

You are corrct Hella, your turn


----------



## Hella

Lets Try this one.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

little miss sunshine


----------



## Hella

thought that may have been to easy..lol you are correct. your turn


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers




----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello Dolly!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes ma'am


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one from an utterly charming movie:


----------



## Spooky1

Babe! (Baa Ram Ewe)


----------



## RoxyBlue

"To your breed, your fleece, your clan be true!"

You're up


----------



## Spooky1

Okay, now I've got to find a General movie and a Horror movie pic.


----------



## Spooky1

Here you go:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Earth vs. The Flying Saucers*


----------



## Spooky1

I love those old Sci-fi movies. Yes, you are correct sir.

your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No Country For Old Men?

(no mistaking that hairstyle... that's what I remembered)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

(I'm going to go ahead...  )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Escape to Witch Mountain


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Got it... you're up Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a classic one I love:


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

ooooh Hubby is a Bogart fan, so this was easy.

The African Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

And my hubby is the one who came up with the answer to your picture above mine (that's why Spooky1 is my hero).

You and your husband are correct - your turn.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

GOOD movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Magnificent Seven?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one suggested by Spooky1:


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Darby O'Gill and the Little People


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!


You're up, Ms FG.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Another great movie....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Singin' in The Rain


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Dang, I thought I was being all sneaky posting a pic from one of the OTHER dance scenes. 

You're up Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that movie

Here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

Brigadoon! (We're on a Gene Kelly run)


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, honey!

Your turn.


----------



## Spooky1

I'll stick with the current theme.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Is it "Inherit the Wind?"


----------



## Spooky1

Yes it is! I love this movie. 

You're up Ms. FG!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Rounding out the theme:


----------



## Spooky1

Xanadu!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

You are correct! I loved that movie in all of it's hokey glory!

You're up!


----------



## Spooky1

I'll keep the current theme running.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'm going to say "The Three Musketeers"


----------



## Spooky1

and you'd be right.

Your turn again, fair lady.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

From one of my favorite movies...


----------



## Spooky1

I love Danny Kaye!

That looks like "The Inspector General", one of my favorites too.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yup. He's awesome!

Your turn!


----------



## Spooky1

Here you go.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Bing Crosby, Danny Kaye, and Rosemary Clooney in *White Christmas*... the first widescreen film (called Vista-Vision). (boy, do I know lots of trivia about that one!  )

edited to put Bing on there... brain got stuck on the Gene Kelly track!


----------



## Spooky1

You got it FG. Your turn again.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Another favorite movie...


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The Pink Panther?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, but great movie...


----------



## Spooky1

Murder by Death?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

That's It! LOVE LOVE LOVE that movie... I've watched it so many times I can quote the whole thing from any point. 

Your turn!


----------



## Spooky1

Now something a little more recent.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You picked that one just for the picture, now, didn't you?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Mr. and Mrs. Smith?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct FG!

You're up to bat again.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

How about this one?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that Pam Grier?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yup.


----------



## Spooky1

Jackie Brown!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Correct! You're up, Spooky1!


----------



## Spooky1

How about this one.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Ladyhawke.

Good movie. HORRID soundtrack in my opinion.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since Spooky1 is off playing D&D, I'll press the "You Are Correct" button in his place.

Your turn, Ms Frankie's.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl




----------



## Spooky1

I'm going to go with, Time Bandits.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Correct! You're up Spooky1!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks FG. Let's try this one.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Monkeybone


----------



## Spooky1

Correct FG. You're up.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

How about this?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Brain Candy?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Correct! You are up, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I recognized the Kids in the Hall

This will be easy for those who love the classics:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

_The Philadelphia Story_


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy has invested me with the power to say, you are correct Mr. C.

Your turn.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Who knows this one?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Wait Until Dark

(Just saw that a few years back as a play, too. Lovely!)


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I really love that movie.

Give us a tough one, FG!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'll do my best, but you and JT and the others are scary good at movies...


----------



## Spooky1

May need a little hint on this one.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The actress pictured was a great character actor of the 40-50s that was considered for a major role in the Wizard of Oz...

This film was Fox's answer to MGM's Wizard of Oz, but was a box office failure. 

I think it's definitely on par with Oz, but it got buried over the years and not many people have heard of it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Blue Bird (1940)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

You are correct! Roxy, you're up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

Airheads?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, THAT didn't take long, did it?

Your turn, babe.


----------



## Spooky1

This movie always makes me cry (it's so sad):cryeton:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe I know from the obscure hint what this is, but I'll see if anyone else knows it


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The Dirty Dozen


----------



## Spooky1

Correct FG.

Your turn again


----------



## Frankie-s Girl




----------



## Frankie-s Girl

bump...come on, no guesses?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

No idea. Looks interesting, though. Any hints?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

oh wow, I've stumped the board? 

Hint #1:
The movie's title is a reference to an un-used theme song to the James Bond movie Thunderball. The phrase has since become a slang description of the James Bond-style spy genre. 

The film is actually in the style of pulp fiction/noir films of the 40s-50s.


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for the hint. I hadn't seen this one.

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

You are correct! I LOVED this movie... Robert Downey Jr. and Val Kilmer (playing "Gay Perry" the detective) and set as a present day noir film. It's got drama, romance, comedy... 

Your turn!


----------



## Spooky1

I'll have to check that one out FG.

Here's the next one.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Blast from the past... nice one.

Errol Flynn in "Captain Blood"


----------



## Spooky1

Correct FG! We were watching this one over the weekend.

Your up.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

How about this?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it safe?

Marathon Man!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yup. Watching it right now. 

You are up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I saw that movie at a theater and remember people getting up and leaving during that scene.


----------



## Spooky1

And here we go.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Kingdom of Heaven (Orlando Bloom is easy to spot  )


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

hope it's okay if I just go ahead...


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's okay


Hatari?


----------



## Spooky1

FG, yes Kingdom of Heaven was correct.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'll guess "Hatari" again in case someone doesn't see my previous post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I found the same picture on line, so I'll confirm myself as correct on the Hatari guess and post a movie picture:


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

(whoops,sorry for the absence... been crazy around here)

Waking Ned Devine?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was quick

Correct, and one of the most charming movies I've ever seen.

Your turn, FG.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I liked it too. 

How about this one?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

_Brazil_, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Correct, Mr. C... your turn!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Just watched this yesterday:


----------



## Spooky1

The Conversation


----------



## Mr_Chicken

yup. soooo gooood!


----------



## Spooky1

Oops sorry for the delay.

Now for something a little on the silly side.


----------



## Bone To Pick

LOL! I worked on that one.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Cats & Dogs.

I saw part of it at a car repair shop I think... looked cute.


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct FG, your up.

Bone To Pick: You really worked on Cats & Dogs? What did you do?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Bunch of the talking cats and dogs, and a few fully CG cats, dogs and mice (one of a few hundred people obviously). I'd have to go back & watch the movie again to recall if the shot you picked was our CG Mr. Tinkles or the animatronic.


----------



## Spooky1

Frankie's Girl your up.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

(sorry, been horribly busy at work and not getting home until late  )


----------



## Mr_Chicken

_It's A Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World_


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Correct - you are up!


----------



## Mr_Chicken




----------



## Spooky1

I think we need a hint, Mr. C.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Robert Donat stars in this movie from the '30s.


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for the hint.

The 39 Steps


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Your turn, Spooky!


----------



## Spooky1

Lets try this one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ooh, ooh, I know this one! No guess because we've watched it together many a time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Any guesses out there, folks, or does Spooky1 need to give a hint?


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: It's a musical


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

chicago

the cell block tango


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Bloodshed. Your turn.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers




----------



## RoxyBlue

That looks like Gene Kelly.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

It looks like roxy is on the right track


----------



## Spooky1

Brigadoon?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope but i think me and my gal are gunna watch that tonight


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Summer Stock?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope.


----------



## RoxyBlue

An American in Paris (with Leslie Caron)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

roxy is the winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Gene Kelly!

Here we go:


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Legally Blonde?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, Eldritch - your turn!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

bump


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eldritch, folks is waitin' for ya


----------



## Spooky1

We need our movie pic fix, EH!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

So sorry for the wait, foks! Been really busy lately. This one will probably be a 'gimmee'. The only clue I'll give is that this is one of my mom's favorite movies.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Howard the Duck?


----------



## Kaoru

yeah I think your correct Mr C but it seems Eldritch should be the one saiyng this. You can probably just post a pic though now.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

*nods*

Mr. Chicken knows his ducks. 

(I was at an amusement park all day yesterday and didn't even turn my computer on. Sorry for the delay.)


----------



## Spooky1

Mr. Chicken it's your turn.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

whoops.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Rebel Without a Cause?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

That's the one!

I just visited the Griffith Observatory last week, too


----------



## Bone To Pick

You should have honked your horn as you drive past my house. 
Let's see if anyone recognizes this:


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Kung Fu Hustle


----------



## Bone To Pick

Nice try, Eldritch, but no. I did love Kung Fu Hustle though. This one goes back a ways.


----------



## Spooky1

They Call Me Bruce?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Nope. Let me offer another hint:
The picture represents only one portion of the movie.

Here's a second image from the movie that might help:


----------



## Spooky1

Kentucky Fried Movie?


----------



## Bone To Pick

You got it spooky! The first photo is from the "feature presentation" of the movie entitled, "A Fistful of Yen." The actor is Evan Kim, who later played Nook in "Caveman," and Clint Eastwood's partner in "The Dead Pool."


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1:

This 90's movie is based on a book by a best selling author, but the movie doesn't have the same name as the book.


----------



## Bone To Pick

I think I know this one spooky, but I'm waiting for someone else to take a shot at it.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: The book/movie was partially inspired by the old English heroic epic poem, Beowulf.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Beowulf and Grendel?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hint #3: This move stars a well known Spanish born actor, playing a middle eastern Arab.


----------



## Bone To Pick

The 13th Warrior


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Bone to Pick! Your turn.


----------



## Bone To Pick

k - someone better get this one quickly. I'm heading out of town on Friday!


----------



## Spooky1

Being There?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Wow, fast spooky! All your's.


----------



## Spooky1

Here's one from one of my favorites.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Grosse Point Blank?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct FG! I'll watch that movie every time it's on.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl




----------



## Spooky1

I've seen the movie, but don't remember the name. Maybe Mr. Chicken will get this one (before I look it up.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pleasantville


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Roxy got it - just watched it a few days ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's such a fun movie, isn't it?

Now I need to go hunt up a movie picture.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...and here we go (from one of my favorite movies):


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Big Fish

And I did love Pleasantville. This one was good too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, Ms FG! Your turn.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Saw this recently, and LOVED it, but so sad...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like "Out of Africa"


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope. Try again.


----------



## rottincorps

The piano?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No. 

Recent movie - within the last couple of years.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Hint #1:
Set in the 1920s, takes place in both England and China.


----------



## rottincorps

King Kong V Godzilla?


----------



## Kaoru

The Painted Veil


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Kaoru got it! 

A tragic love story. Love that it was set in rural China too. Worth a watching if you like that sort of thing. (and if you like Edward Norton  )

You are up Kaoru!


----------



## Kaoru

Well how about this one. I love comedies and I saw this one on t.v a few weeks ago.


----------



## rottincorps

The day Uranus stood still


----------



## Terrormaster

Last words... "Oh Sh!t"


----------



## Kaoru

nah rottin, try again.


----------



## Spooky1

I recognize the scene, but can't place the movie.

Hint please?


----------



## Spooky1

Here's a WAG.

Summer Rental?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

One Crazy Summer?


----------



## Kaoru

EH your right....an old movie with Jon Cusack one my favorite old comedies from the 80s.  Sorry I didn't check this thread soon enough. Sorry for not seeing your post Spook, but no its not that title.
EH its your turn now. Have a go at it.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Great movie. I liked the Godzilla scene and the scene where the guy 'won' the radio contest. I'll find a pic to post in a bit.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror




----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The Great Outdoors?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Good job! I had a harder pic for that movie, but I wasn't 100% sure it was actually for that movie.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Going back a bit, but it's a funny, classic movie. (and I remember watching it often with my dad)


----------



## RoxyBlue

No Time for Sergeants?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yup. I really really wish they'd release it on dvd... 

You're up, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Definitely a classic - I remember well the scene with the toilets rigged to salute.

Okay, here's another classic of comedy:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Monty Python and the Holy Grail?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, Mr C! Your turn.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Try this:


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The Skeleton's Hand?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

no...is that really a movie?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Mr_Chicken said:


> no...is that really a movie?


I was joking.


----------



## zumbee

Is that the Hangover?


----------



## Spooky1

Mr. C was the guess above correct?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

oh, wow...sorry guys!
Yeah, Zumbee is right!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Zumbee is correct, but if he doesn't show up soon (he hasn't been on in a week), whoever wants to post a pic is up


----------



## Spooky1

I sent Zumbee a PM yesterday, but as you say, he hasn't been on to see it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll be bold and post one while we are waiting:


----------



## Spooky1

I figured this one out, but since I've watched it with Roxy (It's a chick flick) I won't guess.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - The actress on the dock in this period piece is Michelle Pfeiffer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2 - This movie was based on an Edith Wharton novel.


----------



## Spooky1

I think this movie is on TV right now.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Well, I'm cheating, but is it THE AGE OF INNOCENCE?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It is, indeed - I love that movie (and it actually is on TV here, or was a few minutes ago).

Your turn, Mr C!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Let's see if anyone's seen this one...


----------



## scareme

Is that Mick Jagger?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

most definitely not.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Is that Mick Jagger?


No, it's Marlon Brando doing the "Stella!" scene from "Streetcar Named Desire":googly:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Hint#1: This film is so bad it's good


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well really, Mr C, that's a pretty broad hint


----------



## Bone To Pick

Do some even call it the "best worst movie ever?"


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Well, the movie that comes to mind when you say that isn't this one, but yeah, I'll bet some do call it that


----------



## The Creepster

Bad Taste?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nope


----------



## scareme

The Room? "You're tearing me apart, Lisa"


----------



## Mr_Chicken

YES!
Have you seen it Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

scareme, it's your turn to post a picture.


----------



## scareme

Sorry, I'm having problems. Can someone post one for me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll post one for you, Scareme This should be easy, and it's an utterly charming movie:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

babe


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, BB!

Your turn.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

heres s fun one


----------



## The Creepster

Fan Boys


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup 

your up creep


----------



## The Creepster

A "true love" story


----------



## The Creepster

No guesses huh?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Boxing Helena.

Sorry, ick and bad movie to boot (well a lot of horror is). I saw it once but only parts of it (oh worse bad word play). I love horror but not this kind.


----------



## The Creepster

PrettyGhoul said:


> Boxing Helena.
> 
> Sorry, ick and bad movie to boot (well a lot of horror is). I saw it once but only parts of it (oh worse bad word play). I love horror but not this kind.


yep...come on its a love story...just like Dracula would not call it a horror
your turn


----------



## Spooky1

Pretty Ghoul you're up.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm sorry I didn't forget but for some reason I'm having problems uploading images so I have to ask for a favor and ask for someone (maybe the next person who looks at this thread?) to go ahead and take my place. It's been two days now and I still haven't been able to fix the problem. I apologize for the delay and thank you, in advance, to whoever replaces me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a classic one on behalf of Pretty Ghoul:


----------



## Spooky1

Casablanca!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes! I love that movie.

Your turn, babe


----------



## Spooky1

Here's an easy one.


----------



## Spooky1

Does this really need a hint?

Okay hint #1: 1950's comedy with famous comedy duo.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Abbott and Costello Go to Mars
I haven't seen it, but I'd recognize those faces anywhere


----------



## The Creepster

need a new photo Chicken


----------



## Spooky1

Mr. Chicken is correct!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

here's a good movie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like we'll be needing a bit of hint, Mr C.


----------



## The Creepster

Flash Dance


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks more like "Evita"


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Really, guys?

Hint #1: William Holden stars in this movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sunset Boulevard?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

YES!
you're up, Rox


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## The Creepster

The Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## RoxyBlue

A great movie, but not this one Try again.


----------



## The Creepster

The African Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, indeed - one of my favorites, too.

Your turn


----------



## The Creepster

here you go


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that Bobcat Goldthwait?


----------



## The Creepster

yup


----------



## RoxyBlue

Grind?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope,
try again


----------



## Spooky1

Hot to Trot?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope
again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shakes the Clown


----------



## The Creepster

LOL Nope....you guys are running out of movies


----------



## Spooky1

One Crazy Summer?


----------



## The Creepster

YAY Spooky good job


----------



## Spooky1

here you go:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I would "guess", but we watched this together


----------



## The Creepster

Gilligan's island Derrr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll chime in for Spooky1 here and say "Wrong guess!"


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

castaway lol


----------



## The Creepster

Some Like It Hot


----------



## Spooky1

No, no and no. This movie is from a series of movies that spanned from the 40's to the 60's. Starring a trio of a popular comedian, a singer and an actress.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Bela Lugosi Meets a Brooklyn Gorilla


----------



## The Creepster

Ma and Pa Kettle at Waikiki


----------



## Spooky1

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> Bela Lugosi Meets a Brooklyn Gorilla


No, but there is a scene with an amorous gorilla.


----------



## Spooky1

The Creepster said:


> Ma and Pa Kettle at Waikiki


No, but it's the right decade.


----------



## Spooky1

Another hint: The two guys are always after the same girl, and the comedian always loses out to the singer.


----------



## The Creepster

Hollywood or Bust


----------



## Spooky1

No, LOL, does that look like Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis in the picture? 

Big Hint: Bob Hope is the one playing the flute in the picture


----------



## The Creepster

The Road to Bali


----------



## Spooky1

Correct! Your turn Creepster.


----------



## The Creepster

Spooky1 said:


> Correct! Your turn Creepster.


That was close...I was running out of movies


----------



## Spooky1

Buckaroo Banzai


----------



## nixie

Edward Colanderhead... just kidding, I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## The Creepster

Spooky1 said:


> Buckaroo Banzai


You got it...."Big BOOTY"

your turn my friend


----------



## Spooky1

Let's try this one.


----------



## The Creepster

"The Life of Brian"....Sweet


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Creepster!


----------



## The Creepster

Here you go...


----------



## The Creepster

The Creepster said:


> Here you go...


Wha too tough?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The actor is familiar - I just can't place him.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> The actor is familiar - I just can't place him.


Roxy...focus on the other actor..alot more famous


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that Raquel Welch?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Is that Raquel Welch?


Nope...She was a big star in the 80's


----------



## RoxyBlue

Might need another hint - pretty please?


----------



## Spooky1

How about, Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone


----------



## The Creepster

LOL yep...Spooky is on fire knocked all 3 of my stumppers


----------



## Spooky1

Let's give this one a shot.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmm, I think I saw those people last time I had anaesthesia:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: The scene is part of a dream sequence. (Pay attention to what the clowns are carrying).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pee-Wee's Big Adventure?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's an oldie but goodie:


----------



## Bone To Pick

Great movie! (p.s. that's not my guess)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this one of those "Damn, I know that movie but can't think of the name" moments? I have those often


----------



## Spooky1

What no Marilyn Monroe fans here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or Tony Curtis Fans (hint #2)?


----------



## The Creepster

To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything! Julie Newmar....Isnt that Patrick Swayze?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cross dressing is definitely a plot point - try again


----------



## RoxyBlue

If someone would like to take a guess, I can at least tell you if you're Hot or cold


----------



## The Creepster

Some like it Hot


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!

Your turn, Oh Creep Master


----------



## The Creepster

Ahhhh....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Brain Candy


----------



## The Creepster

Sweet good job Roxy!....great movie huh


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the Kids in the Hall

This one will be easy:


----------



## The Creepster

Willow...good one too


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it was - and it's your turn


----------



## The Creepster

Ahhh BEAT THIS HA


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll have to think about the movie, but I recognize the Mystery Science Theater boys I loved that show!


----------



## Spooky1

Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie (The movie is "This Island Earth")


----------



## The Creepster

Yes good one Spooky...your turn


----------



## Spooky1

Let's go with this one (An odd movie I really like)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love this movie, too - no guess, since we've watched it together


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

stranger than fiction?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am authorized to tell you that you are correct.

Your turn, BB!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers




----------



## The Creepster

I dream of Jeannie


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope


----------



## The Creepster

Dr. Phil


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

No


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like a hint might be in order, BB.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Gene kelly was in this flick


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

1943
also starring lucille ball


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dubarry Was A Lady?


----------



## Spooky1

Just giving this a bump for Bloodshed to check. Was Roxy right?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup roxy was right....sorry for the delay


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a problem, BB - it's a busy time of year.

Here is one I love:


----------



## Spooky1

I know, but I won't guess. This is one of Roxy's favorite movies.


----------



## The Creepster

A Christmas Carol....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close enough - it's the 1970 musical version of "Scrooge" with Albert Finney.

Your turn, Burn Boy


----------



## The Creepster

Mmm Burn Shhh don't tell Spooky...I am trying to steal you away with my charm and blind hatred for everything:googly:

one of the best dark comedies


----------



## debbie5

Wait! I'm still singing "I hate peeeooopplleee...sitting on their indolent asses.." from the other one! (We collect versions of "Scrooge"...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Wait! I'm still singing "I hate peeeooopplleee...sitting on their indolent asses.." from the other one! (We collect versions of "Scrooge"...)


I just realized that could be The Creepster's theme song!

Oh, and I don't have a guess for this movie yet Unless it's Fargo.


----------



## Spooky1

Dang, I think Steve Buscemi has been in every movie ever made. I'm going to need a hint.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> I just realized that could be The Creepster's theme song!
> 
> Oh, and I don't have a guess for this movie yet Unless it's Fargo.


Sweet....and no Fargo



Spooky1 said:


> Dang, I think Steve Buscemi has been in every movie ever made. I'm going to need a hint.


Hint - The company the salesmen works for "Happy People Ltd." has a theme song "Happy people live forever, happy people never die. Happy people live forever, happy people like you and I" Sung by "They might be giants"


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

is it the salesman?


----------



## The Creepster

no...but very, very, not close


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ed and His Dead Mother (1993)


----------



## The Creepster

Yup....your turn Roxy....good job!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## The Creepster

Ack....Its a wonderful life.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

I picked it with you in mind, Creepster

Your turn, Oh Crusty One


----------



## The Creepster

Thanks Roxy...I knew you cared:googly:









This movie is one to live your life by!


----------



## Spooky1

Mmmm, not looking familiar. We may need a hint, oh creepy one.


----------



## The Creepster

Based off a book, by my favorite author, who had their ashes shot out of a cannon


----------



## Spooky1

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas?


----------



## The Creepster

Right on the author, no on the movie
The actor in the photo is well known for starting his career at a particular show. After his role for this film was completed and he returned to the TV show he was apart of he seemed to still be in character for the role he played in the movie. Because he got so immersed in to this character, and had trouble breaking free from it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where the Buffalo Roam?


----------



## The Creepster

YEAH Roxy..You Rule!...Hunter S. Thompson Rules!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a classic with a classy lady:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

breakfast at tiffany's


----------



## RoxyBlue

You be da winnah, BB - your turn!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers




----------



## Spooky1

Is this a Mortal Combat movie?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no sir


----------



## The Creepster

Cheese filled Scooby doo?..cartoon from 60's/70's was way better


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope
heres a hint

its a musical


----------



## RoxyBlue

The musical version of Monty Python's Holy Grail?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope its not spamalot 
its a rock opera.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

sounds like _Repo! The Genetic Opera_


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

mr chicken has got it


----------



## scareme

Is "it" contagious?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mr Chicken, you're up!


----------



## Spooky1

Mr. C, you're up.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

sorry, guys! I keep forgetting I have to manually check this thread since it doesn't appear in the "New Posts" anymore


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that Henry Fonda?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

yessir


----------



## Spooky1

Grapes of Wrath?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

that's the one!


----------



## The Creepster

BUMP...go Spooky go


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry for the delay. Here ya go.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Star Trek (2009)


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Mr. C!


----------



## Mr_Chicken




----------



## The Creepster

Gone with the wind?


----------



## Spooky1

I should let Roxy guess this one, but ....

Gone with the Wind

Edit: Dang, Creepster types fast for a 96 yr old man.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Yes indeedy....dang, that's a long movie!
Have at it, Creep


----------



## Spooky1

If Creepster doesn't post soon, I will.


----------



## The Creepster

Ok here we go...Its mine, ITS MINE....don't even think about it Spooky

Heres a easy one!


----------



## morbidmike

modern problems


----------



## The Creepster

No...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing But Trouble?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup....You GOING down...Bone Stripper....Your turn Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one of my favorites:


----------



## scareme

I love William Powell. What was the movie where he refused to get baptized?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, that was "Life with Father", another movie I love.

Try again.


----------



## The Creepster

Crossroads


----------



## scareme

I know it, but for personal reasons I can't answer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not "Crossroads", Creepster.

Scareme, sounds like picture posting problems again


Hint #1 - The scene above takes place on a ship


----------



## The Creepster

What does this button do?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a guess, or are you just musing aloud about the elevator?


----------



## The Creepster

Shhhh:googly:My Man Godfrey


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Hint #2 - The gentlemen in the picture are making a Scotch substitute to further the romantic goals of one of them.


----------



## Spooky1

If no one guesses soon I'll name the movie.


----------



## The Creepster

Ladies' Man


----------



## Spooky1

No, that is incorrect.

Hint from Roxy: A palm tree suffers an untimely demise in this movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Additional hint - the palm tree, which is a favorite of the Captain's, is thrown overboard


----------



## The Creepster

Mr. Peabody and the Mermaid


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, that is a William Powell movie, but not this one.


Another hint - The film takes place on an American Naval cargo ship during the waning days of World War II.


----------



## The Creepster

Song of the Thin Man....ENOUGH ALREADY...with the thin man.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

My goodness, and I thought this would be an easy one.

Another hint - James Cagney plays the captain of the ship and is an oppressive stickler for rules and protocol. Henry Fonda's character wants to leave the ship in order to see action during the war, but the captain won't sign his transfer requests. Jack Lemmon plays a character who does his best to get out of doing any kind of work. William Powell has the role of the ship's wise doctor. The movie title is the same as Henry Fonda's character's name.


----------



## The Creepster

Mister Roberts.........Please...make it stop...


----------



## RoxyBlue

YAAYAYAYAYAYAY! And if you've never seen the movie, I highly recommend it.

Your turn, Oh Persevering One


----------



## The Creepster

Alright whew that was ...ummm yeah LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Friends - Twenty Year Reunion


----------



## The Creepster

YES...err...No close though....


----------



## Spooky1

I was a Teenage Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

No....but does have some very good music in it...hint hint...what kind of music does Creepster enjoy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't know about the movie, but you like that Death Metal stuff


----------



## Spooky1

Over The Edge?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> I don't know about the movie, but you like that Death Metal stuff


Yes....BIG HINT....Slayer, and A certain character has a inflatable girlfriend


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Gates of Hell?


----------



## The Creepster

No try again.....


----------



## Spooky1

looks like we need another hint.


----------



## The Creepster

It is based on a true story...about some high schoolers


----------



## RoxyBlue

High School (1968)?


----------



## The Creepster

No....1980's movie...has 2 pretty know actors that starred in another movie with Sandra Bullock


----------



## Spooky1

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## The Creepster

Got one of the Actors Spooky...keep fishing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was the star in question Keanu Reeves?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....now tie him in with the hint earlier and it should be easy


----------



## Spooky1

River's Edge?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...yay the Dynamic Duo Roxy/Spooky tag team

Spooky gets the official win though


----------



## Spooky1

Here's one from one of my favorites.


----------



## The Creepster

Uh-oh....its V for Vendetta


----------



## Spooky1

Bingo, I guess I should have tried something tougher. You're up Creepy one.


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah...sometimes that happens...I actually have never seen V for Vendetta...just popped in my head


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that Chuck Norris on the left?


----------



## The Creepster

No it would be John Ritter


----------



## Spooky1

Real Men?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup....you want the big gun or the glass of water?


----------



## Spooky1

Try this one.


----------



## The Creepster

Dune....SWEET


----------



## morbidmike

hey is the guy Orson off desperate housewives


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since Spooky1 is rowing, I'm authorized to tell The Creepster that he is correct. Your turn, Oh Pumped On Iron Man


----------



## Spooky1

Creepster is correct it was Dune. You're up old man.


----------



## The Creepster

For Roxy.... OH YEAH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Suburban Commando?


----------



## The Creepster

LOL YAY!!!! was just on the other day..your turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can't believe I got that one on the first try

Here we go:


----------



## The Creepster

Mr. Destiny?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope. This is one from 1950.


----------



## The Creepster

We need a hint....


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## RoxyBlue

Translation - An unusual rabbit figures into the plot of this movie.


----------



## The Creepster

The Tender Trap? lol


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Oh come on people! It's _Harvey!_


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy is sitting next to me and says you are correct, Mr. C! 

Your turn.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Okay, I'm gonna change things up a little bit and give a piece of concept artwork from this movie...just 'cause I think it's cool


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like the queen from Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nope


----------



## The Creepster

Batman


----------



## Mr_Chicken

lol Creepster....no


----------



## The Creepster

Dammit....Ummm
Lord of the rings?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

If memory serves, it's Queen Maleficent from Disney's "Sleeping Beauty".


----------



## Mr_Chicken

ding ding ding!
You're up, HB!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Thanks, Mr. C... and here we go...


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like Manhunter to me.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Damn. A little too easy I guess. Didn't even need any hints.

You got it, Spooky1. Your turn.


----------



## Spooky1

Even though it may look like a horror movie, it's not.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: It's a Sci-Fi movie


----------



## Mr_Chicken

somewhat educated shot in the dark: Serenity?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Mr. C, nice guess.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

this should be pretty easy


----------



## Spooky1

labyrinth?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I stand corrected
lol

(guess again)


----------



## Spooky1

The Dark Crystal? (I know it's one of those movies with critters made by Jim Henson's company)


----------



## Mr_Chicken

_there_ we go...have at it Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

Here's a challenging one


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: The picture is from a dream (or day dream) scene in the movie.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint#2: Boris Karloff was also in this movie.


----------



## The Creepster

Bikini Beach?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hint #3: The movie was made in the 40's


----------



## The Creepster

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 says to tell you that you are correct, sir! Your turn.


----------



## The Creepster

ok heres a tough one so heres two pics, not a well known movie......But it has some big name stars in it..One of my favorites


----------



## Spooky1

Is that Jim Belushi on the bike?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...I'll even throw in a line from the movie "YeeeHawwww Gypsy's firing up the drag bike"


----------



## Spooky1

Masters of Menace (Thanks for the hint)


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...Spooky your turn again


----------



## Spooky1

Here ya go.


----------



## The Creepster

John Wayne?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since Spooky1 is out running errands, I'll answer for him - it is a John Wayne movie.


----------



## The Creepster

Well ya know what pilgrim ...The Searchers


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hint #1: This is a comedic Western.


----------



## The Creepster

North to Alaska


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hint #2: This movie also had Yvonne De Carlo (a year later she became Lily Munster) in it.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

looks like that makes it _McLintock!_ (exclamation mark part of the title )


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Mr. C


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mr C, you be up


----------



## Mr_Chicken

sorry for the delay!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## Mr_Chicken

heck yes!

have at it JT


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

This looks like one of those "girl trying to pass as a guy" movies


----------



## The Creepster

OH YEAH...Just One Of the Guys.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's it, Creepster - your go.


----------



## The Creepster

OH YEAH!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is Spinal Tap?


----------



## The Creepster

Oh yes...that movie RULES...your up Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## The Creepster

I know but.....give someone else a shot....another great movie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This film has something in common with the film The Creepster posted.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I'm thinking _Waiting for Guffman_


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm thinking you're correct


Your turn, Mr C.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bumping it up again - calling Mr C


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Ugh. sorry, I keep forgetting to check back on these threads now that they don't show up in the "New Posts"


----------



## The Creepster

Its not another musical is it?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nope.


----------



## Spooky1

Think we need a hint


----------



## RoxyBlue

(taking wild shot) The Princess Diaries?


----------



## The Creepster

sounds like a musical to me


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Hint #1: It's a tragedy


----------



## The Creepster

anything with singing


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Hint #2: it takes place in Denmark


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Tragedy of Hamlet Prince of Denmark?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

That'd be it, Roxy
...not the best production, though


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's an easy one:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This movie is a spoof of the original Star Trek series


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2 - One of the stars of this movie also had a major role in the "Alien" series of movies


----------



## Spooky1

I'd guess, but I think I recommended this movie for Roxy to post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #3 - Alan Rickman plays a Spock-like character in this movie


----------



## The Creepster

Galaxy Quest....."It was turned inside out...and then exploded"


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I love how quotable that movie is, too!


Your turn, Speedo Man


----------



## The Creepster

The best movies seem to get the least amount of acknowledgment.....HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Chico and the Man: The Movie :googly:

Looks like we need a hint.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Creep, come on back from Vegas and drop us a hint


----------



## The Creepster

Ok...Its got several well know actors..but one in particular is a nut job that is funny as hell. He is so crazy that He would pull your endocrine system out of your body.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

That would make Gary Busey one of the actors, yes?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes.....Hes the MAN....keep fishing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, that narrows it down to, oh, about 100 films

Was the movie released in the 80s?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes.....ok Huge HINT...ready? it has Irene Cara in it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

D.C. Cab (1983)


----------



## The Creepster

gave it away did I not?

DAMMIT lol....go oh big hearted Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're so kind

Here we go:


----------



## The Creepster

Somebody is in trouble me thinks....never hide in the closet...under the bed is much safer...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - Although considered for the part, Spencer Tracy turned down the role played by Jimmy Stewart in this 1940 movie because he was eager to make "Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde" (1941).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2 - The title of this movie contains the name of a city in Pennsylvania


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I never play this game, but it's one of my favorite films with some of my favorite actors

*The Philadelphia Story*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whew - and I thought this would be an easy one, too! This has been one of my favorites as well for many years. I never get tired of it.


Your turn, Oh Great One Who Knows What He Knows (to borrow one of your favorite self-descriptors)


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

That's Jackie Brown starring Pam Grier


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rio Bravo?


----------



## Goblin

You are absolutely correct. Your turn Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, considering how many John Wayne movies there are, I can't believe I got that on the first try!

Here we go:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Singin' In The Rain


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's what I like to see - a young man who knows the classics

Your turn, Mr C!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Gotta love the classics, Roxy!


----------



## Goblin

Suspicion?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

you bet!

Have at it, Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here you go.........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like we could use a hint.


----------



## Goblin

He didn't sing in this one.......just acted


----------



## Spooky1

Charro


----------



## Goblin

You got it! Your turn Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Let's try this one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know this, but we've watched it together many a time, so I'll keep my knowledge to myself


----------



## Goblin

Teen Wolf?


----------



## RoxyBlue

On behalf of Spooky1, the answer is "no". Try again


----------



## The Creepster

Doc Holiday....and the rapping bee pollination dace


----------



## Goblin

Is that correct Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

You're close, but this movie doesn't have anything to do with the OK corrall.


----------



## Goblin

For love or Money?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, the Creepster had part of the title right in your previous guess.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Nope, you had part of the title right in your previous guess.


Clarification - The Creepster had part of the title right in his guess


----------



## Goblin

Doc Hollywood


----------



## The Creepster

Rip off........I was robbed....now I have to cut


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhhhh......did I get it right? lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is at a fantasy baseball draft, so I'll answer for him - you are correct, Goblin (sorry, Creep - so close, too).


You're up, G!


----------



## Goblin

Here's another golden oldie for Roxy............


----------



## Spooky1

Arsenic and Old Lace


----------



## Goblin

Yep! Your turn Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

Try this one.


----------



## Goblin

Operation Petticoat


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, your up Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

Have to find one later


----------



## Goblin

Here you go....................


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Crimson Pirate?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't fool you a bit, did I? You're turn Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that movie - "Gather 'round, lads, gather 'round!"

Okay, give me a bit to come up with a new challenge for you


----------



## Goblin

Okay.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

You smelling your hand? lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh, a wise guy, eh? I'm gonna moidah ya!

Try again


----------



## Goblin

Not sure. Got any clues?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This movie is based on a real life case of a woman with an unusual mental problem


----------



## Goblin

The Three Faces of Eve?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, Goblin - I knew you could do it

Great movie, too - I still remember the flashback scene where she recalls having to kiss her dead grandmother in the casket.

Your turn!


----------



## Goblin

Having problems with Photobucket. I'll try again shortly


----------



## Goblin

Let's try this one..................


----------



## Spooky1

Double Indemnity


----------



## Goblin

Just can't fool you and Roxy, can I?

Your turn Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

Try this one.


----------



## Goblin

Casino Royale


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

I will have to hunt up a pic


----------



## Goblin

Here ya go..........


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like we need a hint


----------



## Goblin

I blieve it was James Cagney's last movie


----------



## Spooky1

Ragtime?


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Your turn


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Seems like I've seen it, just can't place it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Willow?


----------



## Goblin

Hey! That was my guess!


----------



## Spooky1

This movie is from the 80's


----------



## Goblin

I think I know.....just can't remember the title


----------



## Spooky1

Oops, I missed Roxy's post. She got it right, it was Willow.


----------



## Goblin

Your turn Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know

I expect this will be an easy one:


----------



## Goblin

Ben Hur


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, Goblin - you're up!


----------



## Goblin

Here's an easy one


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goodness, I believe that is from Mary Poppins


----------



## Goblin

You are absolutely, positively correct! Your turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is a classic one:


----------



## The Creepster

Awww MAN you couldn't wait until we were outside?!?!?!?!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Creep, this isn't the "Caption This Pix" thread


----------



## Goblin

To Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, Goblin - your turn!


----------



## Goblin

Here you go........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bringing Up Baby?


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Roxy will be next. Ooops, wrong game!


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Creep, this isn't the "Caption This Pix" thread


Well I thought that was the title of that movie


----------



## Goblin

You mean it wasn't? No wonder I couldn't find it on dvd!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's another classic:


----------



## Spooky1

An Affair to Remember


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct - "I love that movie"

Your turn, babe.


----------



## Goblin

I was gonna say Indiscreet


----------



## Spooky1

Try this one.










Bonus points for knowing the connection between this movie and the previous movie.


----------



## Goblin

The Dirty Dozen


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here you go...........


----------



## Spooky1

20,000 Leagues Under The Sea


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Your turn


----------



## Spooky1

Here you go


----------



## Goblin

I need a clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know this one, but it's one of our favorites (particularly this scene) and we've watched it together many a time, so I'll leave it to someone else to guess


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> I know this one, but it's one of our favorites (particularly this scene) and we've watched it together many a time, so I'll leave it to someone else to guess


I need a better clue than that!


----------



## Spooky1

In the scene pictured the characters are discussing the movies posted in this thread two and three movies above.


----------



## Goblin

I have no idea


----------



## Evil Queen

Sleepless in Seatle


----------



## RoxyBlue

On behalf of Spooky1, I can tell Evil Queen she is correct - your turn, Your Highness


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Goblin

Sleepless in Seattle?


----------



## Spooky1

Sweet Home Alabama?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope and nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just Like Heaven


----------



## Goblin

Chicago?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(psssst, Goblin, my answer is correct - I found the picture on line - just waiting for the official "yes" from Evil Queen before officially posting a new one)


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahaha yeah Roxy is right. You're up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go - one of my favorites:


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Spooky Chick

Is it big fish??


----------



## Goblin

Is it Our Town?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky Chick is correct - the movie is Big Fish, and it's a charmer


Your turn, SC!


----------



## Goblin

You might have to notify her she was correct


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhap we should move on now. Here's a new one:


----------



## Spooky1

Arsenic and Old Lace


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, honey - your turn


----------



## Spooky1

Here's another older one.


----------



## Goblin

Bringing up Baby


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Goblin


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Pillow Talk?


----------



## Goblin

Nope


----------



## Spooky1

Pillow Talk?


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Pillow Talk?


That's the same thing Roxy guessed.


----------



## Spooky1

Oops, how about "Lover Come Back'


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Your turn Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

This one should be a little more challenging


----------



## Goblin

Seems like I've seen it before, just can't place it


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: This is an action comedy


----------



## Goblin

The Mummy 3?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hint #2: The guy pictured is the leader of a gang


----------



## Goblin

Gangs of New York


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Gonna need another clue


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #3: The movie takes place in Shanghai, China in the 1940s

Hint #4: This was not an American produced movie


----------



## Goblin

I have no idea


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #5: The lead actor also wrote and directed this movie


----------



## Goblin

Tau ming chong?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Kung Fu Hustle (2004)

Written and directed by and starring Stephen Chow


----------



## Spooky1

HouseBloodthorn is correct! Your turn HB


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Thanks, Spooky1

and here we go...


----------



## Spooky1

Sherlock Homes (2009)?


----------



## Goblin

Young Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

You got it, Spooky1. You're up.


----------



## Spooky1

I just saw that recently, so i thought it look familiar.


----------



## Goblin

Viper?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Goblin

I've seen it before. Just can't remember the name


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: Her hair color changes throughout the movie.


----------



## Goblin

Chameleon?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Ultraviolet?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Mr. C


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Just watched this the other day:


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Spooky1

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Yes Spooky1!
I think the excessive glowiness gives it away


----------



## Spooky1

This should be an easy one.


----------



## Goblin

Bram Stoker's Dracula?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll answer for Spooky1 since I'm on line - no, try again.


----------



## Goblin

Dune?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am authorized to tell you that you are correct, Goblin - your turn.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

One of our favorite John Wayne movies - McClintock (or McLintock, depending on who's doing the spelling)


----------



## Goblin

Mine too.  Your turn Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our most favorite one is "The Quiet Man"

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Spooky1

I know this one, but I'm not telling


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - The setting for this movie is Ireland. The film was actually shot on the Isle of Man.


----------



## Goblin

The Quiet Man?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, this is not one of John Wayne's many flicks. Try again.


----------



## Goblin

Don't know that many irish flicks, Need another clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2 - A lottery is a key element of the plot


----------



## Goblin

Waking Ned


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close enough - I believe that's a variant name for "Waking Ned Devine" and it's a charming movie.

Your turn, G!


----------



## Goblin

Here you go............


----------



## Spooky1

What we have here, is a failure to communicate 

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Goblin

Naw. That's a picture of the new forum rules enforcer. 

You got it Spooky. Your turn


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr Strangelove


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Roxy. Your turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Next movie challenge:


----------



## Goblin

Some like it hot


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correctamundo, Goblin - your turn!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Bell Book and Candle


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky.


----------



## morbidmike

I was going to say the creepster in the mid 50's LOL


----------



## Goblin

morbid mike said:


> I was going to say the creepster in the mid 50's LOL


That's funny.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Dr. Goldfoot and the Bikini Machine


----------



## Spooky1

correct G-man


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Mr_Chicken

Probably need a hint

The Cheyenne Social Club (1970)?


----------



## Spooky1

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance ?


----------



## Goblin

Correct. Your turn Spooky


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Natural


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Goblin


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Mr_Chicken

_The Hound of the Baskervilles_, if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Goblin

Correct. Your turn Mr. Chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken

This'll either be really easy or really hard...


----------



## Goblin

Gonna need some sort of clue


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I'm going to leave it for a day. When I saw this film, this image really stuck with me, so I'm going to give people a chance.


----------



## Spooky1

I vote for really hard


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a shed snakeskin mixed in with the rope?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

huh...kind looks like that, but I don't think so.

Hint 1: this is on a dock


----------



## Spooky1

Perfect Storm?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nope


----------



## Goblin

Need another clue


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Hint 2: the scene takes place at night. The yellow light is from fire.


----------



## Goblin

Gangs of New York?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nope, but I believe some of the action does take place in NY


----------



## Goblin

Around the World in 80 days?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

No.

Hint 3: The shot above is seen twice in the movie-- at the beginning and near the end


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

The Usual Suspects

(it's Verbal's "hiding spot")


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Heck yes HB!
BUT as I learned in the special features, he never actually goes behind the ropes. He stops behind the stack of tires and the camera simply continues to pan to the ropes, and you totally believe that he is back there...so cool...


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Thank you, Don... I mean, Mr. Chicken!

And here we go...


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Anyone?

Bueller?

Bueller?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, House, I think we need a teensy hint for this one


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Perhaps so, Roxy...

Hint #1: This 1953 musical fantasy is notable for being the only feature film ever written by this noted author of children's books who was responsible for the story, screenplay and lyrics.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"The 5000 Fingers of Dr T" 

Dr Seuss rules!


----------



## Goblin

The 5,000 Fingers of Dr. T?
Awwwwww Roxy beat me too it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

goblin said:


> the 5,000 fingers of dr. T?
> Awwwwww roxy beat me too it! :d


LOL, it's 'cause I had my Wheaties this morning


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, it's 'cause I had my Wheaties this morning


I remembered the movie. Just too me too long to look it up!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Roxy, you are correct! Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Goblin

The 7 Faces of Dr. Lao. One of my favorites


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, Goblinmeister - your turn


----------



## Goblin

Try this one........


----------



## Spooky1

Those Magnificent Men in Their Flying Machines?


----------



## Goblin

Good guess. But wrong!


----------



## Spooky Chick

Around the world in 80 days?


----------



## Goblin

Nope
Hint #1: It's about a road race.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Great Race


----------



## Goblin

Correct Roxy. It is your turn


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Goblin

Definitely gonna need a clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - "too many notes"


----------



## Goblin

Asmodaeus?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but the name of this movie is hidden inside that name


----------



## Goblin

Us?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Amadeus?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mr Chicken has it - your turn!


----------



## Goblin

I said Amadeus, just spelled it wrong. lol
Really should've looked it up first. Oh well, better luck next time!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> I said Amadeus, just spelled it wrong. lol
> Really should've looked it up first. Oh well, better luck next time!


Nah, you said "Asmodeus", who is the demon of lust as well as a made-for-TV movie (1966). Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart probably had a few personal demons, including lust

Mr C gets full credit for the right name AND correct spelling:googly:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Mr C gets full credit for the right name AND correct spelling:googly:


That's because he stole my dictionary!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

thanks for the reminder, Roxy! and hooray for spelling!


----------



## Goblin

The Thin Man?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

that'd be it!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

My Fair Lady


----------



## Goblin

Correct. Your turn Spooky1


----------



## Mr_Chicken

psst...spooky1...


----------



## Goblin

Yooooooo Hooooo Spooky1.............


----------



## Spooky1

Oops, sorry about the delay. I spaced.


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Mr_Chicken

With a little hint from the button, I think the film is _Dave_


----------



## Goblin

Man of the Year?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll answer for Spooky1 since he's washing the car - Mr Chicken is correct (and good eye for the button, Mr C)


----------



## Mr_Chicken




----------



## Goblin

The Omen (remake)


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nope


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Mr_Chicken

HINT #1: This movie was adapted from another medium.


----------



## Goblin

Medium the Movie? lol


----------



## Mr_Chicken

haha, no....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was it adapted from a stage play?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

yes


----------



## Goblin

The Christmas Carol?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nope. A little more up our alley


----------



## Goblin

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

no


----------



## Goblin

The Ghost and Mr. Chicken?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

haha, roughly 40 years newer than that


----------



## Goblin

The Ghost and the Son of Mr. Chicken?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got it - Sweeney Todd (2007)!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Yes, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!

Here you go:


----------



## Goblin

Heaven can wait


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - your turn!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

How the West Was Won


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Your turn Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Here ya go


----------



## Goblin

Lancelot?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joan of Arc?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

A Knight's Tale?


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy got it. It was also known as "The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc"


----------



## shar

So it is Roxy's turn?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, just need to get a picture posted - have patience, 'cause I'm at work right now

And here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

That's too easy. I'll let someone else get this one.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I'm not sure, but that little thingy behind him reminds me of _The Time Machine_, though the setting seems more like _Journey to the Center of the Earth_... of course those are probably both wrong


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're wrong about them both being wrong


----------



## Goblin

That's James Mason in the original Journey to the Center of the Earth.
One of my favorites


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll give this one to Goblin for making his selection with confidence


----------



## Goblin

Here you go........


----------



## Spooky1

The Apple Dumpling Gang?


----------



## Goblin

Correct. Your turn Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## shar

rooster cogburn?


----------



## Goblin

Big Jake. Another favorite


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin got it.


----------



## Goblin

Here we go........


----------



## morbidmike

colonel sanders meets snively whiplash LOL


----------



## Goblin

Hahahaha......Wrong!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Boogie Man Will Get You (1942)


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

This is one of my favorites , but I won't guess on this one.


----------



## Goblin

My girl?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


----------



## morbidmike

grosse pointe blank???


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a winner! Correct, and a fun movie in a bit of a dark humor kind of way.


Your turn, Mike.


----------



## morbidmike

http://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/mikeofmorbidness/project-x.jpg?t=1279063778 I tried the img code but oh well just click on the green tab and I love this movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wild ass guess and assuming I was supposed to see a bright yellow 50s style car - American Pie?


----------



## morbidmike

nope...its a bright yellow 57 chevy ...it was featured in popular hot rodding as a build!!! the movie had Fran Drescher in it


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe Roxy was thinking American Graffiti?


----------



## Spooky1

With the Fran Drescher hint, it could be "The Hollywood Knights"


----------



## morbidmike

well done spooky ya get to see her boobies in that flick


----------



## Spooky1

Did you say boobies?


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## morbidmike

need her number gigidy gigidy goo!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: She's wearing a wig.


----------



## Goblin

Earth Girls are Easy?


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## morbidmike

is it one of the scary movies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stan Helsing (2009)?


----------



## Goblin

Correct Roxy. Your turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Goblin

Fantastic Voyage


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeppers - your turn!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Hook


----------



## Goblin

Correct. Your turn Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The great Escape


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World (I recognized him from the old westerns then had to search a bit to figure out what movie this was from)


----------



## Goblin

Correct. My favorite part was when Johnathan Winters destroyed the gas station


----------



## Spooky1

This scene is one of Roxy's favorites.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of the best scenes EVER! No guess from me, though, because we've seen it together many a time


----------



## morbidmike

wedding crashers?


----------



## Spooky1

nope


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## scareme

Fred Claus?


----------



## Spooky1

nope

Hint #1: The second person in the picture isn't really an actor, he's an athlete.


----------



## scareme

Dodgeball, and that's Lance Armstrong.


----------



## Spooky1

Correct scareme


----------



## scareme

I've tried for half an hour and I can't post a picture. Does someone else want a turn?


----------



## morbidmike

here you go Scareme this should be easy


----------



## The Creepster

Cry Baby


----------



## morbidmike

well done Mr Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Hatchet is SEXY! Heres a easy one.....


----------



## morbidmike

I've seen it but dont remember 


so I'll say Dave ??


----------



## The Creepster

Nope....try again


----------



## Goblin

Mars Attacks?


----------



## Spooky1

Barb Wire?


----------



## The Creepster

No and...ummmm NO LOL


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe not so easy. Looks like you've stumped the crowd, and it's time for a hint.


----------



## The Creepster

Big hint, it supposed to take place in the "future" BUT its really going on right now.....

AND you want us to put toilet water on the plants? ........That should just about do it


----------



## Goblin

Twisted Justice?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope....I'll make it easy

"The years passed, mankind became stupider at a frightening rate. Some had high hopes the genetic engineering would correct this trend in evolution, but sadly the greatest minds and resources where focused on conquering hair loss, social networking and...."


----------



## PirateLady

Idiocracy (2006) staring Luke Wilson


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...

Your go


----------



## PirateLady

Ok I don't have any pictures so I am just going to give you the description of a movie.....This is an old movie 

Seeking shelter from a pounding rainstorm in a remote region of Wales, several travellers are admitted to a gloomy, foreboding mansion belonging to the extremely strange Femm family. Trying to make the best of it, the guests must deal with their sepulchral host, Horace Femm, who claims to be on the run from the police, and his religious, obsessive, malevolent sister, Rebecca.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Old Dark House?


----------



## PirateLady

Ding you are correct... your turn:xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## The Creepster

Blue Velvet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope - he may look like Kyle MacLachlan, but he's someone else


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

This movie is about a May/December romance.


----------



## The Creepster

That narrows it down:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2 - The actor's character is obsessed with death


----------



## Goblin

What about Bob?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Just moving the picture up so it doesn't get lost).

And no, Goblin.

Hint #3 - This movie was released in 1971


----------



## Goblin

Loverboy?


----------



## Spooky1

As Roxy's proxy, that would be a no.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #4 - The actress is Ruth Gordon


----------



## Goblin

Harold and Maude?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it! It's definitely a quirky movie, but I've always liked its dark humor, and Ruth Gordon is delightful.

Your go, Goblin!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

The Ghost and Mrs. Muir?


----------



## Goblin

Correct Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

change this game to DAMMIT spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Does that mean we can only post pics of Spooky1?


----------



## PirateLady

Just ones that make you say Dammit


----------



## Spooky1

I would have posted last night, but the forum was down.


----------



## Goblin

Seen this movie Sunday. It's Captain Blood


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, your turn Goblin


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

I married a Witch


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I married a Witch


And before anyone makes a smarta$$ remark, he's referring to the title of the movie, not me:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

Looks like he's thinking "Man it was just Pillow talk baby....now what am I going to do she won't LEAVE"!


----------



## morbidmike

hey thats how my wife looks at me


----------



## Goblin

You are correct Spooky1.....the others are just crazy! :googly:


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## The Creepster

The Right Stuff


----------



## Spooky1

You are right, Creepster!


----------



## The Creepster

Heres a easy one.....


----------



## Spooky1

Road Warrior


----------



## The Creepster

"Just walk away and I will spare your lives"

Your go Spooky1


----------



## badger

"All we want is the gas..."


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Betty Crocker and the Chocolate Factory?


----------



## Spooky1

That would be a no.


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

The movie was nominated for 5 Oscars


----------



## morbidmike

chocolate?? I think thats the name of the movie


----------



## Spooky1

Correct (except no "e" on the end), your go Mike!


----------



## morbidmike

here is an easy one


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mannequin (1987)?


----------



## morbidmike

good show Roxy your up!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go:


----------



## Goblin

Harry Potter and The Temple of Doom?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(moving this to a new page)

Really, Goblin, you're not even trying now, are you?

And no, in case you hadn't figured it out.


----------



## Goblin

What! You mean you never seen Harry Potter and The Temple of Doom? Or
was it Indiana Jones and The Chamber of Secrets? 

Anyway...........need a clue!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The movie is about a young woman who was born under a curse.


----------



## Spooky1

I know this one, but I don't want to hog the thread.


----------



## Goblin

Cursed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

HInt #2 - There is a hint about the movie plot in Spooky1's comment above


----------



## morbidmike

blind women's curse


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's not a Japanese movie

Hint #3 - The curse can only be lifted by one of her own kind

And though this sounds like a horror movie, it isn't. It's a charming comedy/fantasy/romance.


----------



## morbidmike

Penelope


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Your turn, Mike


----------



## morbidmike




----------



## Spooky1

Prince and the Pauper


----------



## morbidmike

ole dammit spooky got it I had a feeling it was too easy


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

To kill a Mockingbird?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: Court room drama based on a real case.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Inherit the Wind?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Mr. C. It's such a great movie.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks for the reminder Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Spooky1

Nice legs 

Could it be "The 39 Steps"?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

That's the one Spooky!


----------



## Spooky1

Woot, Google searches rule! New pic to be here soon.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Practical Magic?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Time for a hint, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

The movie involved a flying saucer built by the government


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Ambushers?


----------



## Goblin

Correct. Roxy has walked away with the gold once again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go:


----------



## Bone To Pick

Love that movie! (that's not my guess)


----------



## Goblin

Being There?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Singin' in the Rain, and that's one of my favorite scenes


----------



## Goblin

You are correct and it's mine too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Dangerous Liaisons?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and a very fine movie it is 

Your turn, G!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

How I won the War?


----------



## Bone To Pick

How about Bedknobs & Broomsticks?


----------



## Goblin

You are correct Bone to Pick


----------



## Bone To Pick

Here you go:


----------



## Goblin

The Mouse that roared?


----------



## Bone To Pick

You got it, goblin.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

The Ugly Dachshund


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: The movie takes place in Baltimore


----------



## Goblin

Well that narrows it down


----------



## Spooky1

Hint#2: The lead actor plays male and female roles in the movie.


----------



## Goblin

Hairspray?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but your getting warm


----------



## Goblin

Pink Flamingoes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 says still "NO", but you are in the ballpark


----------



## Goblin

Mondo Trasho?


----------



## Spooky1

That answer has the "smell" of wrong to me.


----------



## Goblin

Female Trouble?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, keep scratching and you'll get it eventually.


----------



## The Creepster

LOL could it be a movie by John Waters...and star Divine?

I am going with........Polyester


----------



## Regions Beyond

Ah, good old Polyester.


----------



## Spooky1

The Creepster has it!


----------



## The Creepster

OH YEAH!!!!!!! fantastical Indeed I SAY....

Here we GO.......


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## The Creepster

Its a movie about a bank robbery and has lots of VIOLENCE and drug references


----------



## Goblin

44 Minutes: The North Hollywood Shoot-Out


----------



## The Creepster

Nope.....

This takes place in France with a "American Werewolf In Paris"....


----------



## Spooky1

Killing Zoe


----------



## The Creepster

You got it Spooky.....its your go


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Harry Potter's New York Adventure?


----------



## The Creepster

Great movie....if someone don't get it I am grabbing it in the AM


----------



## morbidmike

the contract??


----------



## The Creepster

LOL Nah I guess its up to ME............

That would be UNLEASHED.......


----------



## Spooky1

Creepster has it!


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn Creepster!


----------



## The Creepster

Was DETAINED.....but nothing can keep a unstoppable force at bey FOREVER.........

ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Creepster, I think it's time for a hint.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since The Creepster seems to be on hiatus, I trust he will forgive me if I post a new picture to keep the game moving forward


----------



## Goblin

Gigi?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, and a charming movie it is, too

Your turn.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that Cary Grant?


----------



## Goblin

Which one? lol

Yes that's him.....But it's the movie title I'm looking for.


----------



## Spooky1

Arsenic and Old Lace?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Life and Times of Judge Roy Bean?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## morbidmike

the desert trail ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Fighting Kentuckian?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy


----------



## morbidmike

damn that was my next guess


----------



## Goblin

Maybe you got your games mixed up and thought this was post last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

The Madwoman of Chaillot?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Right actress, wrong movie


----------



## Goblin

Gonna need a clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - It's a made-for-TV movie that aired in the '70s.


----------



## Spooky1

Love Among the Ruins?


----------



## Goblin

The Glass Menagerie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is correct - great flick with Katharine Hepburn at her best as an aging actress being sued by a younger man for breach of promise

Your turn, babe!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Father Goose


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin is correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Calamity Jane?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Spooky1

Hint 1: It's a Sci-fi movie


----------



## Goblin

Well, that sure narrows it down. :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: The movie is based on a short story by an Arthur that has had many of his stories turned into successful movies.


----------



## debbie5

"I Brightened My Alien With Rit"?


----------



## Goblin

Tron?


----------



## Spooky1

No and No. 

Hint #3: An actor in this movie was also in the Exorcist.


----------



## Goblin

Judge Dredd?


----------



## Spooky1

No

Lets review the hints

Hint 1: It's a Sci-fi movie 

Hint #2: The movie is based on a short story by an Arthur that has had many of his stories turned into successful movies.

Hint #3: An actor in this movie was also in the Exorcist.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Arthur C Clarke
Arthur Miller
Sir Arther Conan Doyle

I can't locate anything.....yeah, I got nothing better to do!


----------



## ghubertu

Minority Report?


----------



## RoxyBlue

On behalf of Spooky1, I hereby pronounce Ghubertu to be correct

Your turn!


----------



## ghubertu

woot woot!


----------



## ghubertu

getting back to a horror theme:


----------



## Goblin

Silver Bullet?


----------



## ghubertu

too easy huh? Nice work Goblin 

you're up!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Towering inferno?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Stagecoach?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct (I'm going to have find some tougher pics)


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

McLeod's Daughters?


----------



## Goblin

I don't know how you did it Roxy, but you are absolutely WRONG!


----------



## Spooky1

It looks like the two cowboys on the right soiled themselves.


----------



## Goblin

Guess you need a clue. It's a remake of a John Wayne movie.


----------



## debbie5

"It looks like the two cowboys on the right soiled themselves. "

Hahhahaha! I thought the same thing! "Poo Fight at the Not OK Corral"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Angel and the Bad Man (2009)?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Second hint.......Texas landmark


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Alamo (2004)


----------



## debbie5

I love how clean those guys are in that pic. Anyone who has ever spent a day outdoors in a hat knows your sweatband gets crusty & gross in a few hours. I prefer my cowboys dirty...(meeoowwrr).


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy. Your turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## debbie5

That there's a nice ce-ment pond....


----------



## Goblin

Mr. Peabody and the mermaid?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had to go look that one up, Goblin

No, this movie came out in the decade following the mermaid one.


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This movie is a musical adaptation of another movie.


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhhh.. I know! THE WIZ! 

LOL.


----------



## Goblin

Friday the 13th: The Musical?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goofballs

Let's make it easier - the actress pictured is Grace Kelly.


----------



## Spooky1

She sure is Yar!


----------



## Goblin

High Society?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correctamundo! Your turn, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Harum Scarum?


----------



## debbie5

Viva Las Naked??


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Gee....I'm not sure....but it...looks like.....Forbidden Planet?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct. It was my tribute to Leslie Nielsen.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

A Christmas Carol


----------



## Goblin

Yoi got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## debbie5

I dunno the movie, but he has the exact same weird glasses as the guy in Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer...the little guy who helps the baron...


----------



## Goblin

You mean Santa Claus is coming to town.

Need a clue Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: It was a play before it became a movie.


----------



## Goblin

I have no idea


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: The role was a "Great" one for the actor.


----------



## Goblin

The Great Gatsby?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hint #3: It's a musical


----------



## Goblin

I have no idea


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #4: Best when seen as a midnight movie


----------



## debbie5

Wth!?


----------



## Goblin

Still have no idea


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #5: It has an alien transvestite


----------



## Goblin

The Rocky Horror Picture Show?


----------



## Spooky1

Great Scott! You're correct.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

White Christmas


----------



## Goblin

Too easy? You got it Spooky.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm watching White Christmas right now.


----------



## Goblin

Miracle on 34th Street?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## morbidmike

I knew that!!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Holiday Inn?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## debbie5

I think it's the sequel to "M.I.L.F.", called "E.I.L.F."?


----------



## Goblin

Elf?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## debbie5

That was too easy. Even *I* knew that one.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

It's a Wonderful Life.


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Too easy. The Christmas Story


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

The Night they Saved Christmas


----------



## Goblin

Correct


----------



## Spooky1

I'll get a pic posted once Photobucket stops acting up.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Spooky1

Hint#1: Takes place in a Post Office


----------



## Goblin

Miracle on 34th Street?


----------



## Spooky1

No (Is that even a movie?)

Hint #2: Has to do with people who mail letters that can't be delivered.


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> No (Is that even a movie?)


You never seen Miracle on 34th Street?


----------



## Spooky1

You edited your post. I've never seen Miracle on 24th st. 

Hint #3: The movie also stars cast members from The Carol Burnett Show and Rosanne.


----------



## Goblin

Dear God?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct G-man.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Daniel Boone: Frontier Trail Rider?


----------



## Goblin

Nope.
Hint #1---Disney


----------



## Spooky1

Westward Ho the Wagons?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hint#2: The Alamo


----------



## scareme

Is that Fess Parker?


----------



## Goblin

Yes.


----------



## Spooky1

Davy Crockett at the Alamo


----------



## Goblin

Actually it was Davy Crockett: King of the Wild Frontier, but I'll give it to you.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Jason and the Argonauts


----------



## Spooky1

That didn't take long. You're up G.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

I love this movie. But since I don't know how to post pictures, I guess I'll just go to church and pray for help.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bishop's Wife?


----------



## debbie5

What do you think that little girl smells?? (Hi. I'm 12.)


----------



## Goblin

You got Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go:


----------



## Spooky1

Finding Neverland?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, babe - your turn.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Secret life of Walter Mitty?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Don't tell me you need a clue for this one?


----------



## Spooky1

Abbott & Costello meet a laughing man


----------



## Spooky1

Abbott and Costello Meet the Killer Boris Karloff?


----------



## Goblin

You got half the title right. 
There's a clue in your guess


----------



## Spooky1

Abbott and Costello Meet Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Love God


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Houdini


----------



## Goblin

Too easy, huh? You got it Spooky1.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## debbie5

(I cannot believe any of you ever watched The Love God! LOL)


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: Takes place in England


----------



## Goblin

Have no idea. Is that Emma Watson?


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: No


----------



## Goblin

Still have no idea


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #3: Movie is based on a comic book graphic novel


----------



## scareme

Is that a clown's nose in her hand?


----------



## Spooky1

No that would be a can of mace I believe


----------



## Goblin

Watchmen?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

V for Vendetta


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct, Roxy.


----------



## Goblin

Roxy has a vendetta? Against who?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

How to suceed in business without really trying


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo! Just saw it on TV today.


Your turn, G!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Cheaper by the Dozen?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Support your local sheriff


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

The Searchers?


----------



## Goblin

Nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chisum?


----------



## Spooky1

The Comancheros?


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## debbie5

you threw this one in for me, cuz it's just so easy...


----------



## Goblin

To Be or Not to be


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

The Bachelor and the Bobby-Soxer. Sorry, I just can't sit out Cary Grant Movies.


----------



## Goblin

You got it Scareme. Your turn


----------



## Spooky1

scareme, you can PM me a movie title and I'll post a pic for you.


----------



## Goblin

I got it! The Invisible Man Returns!


----------



## scareme

Sorry, I PM'd Spooky today.


----------



## Spooky1

Here's a pic from scareme's movie


----------



## morbidmike

I dont know why but apocalypse now comes to mind


----------



## Goblin

Apocalypse Now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I hear an echo, Goblin)


----------



## Spooky1

I'll let scareme say yeah or nay, since it's her movie.


----------



## Spooky1

Okay, I'll let you both know that is an incorrect answer


----------



## Goblin

Full metal Jacket?


----------



## Spooky1

For scareme, I'll let you know that you are ...... incorrect. Are you going to run out of war movies?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Hint#1: One of the lead actors has played a vampire in another movie.


----------



## Goblin

Remember Me?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hint #2: The actor in the picture is one of Hollywood's biggest names now.


----------



## Goblin

Are you saying he has a big name?


----------



## Spooky1

Big in the box office


----------



## Goblin

Still have no idea


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: It won 4 Oscars


----------



## Goblin

The Departed?


----------



## ORLOCK

Die, Monster, Die?

is the actor Richard Harris?


----------



## ORLOCK

The Curse of Frankenstein 1957, Christopher Lee


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm going to move the picture up on behalf of Scareme since it's getting buried.










And I'll move up the hints:

Hint#1: One of the lead actors has played a vampire in another movie.

Hint #2: The actor in the picture is one of Hollywood's biggest names now.

Hint #3: It won 4 Oscars

It's a war movie, and all the above guesses so far are incorrect.


----------



## ORLOCK

RoxyBlue, thanks for moving it. That's not the image I was looking at.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Big name like Captain Jack Sparrow? hmmm... Could be Johnny Depp you are referring to in Platoon. Just a thought.


----------



## Spooky1

We have a winner!!!!!! Your turn to post Spiderclimber!


----------



## Haunted Spider

How many fingers am I holding up?
Let the record show that the counsler is holding up two fingers.
Hey, Your Honor please, huh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Even without a picture, I recognize "My Cousin Vinny"


----------



## Haunted Spider

Roxy wins. Your turn. ( I just watched that movie again last night )


----------



## Goblin

Spiderclimber said:


> Roxy wins. Your turn. ( I just watched that movie again last night )


When did this become a word picture game? :googly:


----------



## Haunted Spider

It started out as a game without a picture. I think it has morphed over the years. Pictures are fun. Quotes are fun. As long as the game is fun, I say keep going.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> When did this become a word picture game? :googly:


April 2006, courtesy of Frighteners Entertainment

Here's an easy one:


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy knows this is one of my favorites. So I'll let someone else guess.


----------



## Goblin

Not so easy. Need a clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This is a scifi movie


----------



## Haunted Spider

That narrows it down. haha, I guessed that from the giant glowy lamps in the back and the clothing. Hint 2 coming soon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2: Stones


----------



## Goblin

Is it one of the Highlander films?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Hint #3: Cab driver


----------



## Goblin

The Fifth Element?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo! Your turn.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## ORLOCK

High Society?


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Do you realize our game came full circle yesterday as the very first post was the fifth element. Thats fun to see. Looking forward to the next clue.


----------



## ORLOCK

Hey it worked! Spiderclimber-thanks for the good instructions!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Glad it worked for you. I have no idea what your picture is of. Have fun posting pics now though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What happened to the picture, Orlock?


----------



## Haunted Spider

I can see the picture. I just don't know what it is of.

Orlock, I have you as a friend which may be why I can see it and Roxy can't. Did you set the picture album to friends only by making it private? If so you may need to change that and set it to a public album. I messed up that detail on the instructions and I apologize. It will show up as a picture for you and moderators/contacts only if you set it to private, even when linked.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm not seeing the picture either


----------



## ORLOCK

I'm going in and changing the picture to public... Thanks for your patience while I'm learning...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, we've all been there

And the picture is from "Brigadoon"


----------



## ORLOCK

Yes!  Roxy got it!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Ok Roxy, I am guessing the invisible man? because I can't see the post so it has to be something like that. Maybe Hollowman, or memoirs of an invisibility? hmm.... tough one


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Haunted Spider

I am going to guess MASH but I don't know for sure


----------



## Goblin

Bananas


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy is peeking over my shoulder and says Gobin is correct.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Hint please


----------



## PirateLady

Them thar hills?


----------



## Goblin

The first Laurel & Hardy film to be computer colorized in the 1980s.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way Out West (1937)


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

The Owl and the Pussycat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, although the same actress appears in both


----------



## Goblin

What's Up Doc?


----------



## Spooky1

Dang, Goblin beat me to it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, he did

Your turn, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Murder by Death


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

When Worlds Collide


----------



## Spooky1

You got it


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

The Ghost in the Invisible Bikini?


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Your turn.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Topper Returns


----------



## Spooky1

correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

I Married a Witch


----------



## Goblin

Is that anyway to talk about Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Spooky1

I like witches 

I'm guessing I was right, since you didn't say I was wrong.


----------



## Goblin

Yes, you are correct. lol


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

A Harry Potter Christmas?


----------



## Spooky1

That would be a big, no.


----------



## Goblin

Gonna need a hint


----------



## Haunted Spider

Sin City


----------



## Spooky1

Spiderclimber has it!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Lets stick with black and white shall we.

How about this one?


----------



## Spooky1

12 Angry Men?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Spooky is right. Your turn now


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Nutty Professor?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Anchor man?


----------



## Spooky1

No and no

Hint#1: The picture is from the very end of the movie


----------



## Goblin

Is that Will Ferrel?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Gonna need a hint


----------



## scareme

Dodgeball. Hate that movie, but the kids watch it. That's Ben Stiller.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme has it!


----------



## scareme

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSoZOrWxmReDEg8iwhRT5p2KShBOS4_MwMVf2fmBDKetz6EdrsE&t=1


----------



## Goblin

The Ghost and Mrs. Muir


----------



## scareme

Yeah! I love that movie, haven't watched it in a long time. The end makes me cry.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

hint?


----------



## Goblin

Hint #1: Stephen Vincent Benét.


----------



## Spooky1

The Devil and Daniel Webster (1941)


----------



## Goblin

Two in a row Spooky1!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## scareme

Must Love Dogs?


----------



## Spooky1

Winner, you're up scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn scareme


----------



## scareme

Sorry, I got lost.

data:image/jpg;base64,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


----------



## scareme

Oops, I screwed up, and I can't delete it. Still trying to post a picture of link. I've been on it about an hour now.


----------



## debbie5

LMAO! that's the best one yet! 

I looked at the code...Is it "Old Yeller??" (LOL).


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> Sorry, I got lost.
> 
> data:image/jpg;base64,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


Give me time and I'll crack the code.


----------



## scareme

See how it goes so far over on the right it is so you can't see the edit button? Well if I could reach it, you guys would have never seen this. I'm still learning how to post pictures, and failing miserably, as you can see. I'll keep trying. (By the way, it was Old Yeller)


----------



## Goblin

That was gonna be my guess


----------



## debbie5




----------



## Goblin

Old Yeller?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Wow, that was a good cryptograph or whatever it was. I couldn't guess that for the life of me. 

To Scareme. Here is how I post pictures and maybe it will help you. 

Step 1. Create a picture album on your profile called fun and games. 

Step 2. Go to a website and find a picture of the movie you want and save it as a jpeg to your computer. 

Step 3. Go to your album and upload the picture. It will resize it for your. Then give it a caption if you want and select save. 

Step 4. go back to the album and click on your picture. At the bottom of the page there will be a code called BB code

Step 5. Copy this BB code and paste it into whatever thread you like. This will post the picture just like you want it. 

This may not be the best method but it is my tried and true method so I am sticking with it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Buried in all this is Debbie5's correctly answering first that it's Old Yeller.

On behalf of Scareme, it's your turn, Deb


----------



## Goblin

I was too busy trying to crack Scareme's code.


----------



## Haunted Spider

i still want to know how debbie got it. I didn't see old yeller in the code. but I didn't look for more than 3 minutes either.


----------



## Goblin

She asked a pyschic


----------



## scareme

Since debbie's post was edited, I'm guessing that's how she did it. But I have heard she's psychic, no wait, that was psychotic, never mind.


----------



## Goblin

Did you say Debbie was a pysychotic with no mind?


----------



## scareme

Oh she has a mind, it's just cracked a little.


----------



## Goblin

Just a little?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stay on topic, please, and the topic is a new picture from Debbie5


----------



## Haunted Spider

Apologies for the off topic conversations. We will gladly wait for a new picture from Debbie5


----------



## RoxyBlue

's okay I sent her a reminder about posting a picture.


----------



## debbie5

I edited my post once answer was given!~ LMAO..you sillies!


----------



## debbie5

I have NO CLUE how to post a pic..so carry on.


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> I have NO CLUE how to post a pic..so carry on.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Step 1. Create a picture album on your profile called fun and games.

Step 2. Go to a website and find a picture of the movie you want and save it as a jpeg to your computer.

Step 3. Go to your album and upload the picture. It will resize it for your. Then give it a caption if you want and select save.

Step 4. go back to the album and click on your picture. At the bottom of the page there will be a code called BB code

Step 5. Copy this BB code and paste it into whatever thread you like. This will post the picture just like you want it.

This may not be the best method but it is my tried and true method so I am sticking with it.

Here I will post one for you but next time you do it


----------



## Spooky1

The Untouchables?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Haunted Spider

Roxy has it. Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go:


----------



## Goblin

Fire Maidens from Outer Space?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but it is a scifi film


----------



## Goblin

I've seen it before. Just can't place it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This movie was done in the style of wonderfully cheesy, '50s B scifi/horror movies


----------



## Haunted Spider

Is that Roxy and Spooky's new display and costumes?

I have no idea on the movie


----------



## Goblin

I think it is one of those Planet of....movies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Are you guys kind of "lost" with this one?


----------



## Goblin

It's The Lost Skeleton of Cadavara.
I am watching it now as I post this.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good, I was afraid my hint was too subtle Very fun movie to watch.

Your turn, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

Yeah. I thought the two aliens were hilarious.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Seven Faces of Dr Lao - a delightful movie, too


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Goblin

Guys and Dolls


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correctamundo - your turn.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

I don't remember Elvis being in the Beverly Hillbillies.


----------



## Goblin

Hint #1: It's not the Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## Goblin

Nobody's figured it out yet? I thought this one would be easy!

Hint #2: The original title was Pioneer go home home but was changed because
they couldn't come up with a song using that title.


----------



## Spooky1

Kissin Cousins?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Follow That Dream


----------



## Goblin

Roxy got it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Goblin

Harry and Tonto?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, indeed - your turn!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

"Death by Photobucket"?:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Spooky1

That's the same picture you have posted in the horror movie game.


----------



## Goblin

I'll have to post another General Picture it appears Photobucket lost the one I had


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

That Darn Cat?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Goblin

Gonna need a hint


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This movie is a parody of blaxploitation films


----------



## Goblin

Black Dynamite?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but you are in the correct decade for the movie release.


----------



## Goblin

The Ladies Man?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, this movie was released two years after The Ladies Man.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do I need to uncover more hints?


----------



## Goblin

Undercover Brother?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ding Ding Ding - Winnah!

Your turn


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Also easy - Some Like It Hot


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's try a little scifi:


----------



## Goblin

Independence Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - your turn!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Singing in the Rain!


----------



## Goblin

Are you guessing the movie or telling us what you're doing?


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

City of Ember?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Bird Man of Alcatraz - I love that movie!


----------



## Goblin

You are absolutely correct


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Goblin

Pillow Talk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeppers - your turn


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Operation Petticoat?


----------



## Goblin

Correct. Bonus points if you can tell me what brand of cigarette he's smoking?


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: A relatively recent movie.


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't help.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: The woman in the picture is the somewhat untrusty love interest of the main character (who is following her).


----------



## Goblin

I have no idea


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might need to do some detective work on this one


----------



## Goblin

Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct. Roxy made it to easy with that hint.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Is that Tony Randell?


----------



## Spooky1

The Alphabet Murders


----------



## Goblin

Correct. Your turn Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

This really is a general movie.


----------



## Goblin

Is this a Scooby Doo movie?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hint #1: This movie has much better music


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Heavy Metal.


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Jack


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Spooky1

Attack of the butt ugly milkmaids?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Lol! No, I'm still trying to think of a clue that won't entirely give it away...hmmm.

I know, it's about a journey west (in more ways than one).


----------



## Goblin

The Wicked Witch goes West?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope. It's a linear story, but you can watch it twice because the beginning of the movie references the end. And look closely music fans, that's not a woman in the picture.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dead Man (with Iggy Pop, which I wouldn't have gotten without Spooky1's help)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Debbie5's home movies?


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin, swings and misses.


----------



## RoxyBlue

HInt #1 - There is a hint in Spooky1's comment


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I didn't see the movie, but that looks like a stature of Mickey Rourke in _The Wrestler_?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope - the statue in the picture is much smaller than Mickey Rourke

Hint #2 - This is a movie about a popular sport


----------



## Goblin

I know it has something to do with baseball


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it's a baseball movie - now, which one?

Hint #3 - It's also a comedy


----------



## Goblin

Major League?


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy has asked me to say, Goblin is correct!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Seven Year Itch


----------



## Goblin

Way too easy. Your turn Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Here's an easy one.


----------



## Goblin

Oliver


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Beverly Hills Ninja?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Shadow?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Poseiden Adventure!


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Your turn


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*Hint:* "In the year 2525..."


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*Hint:* Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## Spooky1

Gentlemen Broncos?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

That's it!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, one of my favorites, but I will refrain from guessing since we've seen this together


----------



## Spooky1

We can give some other folks a chance, but if no one gets it soon, you can guess Roxy.


----------



## badger

Napolean Dynamite...


----------



## Spooky1

you got it badger!


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Big top Pee Wee?


----------



## badger

Correct...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Cat-Women of the Moon?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Groundhog Day


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here ya go:


----------



## Goblin

The 40 year old Virgin?


----------



## Spooky1

I love this movie, but I won't guess yet, but I do know Goblin is wrong.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky's answer about Goblin being incorrect is correct - Try again.


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - The actor in the photo is Kevin Kline


----------



## Goblin

Life as a House?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but the two movies were released within a few years of each other.


----------



## Goblin

In and Out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## Spooky1

Here's the clip Roxy's pic came from. If you haven't seen In & Out, it's a riot.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Superman II


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## RoxyBlue

Pleasantville


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy is correct


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Spooky1

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen


----------



## Goblin

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen: The Musical


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is correct


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

The star is an Oscar winner (not for this movie)


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: An actor in this movie played a six fingered man in popular fantasy movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mrs Henderson Presents?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Is the one on the right Uma Thurman?


----------



## Spooky1

Henry & June (Thanks for the hint, Goblin)


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, yes, Uma Thurman, and yes, Henry & June

Your turn, Spooky1.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Too easy. Kelly's Heroes


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

May need a hint on this one.


----------



## Goblin

It is a film version of a play by Gore Vidal

We did the play in my Junior year of high school.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Visit to a Small Planet?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Carousel


----------



## Spooky1

As a Roxy proxy, I am able to say you are correct G-man.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

The Naked Gun?


----------



## Goblin

Right actor wrong movie


----------



## Spooky1

Wrongfully Accused?


----------



## Goblin

Now ya got it!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Chinatown?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's more recent than that.


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

The movie won multiple Oscars


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chicago


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy got it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Goblin

Silent Movie


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy says you are right, G.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Bringing up Baby?


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, 

Hint: Sinbad does not appear in this movie.


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: The filming of this movie was moved to the US from England due to the war.


----------



## Goblin

Thief of Bagdad?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Seven Days in May?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, this is a general movie.


----------



## Goblin

Seems like I've seen it but can't quite place it


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: The pictured scene was staged to scare a teacher.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: The star of the movie, currently stars in a long running TV series.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #3: The movie also stars an actress, who more recently has had weight problems, back when she was a hottie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Summer School 1987


----------



## Spooky1

correct


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Wargames?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, that is not Matthew Broderick


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## RoxyBlue

The movie was released in the same decade as WarGames (1980s).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2 - The lead actor experiences a transformation in this movie


----------



## Spooky1

Big! I recognized it from the pic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry it took me so long to get back - theater gig

Correct, Spooky1!.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Evolution?


----------



## Spooky1

you are correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?


----------



## Goblin

I think she retired and moved to Florida.

Ohhhhh, that's your guess. So that's what the name of that movie is!
I was wondering what it was called. I thought it was Harriet Potter.
Thanks Roxy.....and it's your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I actually hesitated before posting a guess because I think of that movie as a horror flick. Especially the rat part...

Here we go:


----------



## badger

The Geisha Boy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correctamundo, Badger - your turn!


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Stay away Joe?


----------



## badger

Got it...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Funny thing Happened on the Way to the Forum!


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: it's one of a series of movies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chronicles of Narnia: The Voyage of the Dawn Treader


----------



## Spooky1

Close but no.


----------



## RoxyBlue

All right, then, how about the Chronicles etc Prince Caspian?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, and stuff


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1: "I saw a black widow spider!"


----------



## Goblin

Arachnophobia?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, that would be a horror movie. This one is a comedy


----------



## Spooky1

The Dirty Dozen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Funny guy And that was also a hint, folks:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Larry the Cable Guy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

'Nuther hint - In this movie, the son (pictured) calls a radio talk show to tell them his dad (a widower) needs a new wife.


----------



## Goblin

Sleepless in Seattle?


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy says you are correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like it's time for a hint, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

According to the comics, this is Clark Kent's (aka Superman) favorite movie.

It deals heavily with racism


----------



## RoxyBlue

To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

I know, but I won't tell .... I can say no more.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There is a hint in Spooky1's post


----------



## Goblin

Tammy tell me true


----------



## RoxyBlue

(moving picture up to new page)

Goblin - no, but both movies were released in the same decade.


----------



## Goblin

The thirties?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Both were released in the 60's, or so says Google.

Another hint - A ring is critical to the plot of this movie


----------



## Goblin

I wouldn't be Help would it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It would be "HELP!", wouldn't it?

One of my favorite movies, too. Your turn, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Orca (1977) - classified as a horror film, as I recall


----------



## Goblin

Depends on where you look. Some list it as Action/Adventure
some list it a Drama.

Your turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Faith and begorra, that be Paper Moon!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct Your turn.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Almost Heroes


----------



## Goblin

Geez. Thought I might have stumped ya'll. Your turn.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Surrogates.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am authorized by Spooky1 to tell you that you are correct - your turn


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

It's not Gremlins 2.


----------



## Goblin

Gremlins 2?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*Hint:* It's not _"Throw Mama from the Train"_.


----------



## Goblin

It's not The Wizard of Oz either.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

LOL! No it's not _The Wizard of OZ_ either, but the answer lies within both of the movies I mentioned if you look for common work histories! I'm still not gonna make this easy on you though, you'll have to dig a little! 

*But okay, another hint or two:* Pleased to _Meet_ you...or maybe, how about some _Trotters_...


----------



## Spooky1

You've got me stumped. I can't find a connection between the two films


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*Hint:* Okay, two more films to find a correlation and then an off-the-wall hint; _Natural Born Killers_ and _From Dusk til Dawn_. That should do it. Check out the actors (which ones?) in all four films I've mentioned...there is a commonality, although they are not all the same actor except in the two mentioned here. And I just thought of it, but a jack-o-lantern shares the same properties as the family name in the movie. I'll think of another clue if this doesn't do it!


----------



## Spooky1

Meet the Hollowheads


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Get Smart


----------



## Spooky1

You got it G


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Volcano?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: It's a fantasy movie based on a popular graphic novel.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: It won a Hugo Award for Best Dramatic Presentation - Long Form


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Stardust?


----------



## Spooky1

We have a winner! Your turn BB


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers




----------



## Goblin

The Harvey Girls


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

My Super Ex Girlfriend?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## scareme

RED I love that damn Helen Mirren. I mean dame Helen Mirren.


----------



## Spooky1

You got it scareme


----------



## Goblin

Maybe a doctor can get rid of it


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn scareme.


----------



## Goblin

Yoooooo Hoooooo Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Sorry, It didn't work.

Sorry, it didn't work again.

I kind of got it.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ropped).jpg/250px-James_Marsden_(cropped).jpg


----------



## RoxyBlue

Enchanted (2007)


----------



## scareme

You're right. Did I post the name along with the picture again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I recognized the character immediately because I love that movie

Try this one:


----------



## morbidmike

fiddler on the roof hahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, no


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## morbidmike

hint #1 its a movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Real hint #1 - The star of the movie and the two characters pictured appeared in an earlier film playing essentially opposite roles in terms of having wealth.


----------



## morbidmike

more hints!!!!!!! english this time all these fancy words knowing we are just simple haunters


----------



## Goblin

I second the motion


----------



## RoxyBlue

Get edjimicated and look up the words ya don't know - it builds character

Hint #2 - This is a movie about someone looking for the love of his life against his parents' wishes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #3 - The main character is of royal blood and disguises himself as a commoner during his search for a wife. Bonus hint - This is a comedy.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Coming to America.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, Jack - you're up


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Goblin

The Wild Bunch


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Goblin has it!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint? That's Lucy and Desi.


----------



## Spooky1

The Long, Long Trailer


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Overboard?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Goblin


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

His Girl Friday


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Inspector Closeau?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, this movie was released about 20 years after that one.


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - The actor in the middle is playing an actor playing someone else.


----------



## Goblin

The Life and Death of Peter Sellers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Hint #2 - This movie was released in the 1980s


----------



## Goblin

I have no idea


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's another hint:


----------



## Spooky1

I've been silent long enough. I recognized this right away.

Moon over Parador


----------



## RoxyBlue

You displayed admirable restraint

Your turn!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

My Life in Ruins


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct Jack


----------



## scareme

I miss Raul Julia.



RoxyBlue said:


> Here we go:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## RoxyBlue

All Quiet on the Western Front?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

No not All Quiet...

*Hint: *Maybe it's a path best left untrod.


----------



## Spooky1

Paths of Glory


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Spooky has it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Notorius


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint? It's a Cary Grant movie.


----------



## Spooky1

That narrows it down to 74 movies.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

True, but that looks like it could be Claude Rains in the background.

Notorious?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It's a comedy. It was remade in 1986 under a different name.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Mr. Blandings Builds his Dream House


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Spooky1

Lord of Flies


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Pass the conch shell to Spooky1!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Godzilla attacks the Mall?


----------



## Spooky1

No, and quit making up movie titles.


----------



## morbidmike

Lol


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Jack


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Spooky1

Being There?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Spooky1

Hint: It's a sequel


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: The character pictured is a gangster.


----------



## Chuck

The Whole Ten Yards.


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Chuck!


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Chuck

Hint: Rats can be very destructive when used properly.


----------



## Chuck

Hint 2: The man in the picture is not really his father, even though he led to believe that.


----------



## Goblin

Willard?


----------



## Chuck

That's a negative.


----------



## Chuck

this will probably give it away, but the movie is centered around assassins with amazing abilities.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wanted (2008)


----------



## Chuck

Yes, you got it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

The Reluctant Astronaut?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Jerry Lewis in The Errand Boy


----------



## morbidmike

no thats spooky 1 in his sidewalk stream LOL


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Mike

Here we go:


----------



## MrGrimm

Remains of the Day??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - your turn, good sir


----------



## MrGrimm

Here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

National Treasure?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nice try, but nope! 

But you have correctly recognized the actor!


----------



## Chuck

Equilibrium?


----------



## MrGrimm

Bingo Chuck! Good job! OK you're up


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Chuck

Need a hint?


----------



## Spooky1

A hint would be helpful.


----------



## MrGrimm

Unbelievable? or Unthinkable? something like that right?


----------



## Chuck

You got it MrGrimm. It is Unthinkable. That movie made me cringe a bit.

Ok, your turn


----------



## MrGrimm

OK, here goes!


----------



## Spooky1

This is a General movie?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Ice Pirates?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry it took so long to reply, was gone for the weekend!

Yes it is a general movie and YES Frightmaster-General, you are correct!

Congrats!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frightmaster General, you're up!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Yikes! I totally forgot! :redfaceton:

Oh well, here is the new picture:


----------



## Goblin

Kelly's Heroes?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

You are correct! :coolvil:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Alias Jesse James?


----------



## Goblin

You are absolutely correct


----------



## Spooky1

Here's an easy one.


----------



## MrGrimm

Weird Science!


----------



## Spooky1

You got it MrGrimm


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're up, Grimm!


----------



## MrGrimm

Hey gang, sorry I'm late, big long weekend...

OK here goes!


----------



## Chuck

Resovoir Dogs.


----------



## MrGrimm

Yeppers! One of my favorites!

Good job Chuck, you're up!


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Goblin

Independence Day?


----------



## Chuck

Nope


----------



## MrGrimm

I don't know what movie that is, but that kid reminds of a young Fred Savage in the Wonder Years TV show!


----------



## Chuck

It is not Fred Savage. It is, however, one of my top 5 favorite movies. Not that it helps in guessing what it is.


----------



## Goblin

Gonna need a hint


----------



## Chuck

Hint: Hope the mailman doesn't deliver anymore mail to this kids house or he'll end up in the oven.


----------



## Spooky1

Goodfellas?


----------



## Chuck

You're getting warm


----------



## MrGrimm

A Bronx Tale! The Goodfellas guess tipped me off...

Nice one Chuck!

Ok one for you now...


----------



## Chuck

Haha, Four Rooms.

"What is that smell?" Oh that's just a dead hooker under the bed.


----------



## MrGrimm

Bingo Chuck! Love that flick! 

Have at her!


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Spooky1

Devil's Advocate?


----------



## Chuck

You got it. That is another one of my top 5 favorites. Pacino plays the best devil ever.


----------



## Spooky1

Speaking of favorite movies, here's one of mine.


----------



## MrGrimm

Serenity!

Yeah Spooky1, I'm with you on that one... Was so sad to see that series go off the air!

Poor Wash!

Here's one of mine:


----------



## Chuck

Good one, That is Snatch. Never trust a Pikey.

Here's another one of my go to movies.


----------



## Spooky1

I guess we need a hint.


----------



## Chuck

Hint: quote from the movie "I don't believe in God, but I'm afraid of him." Well I believe in God, and the only thing that scares me is ....


----------



## MrGrimm

The Usual Suspects! Love that flick... right up my alley!

"Gimme the keys you m*&$^$%$&# c#$*$#&#&*!!!!"

OK here's another from my short list...


----------



## Chuck

Seems we like the same flicks. Pulp Fiction.

<<in my best walken voice>>

"I hid this uncomfortable piece of metal up my a$$ for two years. Then, after seven years, I was sent home to my family. And now, little man, I give the watch to you."

Here mine.


----------



## MrGrimm

Seems so Chuck 

"Bring out the gimp..." lol


----------



## Chuck

Do you guys need a hint for this one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Boondock Saints


----------



## Chuck

Thank god. I was hoping I wouldn't have to give a hint for such an easy one. 

You're up Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go:


----------



## Chuck

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy says you are correct, Chuck.


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Spooky1

Tommy Boy?


----------



## Chuck

You got it. 

::singing::
"Fat guy in a little coat... Fat guy in a little coat"


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Chuck

Is this Top Secret?


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct!


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Spooky1

Spies Like Us?


----------



## Chuck

You got it. I showed my wife the picture, and she said she never saw it. I almost fell out of my chair.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Ghost and The Darkness


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Auntie Mame?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct! Your turn, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Seven Brides for Seven Brothers?


----------



## Goblin

You are correct


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## twistedsister

Barbarella, starring Jane Fonda


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct! Your turn, Twisted.


----------



## Goblin

I think you may have to go on without them


----------



## Spooky1

I sent Twistedsister a message. We can give them another day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In the interest of keeping this thread moving along, I'll post a picture:


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Spooky1

Fabulous Baker Boys?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## creep factor

The court stands to recognize , that someone in this room just floated an air biscuit


----------



## aquariumreef

A fish Called Wanda!!!!!?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Aquariumreef!


----------



## aquariumreef

Wahoooo!


----------



## aquariumreef

Did it not work?


----------



## Spooky1

Phantom of the Opera?


----------



## aquariumreef

<_< Congratulations!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: The guy behind the counter is usually seen acting with his brother and a friend.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint#2: The main actors are a well known comedic duo.


----------



## Goblin

Africa Screams?


----------



## Spooky1

No, but you're getting close.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hold That Ghost


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy got it! That was Shemp pictured, and he appeared in a few Abbott & Costello movies.


----------



## tcass01

Well... if I had a dollar for every time they've killed me in this thing, I wouldn't have to work for you...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## tcass01

Is that Buddy Hackett?


----------



## tcass01

Got it, Lou Costello, in Jack and the Bean Stalk!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!

Your turn, tcass.


----------



## tcass01




----------



## Spooky1

The Silencers?


----------



## Spooky1

Tcass, was my guess right?


----------



## Goblin

I think you need to PM them


----------



## RoxyBlue

Been long enough, so to keep the thread moving, here's a picture:


----------



## Spooky1

Son of Flubber?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but you're close


----------



## Spooky1

Then how about, The Absent Minded Professor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo! Your turn, babe


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Overboard?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Miracle on 34th St.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that movie!


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Jolson Story?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's more of a holiday movie


----------



## Goblin

Holiday Inn?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

White Christmas


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Drago

Pretty Woman


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - your turn!


----------



## Drago

fairly easy:


----------



## Drago

lol


----------



## Spooky1

Sleepy Hollow?


----------



## Drago

Yes!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Scrooge


----------



## Spooky1

correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Santa Clause 3 - The Escape Clause


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Drago

What Women Want


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct! Your turn, Drago.


----------



## Drago

..


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhhh.......The X Files?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gentlemen Prefer Blondes?


----------



## Drago

Correct


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Drago

American Beauty


----------



## Goblin

Fast Food?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Drago has the correct answer


----------



## Drago

here:


----------



## Drago

,,


----------



## Spooky1

I can't see the picture?


----------



## Goblin

There's a picture?


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's a red X again for some reason. Here is the link to the photo, which should make guessing it really easy:

http://images.allmoviephoto.com/1995_Seven/2001_seven_002.jpg


----------



## aquariumreef

It's not found/unable to connect.


----------



## Spooky1

From the file name in the link, I'll guess Seven?


----------



## Spooky1

I guess I'll post a pic


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Live and let die?


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct Jack, Your turn.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Goblin

Joseph Andrews?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Sorry, not that.


----------



## Goblin

I've seen it, just can't place it.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You were correct in thinking the name of the film was the name of a man, just not the name you had. All shot using natural light, by-the-way.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Think Tatum's dad...


----------



## aquariumreef

Barry Lyndon?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You are correct!


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn to post a movie pic, AR.


----------



## Goblin

You may have to post one yourself


----------



## Spooky1

I guess I'll start with a new pic.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Sawtooth!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Spooky1

Big Trouble in Little China?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it Spooky.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## RoxyBlue

Shanghai Knights


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ben-Hur


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - your turn


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## N. Fantom

The Long Hot Summer


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You guessed it NF.


----------



## N. Fantom

This ones an easy one


----------



## aquariumreef

District 12?


----------



## N. Fantom

That's not a movie


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh, I'll admit I cheated on this one. I looked at the url. /fail


----------



## N. Fantom

Hahahahaha, looks like my security system works, I purposely change the URL on my pics so people cant do that.


----------



## Goblin

To kill a Mockingbird?


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope sorry


----------



## aquariumreef

I got it now, but I'd feel bad if I won.


----------



## N. Fantom

Heres a hint, it was filmed in nc


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: The Hunger Games?


----------



## aquariumreef




----------



## N. Fantom

You got it pumpkin5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay, here goes...sorry it's tiny...


----------



## Goblin

Burnt Offerings?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes! Go Goblin! Your turn!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Court Jester (1956)


----------



## Spooky1

One of my favorites.


----------



## bmaskmaker

Love that movie! Anything Danny Kay.


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Isn't this where Roxy posts a movie picture???


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, THIS is where I post a movie


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - Johnny Depp does not appear in this film


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: _The Siamese Twins_?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(moving picture forward)










Nope, not only *not* _The Siamese Twins_, but in the movie (this is hint #2) they were not siamese twins except in a main character's fanciful retelling of a story about them.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Big Fish


----------



## Spooky1

Since Roxy isn't here, I'll let you know you are correct Jack.. We love that movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What Spooky1 said


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## badger

_Shichinin no Samurai_ AKA: The Seven Samurai?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You're in the ballpark, but no, it's not The Seven Samurai...one of my favorite films BTW.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Absolutely zero ideas.....help us....(at first I thought that was James Stewart.....so sad...)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Hmmm, I thought my first clue would give it away, I know Badger must know what it is, he just picked the wrong film.

*Next (very cryptic) clue:* Mulberry Field at 30?


----------



## badger

Rashomon,,,?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope, too serious.

*HINT:* Take a look a Kurosawa's lighter side! Think John Ford, although that could mean many of K's films, lol! Masterless samurai!


----------



## badger

The only other one I can think of is Yojimbo


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

...and that would be the one! You got it Badger.


----------



## badger

Whew, I was worried as they are all very similar. Love me some Kurosawa...


----------



## Spooky1

I think we need a hint


----------



## Goblin

5 unleashed?


----------



## badger

Hint: the 5 is completely irrelevant to the movie. I do not know why it's in the screenshot...


----------



## badger

And Goblin, that's not the right answer


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

badger said:


> Hint: the 5 is completely irrelevant to the movie. I do not know why it's in the screenshot...


You call that a hint!


----------



## Spooky1

Is he being shot?


----------



## Goblin

Need a better hint


----------



## badger

The star of the movie also starred in a syndicated TV action-adventure series during the 1990's that was created by Stephen J Cannell (who also had a recurring role in the show).


----------



## badger

Yes, he's being shot Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Shooter (1997)?

And if that's not correct, next question - is Michael Dudikoff the star you mention in your hint?


----------



## badger

RoxyBlue said:


> The Shooter (1997)?
> 
> And if that's not correct, next question - is Michael Dudikoff the star you mention in your hint?


Nope, and nope...


----------



## Spooky1

Snake Eater?


----------



## badger

You got it...!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Cheyenne Social Club


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Jack


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Spooky1

Treasure of the Sierra Madre?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it Spooky.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Is that Kevin Kline?


----------



## Spooky1

yes


----------



## Goblin

In and Out?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Panic in the Year Zero!


----------



## Goblin

We have a winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're up, Sawtooth


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*HINT:* You'll need a lot of _coffee and cigarettes_ before you figure this one out, but too much of either and you'll be a _dead man_!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai (1999)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

High Noon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.


----------



## Goblin

Three Faces of Eve?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - your turn


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Ghost and Mrs Muir


----------



## Goblin

Yep. You got it

Bonus points if you can tell me the ghost's first name


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's "Captain", of course

Try this one:


----------



## Spooky1

Amazon Women on the Moon?


----------



## Goblin

The Kentucky Fried Movie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is correct


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Only the lonely


----------



## Spooky1

You got it


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

The Time of Their Lives?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## aquariumreef

That none about New Years? I think I know it...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Is it Serendipity?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Pumpkin! Your turn.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay, by the way I LOVE THAT MOVIE!!! So good, good, good! Cusak is amazing, he's come a long way from Say Anything...no? Okay, try this one peeps.....


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like it could be a Christmas movie, but I'm going to need a hint.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Not a Christmas movie, but it is an independent film and did not have a big opening at the box office. One other big name star in the movie use to be a sweat hog. (hee, hee, hee, hee)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Do you need another hint????
Here's one...the 'sweat hog' could also dance up a mean disco beat!


----------



## Goblin

The Thin Red Line?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, sorry, the 'sweat hog' is John Travolta....it is an independent film, set in New Orleans....Scarlett Johansson is also in it, she is pictured in the photo.....any guesses or are ya'll giving up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A Love Song for Bobby Long


----------



## Lord Homicide

you beat me to it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ahhh! Yes! Finally! Way to go birthday Girl! Your turn Roxy. (by the way if you haven't seen that movie it is very, very, very, very good. Really bad language but John Travolta is so good in the movie and Gabriel Macht is in it, he plays Lawson and I just LOVE looking at him, but he was good in it too as was Scarlet Johansson. Really good movie guys, if you haven't seen, do yourself a favor.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's try an animated movie:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Fantasia?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, LH - your turn


----------



## Lord Homicide

i have a younger sister which i why i knew that... i swear!

Guess this movie.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Is it a Stephen King movie?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Is it a Stephen King movie?


No it is not. The guy in the pic is the creator.

HINT: The only plot that is consistent is that there is a love triangle.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Other people help me, I haven't got a clue.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hint: considered the citizen Kane of bad movies. That's a dead give away


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: _The Room_????


----------



## Lord Homicide

Absolutely! Great flick!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay, well that was "All You" LordH because without your very leading hints....I still would be floundering...Thank you for helping me...such a gentleman you are LordH......hhhhhmmmmm....give me a minute to pick...and I will let you know...that I like them weird, independent and dark.....like my men.....ha, ha!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yeah sorry it wasnt more obvious.


----------



## Pumpkin5

P.S. LordH...you are sweet....

:jol:Okay...cause as you know...I like the independent films...not well known...not widely publicized....because the best things...are the things you discover for yourself.......really.......


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hehe, give it to me then! Check out the room if you like that kind of flick. Read reviews about it at least. It's an addicting movie


----------



## Lord Homicide

Is that Ryan gossling?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Why yes...he looks way different than he did in the Notebook...No? What do you think of his nifty hair part?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay....assisting you guys....Ryan Gosling is one actor in it, another actor is Paul Schneider and Emily Mortimer.....come on folks.....you call yourselves movie buffs???!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'll give it a whirl after this funeral I'm headed to


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lars and the Real Girl (2008)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You win Roxy!!! Your turn!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Bringing up Baby


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, Goblin. Your turn!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Seven Brides for Seven Brothers...


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Roller Boogie?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

The Cat from Outer Space?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn Badger


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Z- Zookeeper


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Someone forgot what thread she was on

In the interest of moving things along, I will post a picture for badger:


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Is it Roxanne?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - your turn


----------



## QueenRuby2002

See I never make guesses because I have no idea how to find these picture or post them. So this one will be easy to guess if it works.

2003_jeepers_creepers_2_011.jpg picture by QueenRuby2002 - Photobucket


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nevermind I quit someone else post a picture.


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhhh.......Jeepers Creepers?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Oh we have a winner. ~~~ Post something.


----------



## badger

Sorry, I was at MHC all week and not near a computer. Here's one...


----------



## Spooky1

Blackbeard's Ghost?


----------



## badger

Got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

I Married a Witch?


----------



## Spooky1

correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Sargent York?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Dawn Patrol?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Escape from L.A.


----------



## Spooky1

You got it, G


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1

The next General movie is:


----------



## Goblin

The Saint's Double Trouble?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

The Boy Who Could Fly?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Badger, I think you need to try posting that pic again


----------



## Spooky1

Starchaser: The Legend of Orin?


----------



## badger

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## RoxyBlue

My Side of the Mountain?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it, Roxy. It was may favorite movie as a kid.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Old Man and the Sea


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, it took me longer to find and post that than it did for someone to guess it

Your turn, Jack!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Sorry Roxy, I love the short story and the film adaptation was a favorite as a kid!










*NOTE:* This was not a black and white film.


----------



## Spooky1

Terms of Endearment?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You're up Spooky!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Spooky1

You got it, Goblin


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Dances With Wolves?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Porky's Revenge?


----------



## badger

Very close, but no...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Porky's 2: The Next Day


----------



## Goblin

Porky's The Musical?


----------



## badger

Roxy got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

Coma


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo! Your turn


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## badger

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows?


----------



## aquariumreef

badger said:


> Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows?


That's my guess.


----------



## Spooky1

Badger got it.


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

No picture is showing for me?


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Is that Vincent Gallo? not skinny enough?


----------



## badger

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Is that Vincent Gallo? not skinny enough?


Could be. (there's your hint)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tetro (2009)?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Good job Roxy! I should have just went with my gut!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's an easy one:


----------



## Spooky1

Rush Hour?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep - your turn


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: The actor pictured, died of a heroin overdose in 2004.


----------



## Goblin

Heist?


----------



## Spooky1

Wrong movie, right actor


----------



## Goblin

Eraser?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Bewitched...


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## aquariumreef

Around the world in 80 days I do believe.


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## aquariumreef

Yay

Should be a easy one


----------



## badger

Les Miserables


----------



## aquariumreef

badger said:


> Les Miserables


Yep, extra points if you can slip it into a everyday conversation pronounced correctly and the other person doesn't notice.


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Gentlemen prefer Blondes?


----------



## badger

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Kentucky Fried Movie


----------



## badger

Amazon Women on the Moon


----------



## Spooky1

Badger got it.


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

The Crippled Heart?


----------



## badger

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## badger

Features a relatively unknown actor who would become one of Hollywood's true icons, especially regarding a film based on a Margaret Mitchell novel...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night Nurse (1931) with Clark Gable


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## badger

Twister


----------



## Lord Homicide

Damn it Badger... you beat me to it! TWISTER


----------



## RoxyBlue

Badger knows his movies

Your turn, B!


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Back to the Beach?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Maverick


----------



## Spooky1

Gobin got it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Robin Hood


----------



## Goblin

I'll give it to you, it's The Adventures of Robin Hood


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Airport?


----------



## badger

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Donovan's Reef


----------



## Spooky1

You got it G!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

The Legend of Sleepy Hollow...


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

The land that time forgot?


----------



## badger

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## RoxyBlue

My Favorite Brunette?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it, Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## badger

Old Yeller


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo! Your turn, Badger


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

Wild guess - Those Magnificant Men in Their Flying Machines


----------



## badger

Sorry...


----------



## Spooky1

The Great Waldo Pepper?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Spooky1

Hint: The guy with the torch was a werewolf in another movie.


----------



## badger

The Defiant Ones?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Badger.


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Wait a minute, is that one of the Village People with a girl?


----------



## Goblin

Roller Boogie?


----------



## badger

Not Roller Boogie, sorry...


----------



## Spooky1

Can't Stop the Music?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Missile to the Moon?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect. Not quite that old.


----------



## Goblin

I've seen it. Just don't remember the title


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: This movie was a sequel


----------



## MrGrimm

Missile to the Moon 2?


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: It's a British comedy movie


----------



## Goblin

The Mouse on the Moon?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it, G


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Jaws 2


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, what's a horror movie doing in the General Movie thread?:googly:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Goblin

You got it SJ.

Actually, it's listed as a Thriller not horror.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Okay, two can play at that game!


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

It's named after the location in the picture...and it is not an American film.


----------



## badger

Delicatessen?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it B!


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Recognize the actor, but can't put a name to him to help me do a Google search.


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## badger

The actor above won the academy award for best supporting actor for this film that also starred Maximilian Schell...


----------



## Spooky1

Topkapi?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## badger

Zoolander


----------



## Spooky1

badger got it.


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Comancheros?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## badger

Stranger Than Fiction?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Badger


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that movie!


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Rustlers' Rhapsody?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## RoxyBlue

Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief (2010)


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## badger

Pillow Talk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, good sir - your turn!


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

I don't really know how I knew this one. I've never seen the movie. The guy on the right is now the assistant to Ducky on NCIS. 

From Justin to Kelly?


----------



## badger

You got it. (and don't worry, no one else saw the movie either)


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## badger

How to stuff a wild bikini.

LOVE Buster Keaton...


----------



## Spooky1

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Frogs?


----------



## badger

Nope...


----------



## Spooky1

I think I need a hint. My Googling powers have failed me.


----------



## badger

It's a remake of a popular 60's movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rat Race?


----------



## badger

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Need another hint


----------



## badger

Think "twins"...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Parent Trap?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

The Fugitive?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct! Your turn, babe


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

My Science Project?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Lord Homicide

The Manhattan Project


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Lord H.


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn Lord H.


----------



## Spooky1

I guess I'll post a picture


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: The movie is about the dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

See Spot Run (2001)


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## badger

Doctor Dolittle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - your turn!


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

His girl Friday?


----------



## Spooky1

Badger, did Goblin get it right?


----------



## Goblin

Yoooooo hooooooo Badgerrrrrrrr


----------



## badger

Sorry, I was out of town. You got it...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

If that's "Hound of the Baskervilles", it's kind of in the wrong thread


----------



## Goblin

It is, and it's considered a Sherlock Holmes mystery movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha!

Here we go:


----------



## badger

A.i...?


----------



## Buzz

tineye almost makes this too easy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Badger, you are correct


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Small Soldiers?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Sky High


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Jack.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## sparky

One of the best all time ....... Animal house !


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You are correct Sparky.


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn Sparky


----------



## sparky

My bag ...... here ya go....


----------



## MrGrimm

The Goonies?


----------



## sparky

That is correct !


----------



## MrGrimm

Cool! Ok here's mine:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dogma


----------



## MrGrimm

Hehe yep, you got it Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## badger

Paleface...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it!


----------



## badger




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Bad Day at Black Rock

Love that movie!


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Spooky1

The Thin Red Line?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

That it is Spooky1.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Cowsboys vs Aliens?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Goblin


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

See no Evil, Hear no Evil 

(Pryor and Wilder were the greatest comedy duo of the 70's-80's in my opinion)


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

Monty Python's "The Meaning of Life" (just saw it again last night)

"I'll have to sell you all for medical experiments"


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Spooky1

The Abyss?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, my dear - your turn


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## badger

Serenity?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it badger.


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

It appears a little hint is in order.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> It appears a little hint is in order.


It appears you need to watch newer movies!

*Waynes World 2*


----------



## badger

You got it... (or should I say "Uh huh, uh-huh, uh-huh...")


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your turn, Lord H


----------



## Spooky1

Lord H? Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's jumpstart this thread:


----------



## Spooky1

Lilies of the Field?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, my dear - your turn


----------



## Spooky1

THis one should be easy


----------



## Goblin

Scooby-Doo?


----------



## badger

Live and Let Die...


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Badger.


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Santa Claus the movie


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Goblin

Name everyone in the picture............


----------



## Spooky1

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance?


----------



## Goblin

Unfortunately the question wasn't to name the film.


----------



## Goblin

Just kidding! You got it Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Yoooooooooooooo Hooooooooooo Spooky11111111111111111


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## badger

Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief...?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Badger!


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## badger

Think Disney


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rob Roy: The Highland Rogue?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Bedazzled?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

The Muppet Christmas Carol?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## RoxyBlue

Machete


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Around the World in 80 Days?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, Sawtooth - your turn


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Spooky1

Merry Christmas Mr. Lawrence?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

That would be it. You're up Spooky.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

One flew over the cuckoo's nest?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope. It's a little more recent. It's from the 90's.


----------



## badger

The Fisher King?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it badger


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

The Gay Divorcee?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Santa Clause 3?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it G


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Christmas in Connecticut


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## badger

A Christmas Story


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am authorized to tell you that you are correct


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Stewardess School?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## badger

Scrooged


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 has asked me to tell you that you are correct


----------



## badger

Although that's actually a movie within a movie who title escapes me at the moment...


----------



## Spooky1

Santa Claus vs the Martians


----------



## badger

Very close, but the title is really important on this one...


----------



## Goblin

Santa Claus (1959)


----------



## badger

Nope...


----------



## Spooky1

Santa Claus Conquers the Martians?


----------



## badger

There you go. That one I had to be a stickler on...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## RoxyBlue

Bells of St Mary's


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct, Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## badger

Grosse Pointe Blank?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

The Outlaw?


----------



## Spooky1

Montana Belle?


----------



## badger

Spooky1 got it, next...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## badger

Is it Secondhand Lions...?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it, Badger.


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Neighbors?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## badger

the Poseidon Adventure...


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Badger


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Beau Geste?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## the bloody chef

Has to be The Dirty Dozen :xbones:


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Chef


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn Chef


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time to jumpstart this thread, too


----------



## badger

Big Fish...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeppers - one of my favorites, too.


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## badger

boxing movie (sorta)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is the actress Gene Tierney?


----------



## badger

Ann Southern (another clue)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ringside Maisie (1941)


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## badger

Galaxy Quest...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - one of my favorites.

Your turn, Mr B


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Looks like a hint is needed.


----------



## Goblin

Hercules in New York?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

The Great Race...?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Under the Yum Yum Tree?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## badger

The Maltese Falcon...


----------



## Spooky1

You got it badger!


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

Return of the Pink Panther?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Carousel?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - your turn


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint? It's a musical


----------



## badger

Seven Brides for Seven Brothers?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

Shallow Hal


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Easy one:


----------



## badger

Ferris Bueller's Day Off...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo! Your turn.


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Woodstock?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## badger

Quantum of Solace?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 tells me you are correct, badger.


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

Monty Python's "Life of Brian"


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Goblin

Red?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Yours, Mine and Ours


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, your turn to post a picture


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time to move on:


----------



## Spooky1

Bridge over the River Kwai?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also correct


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Road to Utopia?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it G


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Bell, Book, and Candle - saw this on TV a couple days ago


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Graduate


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correctamundo, Jack!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's get this thread back on track:


----------



## Goblin

Singing in the Rain


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - one of my favorites.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Looks like Gunsmoke but I didn't think thay made a movie...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Alias Jesse James


----------



## Goblin

Roxy got it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Caddyshack?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

She Wore a Yellow Ribbon?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

The Big Street?


----------



## badger

Little more famous than that...


----------



## Spooky1

Is the Henry Fonda?


----------



## Goblin

Is that Lucille Ball?


----------



## badger

Nope and nope...


----------



## badger

I guess it's time for a clue.

This film won Academy Awards for best actor, actress, supporting actress and best art and set decoration.


----------



## badger

Plus the actress in the pic is MUCH more famous for another role...


----------



## RoxyBlue

A Streetcar Named Desire (1952)?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## badger

Amazon Women on the Moon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct! Your turn, Mr B


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

All of me?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## badger

Crack in the Earth?


----------



## Spooky1

Close enough (it's actually Crack in the World)

Your turn badger.


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

Ball of Fire (1941)


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## RoxyBlue

A disguise is a plot point in this movie


----------



## Goblin

Mrs. Doubtfire?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue, huh?

This movie's star had a sucessful tv series on Sunday night for 20 years


----------



## badger

It's one of the Lassie movies but I don't know which one, so I'll go with Lassie Come Home


----------



## Goblin

You got it Badger


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Breaker Morant


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Charro?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like "It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World (1963)"


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## badger

Mary Poppins


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct again


Enjoyed meeting you at NHC, and it's your turn.


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Looks like a hint is needed


----------



## badger

No stars of the movie are in this shot (which is based on a best selling book and semi-biographical)


----------



## Goblin

The Taking of Pelham 123?


----------



## badger

Nope


----------



## badger

Clue: The guy on the right is wearing headphones


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is the setting of the picture an airport?


----------



## badger

No.

Another hint: The people are looking at a very famous (and nude) porn actresses, although she is not playing herself or a porn actress in this scene.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Private Parts


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Call Northside 777?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Right decade, wrong movie


----------



## Goblin

Pot o' Gold?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Hint: "yar"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another hint: wedding


----------



## Goblin

The Philadelphia Story?


----------



## RoxyBlue

DING DING DING - we have a winnah!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Scary Movie 4?


----------



## Goblin

You got it!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Spooky1

Hint: The guy in the hat kills people as a profession


----------



## Goblin

Three Days of the Condor?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Goblin


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Sky High?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1

You're up Badger.


----------



## badger




----------



## badger

How about a clue? OK...

The star initially turned down the lead role until he was offered a chance to direct a film (his first). He is now one of Hollywood's elite directors...


----------



## scareme

Grand Theft Auto, with Ron Howard?


----------



## badger

Close, but no...


----------



## badger

Although Ron Howard is correct


----------



## Goblin

Eat my dust


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

The Towering Inferno?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

In the Heat of the Night?


----------



## badger

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Tic Tic Tic?


----------



## badger

Nope...


----------



## Spooky1

Earthquake?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## RoxyBlue

Since no one seems to know this one - "Minority Report"


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

I think we need a hint


----------



## badger

The Age of Innocence...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, badger!


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

Regarding Henry


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## badger

Major League


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Hint needed?


----------



## Goblin

Animal Farm


----------



## badger

Nope.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watership Down?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Heidi?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.


----------



## Spooky1

Gone with the Wind?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, my dear


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## awokennightmare

Men in Black II?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it awoken, your turn.


----------



## awokennightmare




----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhhhhhh......A Sign of the times?


----------



## scareme

Sign your life away?


----------



## Goblin

Who stars in it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's get this thread jumpstarted:


----------



## Spooky1

Sunset Blvd.?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, my dear


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Demolition Man


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Goblin


----------



## MrGrimm

Great, now I want to watch that movie :/


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Flight 93?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## FastEddie33




----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, it was Spooky1's turn, but we'll go forward

Delicatessen (1991)


----------



## FastEddie33

OOPS!!..Sorry 
Guess I should have read the rules first!!


----------



## Goblin

Was Roxy's answer correct?


----------



## FastEddie33

YES!!..one of my faves


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

Enchanted?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, my dear - your turn


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Shaun of the Dead?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's a general movie, not horror.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Paul


----------



## Spooky1

You got it, Jack!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Spooky1

Raising Arizona?


----------



## MrGrimm

Spooky1 beat me to it! I say Raising Arizona too


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Spooky1 has it!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## badger

Scott Pilgrim vs the World?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it, Badger!


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Young Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

After the Thin Man?


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct, G.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Seven Year Itch?


----------



## Goblin

You got it!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Princess and the Pirate


----------



## Spooky1

You got it G.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

I married a witch?


----------



## Goblin

Now is that any way to talk about Roxy? 

Ohhhhhhhh.........That was your guess! You're absolutely correct!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yes, he did


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

My Cousin Vinny?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Halloween Town II?


----------



## Goblin

You're close..............


----------



## badger

Halloween Town I...?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Badger........It's just Halloweentown


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Cable Guy?


----------



## badger

Nope


----------



## Spooky1

Is that Jim Carrey?


----------



## badger

Yep


----------



## Spooky1

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind ?


----------



## badger

Nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man on the Moon (1999)


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint: It's a John Wayne movie


----------



## Goblin

The Quiet Man!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Abbott and Costello go to Mars?


----------



## Goblin

You got it!


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

Under the Yum Yum Tree?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## badger

Ben Hur?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

All Hands on Deck?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

The Errand Boy...?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks as if a hint might be in order.


----------



## badger

The star of the movie used to date a famous rock singer.


----------



## Spooky1

Gwendoline? Also know as The Perils of Gwedoline in the Land of Yik Yak.


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Trading Places


----------



## Spooky1

You got it, G


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Jingle all the Way?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: It's a non-animated Christmas movie.


----------



## scareme

A Very Harold & Kumar 3D Christmas!


----------



## Spooky1

You got it scareme!


----------



## Goblin

And here I was gonna guess "The lost scene from a Charlie Brown Christmas!"


----------



## scareme

I'll make it easy.


----------



## Spooky1

Trick R Treat


----------



## scareme

You're right!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Spooky1

Hint: It's a dark comedy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since no one seems to know this one, I'll call it so we can move along - Grosse Pointe Blank (a very funny movie if you haven't seen it)


----------



## Spooky1

You got it, Roxy.


----------



## scareme

Shoot, I was just going to say that. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## scareme

Alice in Wonderland?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## scareme

That was such a wild guess! I've never even seen the movie! OK, let me go look for a movie.


----------



## scareme




----------



## Spooky1

Holiday?


----------



## scareme

Yes! I thought people might think it was The Philadelphia Story.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Spooky1

Hint: in another movie she danced with a snake.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cirque Du Freak: The Vampire's Assistant


----------



## scareme

Never saw it but I liked her snake dance in From Dusk till Dawn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since I know this is right, I'll post a new shot


----------



## DandyBrit

Scott Pilgrim Vs. the World


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, Dandy! Your turn.


----------



## DandyBrit

Not sure if this has worked or not.


----------



## scareme

The Screaming Woman


----------



## DandyBrit

No - sorry. Try again.


----------



## DandyBrit

Clue - british film from 1964/65.


----------



## DandyBrit

Another clue - it has an American hero, and big silver robots.


----------



## Goblin

I can't see the picture.


----------



## DandyBrit

It is in the attachment - it comes up in a word document if you click on it - it was the only way I could upload it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Earth Dies Screaming (1964)?


----------



## DandyBrit

Blast - thought I'd stumped you all!

Yes - absolutely right Roxy - over to you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## badger

Amadeus


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Victor Victoria?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolodgeBall!!! Vince Vaughn is hilarious!


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Pumpkin


----------



## Spooky1

Pumpkin your turn


----------



## Goblin

Yooooooooo Hoooooooooooo Pumpkinnnnnnnnnnnn Fiveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's get this thread moving again:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - "Plastics"


----------



## Goblin

The Graduate?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo! Your turn


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lambchop

Beach blanket bingo


----------



## Goblin

You got it!


----------



## Lambchop




----------



## Goblin

X marks the spot?


----------



## Lambchop

Correct...your turn.
(guess I'll have to figure out how to post a link to a pic)


----------



## Goblin

Try again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's the link Lambchop posted:

http://worldwidesensations.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/tuco1.png


----------



## Goblin

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly?


----------



## Lambchop

Yes. He's the Ugly.
Your turn.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Do you need a hint?


----------



## Goblin

Here it is: looking or someone


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Searchers?


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------

